# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Literature >  ****novels & short stories****

## Santi

****novels & short stories****

----------


## Johny

..................................................  ..................................................  ............

----------


## kallan pavithran

adyathe short story santi thanne idooooooooo

----------


## Santi



----------


## Santi



----------


## Santi



----------


## akanghi m das

thanx a ton santino ...u r doing a awesome job ...keep it up

----------


## Santi

> thanx a ton santino ...u r doing a awesome job ...keep it up


novel engane undu..ithu vaayichathano ??

----------


## Santi



----------


## Santi



----------


## Santi



----------


## akanghi m das

> novel engane undu..ithu vaayichathano ??




illa vayichitilla...ippo vayikunilla ...books vayikan eniku oru mood venam ..appo chilapo otta irripil 150 page okke theerkum. :Sailor:

----------


## tomcaty

thanks santino.....great initiative  :thumleft: ......appol kavithakal maathramalla kathakalum kayyilundu......10K adichello....congrats :Rockon: ....tag onnum idunnille.......

----------


## Santi

> thanks santino.....great initiative ......appol kavithakal maathramalla kathakalum kayyilundu......10K adichello....congrats....tag onnum idunnille.......


tag edanel modanmarude aduthu ponam ....avarumayiulla sahavasam enikkatra raashi alla...... :Wheelchair:

----------


## veecee

ivide pammante novels and stories post cheyyumo....

----------


## Johny

> ivide pammante novels and stories post cheyyumo....


S.K machante kayyil kurachu stock kaanum.......... :Blushing:

----------


## Santi



----------


## Munaf ikka

well done santino...

noval pandu vayichathaaa... palathum marannu.....
mood varumbo onnu koodi vayikkanam... ivide undaakumallo....

kooduthal pradheekshikkunnu.......

----------


## Anjali

thanks santino

----------


## plk

santi anna...ee thread onnu usharakkanam.............main concentration novelsinu kodukku.....english novels...njan help cheyam.....

----------


## Mattoose

*thaaanks santino ..!!*

----------


## Mattoose

*veruthe irikkukayaanel njan ezhuthya oru katha vaayicho ...*

----------


## Mattoose

veruthe irikkukayaanel njan ezhuthya oru katha vaayicho ...

----------


## Mattoose

*ente oru valiya katha tharatte ...vaayikooo ..!!*

----------


## Mattoose



----------


## Mattoose



----------


## Mattoose



----------


## Mattoose



----------


## Mattoose



----------


## Mattoose



----------


## Mattoose



----------


## Mattoose



----------


## Mattoose



----------


## Mattoose



----------


## Mattoose



----------


## Munaf ikka

> *ente oru valiya katha tharatte ...vaayikooo ..!!*


free aakumpol theerchayaayum vayikkaam mattettan....

ithu evideyenkilum pub aayathano...

----------


## Mattoose

> free aakumpol theerchayaayum vayikkaam mattettan....
> 
> ithu evideyenkilum pub aayathano...


athe..vaayikkanam ...abhiprayam parenam ..!!!

----------


## Day Dreamer

> athe..vaayikkanam ...abhiprayam parenam ..!!!


Macha vaayichu... made me emotional... super...  :Punk:  :Punk:  :Punk:

----------


## Mattoose

> Macha vaayichu... made me emotional... super...


thaank u ..thaank u ...

----------


## Naradhan

Etta .......... vayichu ............... Nannayittundu.  :Thumbup1:

----------


## Mattoose

> Etta .......... vayichu ............... Nannayittundu.


thaank u dear ..

----------


## tomcaty

mattetta njan vaayichu.....kollaam......pinne blogum super.......

----------


## jeevantvm

> athe..vaayikkanam ...abhiprayam parenam ..!!!


You have a very nice hold with the language....simple and realistic story....Keep it up... :Surrender:

----------


## Santi

korache vaayikan pattiyullu.. :Huh:  ennalim sambavam super aayi mattetta... :cheers: ....appo mattettanum jony kuttiyum kazivu teliyichu ini shambuvm shankar das um entha ezuthane ??





> You have a very nice hold with the language....simple and realistic story....Keep it up...


allellum muttathe mullakku manamillallo... :Beee:

----------


## jeevantvm

> allellum muttathe mullakku manamillallo...


Adithyan ena character nammal elarum jeevithathil orikal enkilum kanuna vyakthi ale...collegilum officilum oke....Still I think at some points the story went too overboard....
Pine kubrick ezhuthu..kubrickinte malayalavum strong ale....

----------


## Mattoose

> mattetta njan vaayichu.....kollaam......pinne blogum super.......


thaanks tom ...!!

----------


## Mattoose

> You have a very nice hold with the language....simple and realistic story....Keep it up...


thaanks jeeva chetta ..!!

----------


## Mattoose

> korache vaayikan pattiyullu.. ennalim sambavam super aayi mattetta.......appo mattettanum jony kuttiyum kazivu teliyichu ini shambuvm shankar das um entha ezuthane ??


thaaanks Santino...shankeran udane oru kathayum kondu varunnu ennu kelkkunnu ..!!!

----------


## Munaf ikka

innaa vaayikkan pattiyath....

kollaam mattettan...., kurachu neelam koodipoyo ennu thonni..., onnu koodi kurukkiyeduthirunneel onnukoodi manoharamaavumaayirunnu ennu thonni... 

any way nice writing...., keep it up.....

all the best...

----------


## Mattoose

> innaa vaayikkan pattiyath....
> 
> kollaam mattettan...., kurachu neelam koodipoyo ennu thonni..., onnu koodi kurukkiyeduthirunneel onnukoodi manoharamaavumaayirunnu ennu thonni... 
> 
> any way nice writing...., keep it up.....
> 
> all the best...


thaanks munaf bhai ...ezhuthi vannappol neelam koodiyathaanu ..!!

----------


## kunjachan

> 


 
ithu malayalathil padichathaa. oru chapter kiduvaa. teacher u skip cheythu :Tooth:

----------


## kunjachan

mattetan puliyaanu ketto

----------


## akanghi m das

can't see anything . :Sad:  :Sad:  pakshe ellavarum nala abhiprayam parayunathu kondu vayikan agraham undu. :pale:  :pale:

----------


## Mattoose

> mattetan puliyaanu ketto


annan vaayicho ..??

----------


## kunjachan

> annan vaayicho ..??


illa full ezhuthinte style okke kandu paranjathaa. wednesday kazhiyatte motham vaayichu abhipraayam parayaam :Yes2:

----------


## Mattoose

> illa full ezhuthinte style okke kandu paranjathaa. wednesday kazhiyatte motham vaayichu abhipraayam parayaam


daanku daanku ..abhiprayathinu kaathirikkunnu ..!!

----------


## Chitrashalabham

sheda onnu nokkam ennu vicharichal pics full ivide block anu.............

----------


## Mattoose

> sheda onnu nokkam ennu vicharichal pics full ivide block anu.............


ayyooo .............!!! :Neutral:  :Neutral:  :Neutral:

----------


## Munaf ikka

@ mattettan

enthaa athu siggi-yil.............

----------


## Mattoose

> @ mattettan
> 
> enthaa athu siggi-yil.............


kaattu kuyil aano ..??athu ente puthya short film aanu ..photogapher film'le mani anu hero..june il thudangum ..

----------


## Sameer

> kaattu kuyil aano ..??athu ente puthya short film aanu ..photogapher film'le mani anu hero..june il thudangum ..


 oh...best of luck mattetta

----------


## Mattoose

> oh...best of luck mattetta


thaaanks anna ..!!

----------


## Sameer

ente kurachu short stories idam...short ennu paranjal pattilla, kunju kadhakal... pandu ezhuthiyathanu.... kureyokke marannu... orama ullathu idaam

----------


## Sameer

sorry, edited..

----------


## Mattoose

> ente kurachu short stories idam...short ennu paranjal pattilla, kunju kadhakal... pandu ezhuthiyathanu.... kureyokke marannu... orama ullathu idaam


anna athu matte threadil idumo.."FK ezhuthukaare ithile ithile " enna thread il

----------


## Mattoose

> Maveli
> 
> Aa electionu, thottadutha pragalbhanaya ethir sthanarthikkethire, maveli pusham pole jayichu... karanam, Maveli varshathil orikkal enkilum thante prajakale kaanaan varumayirunnu....


good one anna ..small enkilum nalla depth und ..keep it up

----------


## Sameer

sorry, veendum edited...

----------


## Sameer

> anna athu matte threadil idumo.."FK ezhuthukaare ithile ithile " enna thread il


 ayyo sorry macha...ithu aa thread anennu thetti dharichu.... 
will edit

----------


## Mattoose

> ayyo sorry macha...ithu aa thread anennu thetti dharichu.... 
> will edit


thaanks anna ..!!

----------


## Santi



----------


## kevin

thanks santino....oshode krishna vaayichittundo his best i wud say (ofcourse not a book written by him but his speech abt krishna consciousness imprinted)....

read few books recently(last few weeks).......yann martels life of pi..one of teh best i ever read....m.tde varanasi ..typical mt ..great book but not a classic like randamoozham.....aravinda adigas white tiger - i didnt like this one..booker prize winner aanu enikku sukhichilla...........pinne zoya factor ennoru saadhanam ..cricket aanu samabhavam oru strict ok kodukkam.....

----------


## Aromal



----------


## black stallion

it seems to be interesting

----------


## ballu

mashe ...DC books inu online sales undo??

----------


## Santi

> mashe ...DC books inu online sales undo??


Malayalam Books Online

----------


## ballu

> Malayalam Books Online



thanks santi........

----------


## Appukuttan1981

thank u thanku

----------


## Aromal

> mashe ...DC books inu online sales undo??


ee novel nte pdf ente kayyil undu.....

----------


## Santi

> ee novel nte pdf ente kayyil undu.....


 :Eek:  thayyoooooooooo..........


vere eethokke pdf undu...... :Yes:

----------


## Aromal

> thayyoooooooooo..........
> 
> 
> vere eethokke pdf undu......


mail id thaa.... ayachu tharam......

original id tharanam...

----------


## Santi

> mail id thaa.... ayachu tharam......
> 
> original id tharanam...


 :Eek: ....................... :Scooter:

----------


## ballu

> mail id thaa.... ayachu tharam......
> 
> original id tharanam...



njan PM  itutundu ...pettanu ayaku mashe..... :Clap3:

----------


## Santi



----------


## jeevantvm

Thanks Kubrick.............

----------


## Warlord

thanks santino... pithamahan okke oru sambhavam thanne aanu...

Chathu guruvayoorappane thozhan pokunathokke....VKN inekonde ithokke pattoo..........

----------


## Naradhan

*Child of Darkness*

Darkness already descended on the streets. Fluorescent bulbs couldn't thwart the darkness completely. 
I saw my prey in a dark alleyway. He was talking to his friend. 
I began to move towards him. I was sure he couldn't see me. After all I am the child of Darkness. 
I began to tremble in anticipation. I can feel the warm blood running through his veins, the sweet music of the heart. I touched his damp neck. He didn't feel the touch––he couldn't––for I am the most experienced blood-sucker in our cult. 
I sank my fang into his vein and began the suckling.
Ahhhh . . .  Blood . . . Sweet, sweet blood . . .
So invigorating . . . So mesmerising . . .
So thrilling . . . So––
BOOM!!!

* * * 
I felt disoriented. My vision became blurred . . . 
Suddenly the world became brighter, crispier––it became soul-achingly beautiful!
I realized the undeniable truth of my death. But I hardly cared. 
Then I saw it––my crushed body. But there wasn't even a moment of sorrow. After all what is life, but a miserable existence. 
I saw my prey talking to his friend. It was something related to me. At first I thought I won't be able to understand the human-tongue. But I somehow understood the word he uttered. 
He said it as though it was a curse, "Kochi!!"
And then picked my tiny body from his neck and tossed it to the gutter . . .

----------


## Santi

kothu kadichoonnu randu vakkil paranja pore...... :Taunt:

----------


## veecee

santi, ithupole 'bhranth' nte kurachu pages eduthu photocopyidu :Read:

----------


## Santi

> santi, ithupole 'bhranth' nte kurachu pages eduthu photocopyidu


eethu bharathante... :Huh:

----------


## veecee

> eethu bharathante...


 pammante 'bhranthu' :Silenced:

----------


## Naradhan

> kothu kadichoonnu randu vakkil paranja pore......


Angine nokkukayanengil ... "Villan chathu" ennu paranjaal pore  ... oru cinema muzhuvan edukkunathu enthina ?  :Beee:

----------


## Santi

.................

----------


## Naradhan

> pammane okke kochile vaayichatha...book onnum kayyil illa......


Public libraryil undu ... scan cheythu kodu .... santhoshamavatte ....

----------


## Santi

> Public libraryil undu ... scan cheythu kodu .... santhoshamavatte ....


shari pravasikalude santhosham aanu njaamde santhosham....avarude adwanam aanu nammde sambadyam.....kittiyal idam..... :Scooter:

----------


## Harry

> pammante 'bhranthu'


 
ITHOKKE skYODU CHODHICHAAL PORE?

http://www.forumkeralam.com/malayala...anjalikal.html

----------


## veecee

> ITHOKKE skYODU CHODHICHAAL PORE?
> 
> http://www.forumkeralam.com/malayala...anjalikal.html


 aah, pulliyodu mutti nokka, :Basketball: 
btw, threadil adaranjalikal matrame ulloo alle, verute mohichu :dwarf:

----------


## Aaram Thampuran

Njan vayicha pammante 4 novelukalilum asleelam kuravanu...Nirbagyajathakam,vashalan, panjavadiyile gandharvam,ammini ammavan.

Branthu vayikanamennundu...Madhavikuttyude balyakalamnu prameyam ennokke kettitundu..

----------


## Aaram Thampuran

Bennyaminte 'Aadujeevitham' vayichu..pravasa jeevithathinte adhi theekshanamaya mattoru mugham...nalla realistic aaya novel..2009 karala sahitya academy award winner..eppo Director Blessy, Prithvirajinte vechu cinemayaakunnu...Dont miss this one..

----------


## kevin

yann martelinte puthiya book beatrice and virgil vaayichu pakuthi aayi ..pettennu stuck aayi vaayikkan pattunnilla oru vari polum..........

pulleede life of pi vaayichittundo aarenkilum ..outstanding book...pls dont miss !!

----------


## S.K

> Njan vayicha pammante 4 novelukalilum asleelam kuravanu...Nirbagyajathakam,vashalan, panjavadiyile gandharvam,ammini ammavan.
> 
> Branthu vayikanamennundu...Madhavikuttyude balyakalamnu prameyam ennokke kettitundu..


branthaanu master piece...
pinne pammante kathakali kambi maathram vaayikkan aanenkil...sex pammante kathakalil" enno matto perulla bookundu..oro novelileyum kambi pagukal maathram kootti yojipicha bokkaanathu....

(librariyile chechiyude kayyil ninnum aa bokk kittan njan petta paadu enikku maathrame ariyooo..akkalathu...)

----------


## S.K



----------


## S.K



----------


## Aaram Thampuran

> 


Edhu Nirbhagyajathakam enna nevelilulla oru baagamanu..........

----------


## Day Dreamer

Ithu aarelum vaayicho?

Pena Kathi by Vinod Nair in manorama.

Super aanu...

Manorama Online Malayalam News

----------


## Mattoose

> 


ithinte bakki koodi .... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## backer

Innale Basheerinte Nthuppoppakkoranadarnnu' Vayichu... Ho oru rakshayumilla novel.. Basheer ethra bangiyayittau kunjupaathummayude jeevitha varachu kaattunnath... Tragedy polum ithrayum bhangiyayi parayan malayalathil ore oru Bhasheer Mathrameyullu ........ HATS OFF  :salut:  :salut:  :salut:  :salut: 

If anybody not yet read pls read it..... Dont miss

----------


## kapilu

hammo pandathe onnannara sambhavam alle ..kollamith !

----------


## HellBoy

kadhakal pdf ayi kittumo.

----------


## Santi



----------


## Santi



----------


## Santi



----------


## Santi



----------


## Santi



----------


## Santi



----------


## Santi



----------


## Santi



----------


## E Y E M A X

Thanks Santino.. :cheers:  :cheers: 

Munpu vaayichittundu..

----------


## BILALIKKA

d 

> A different Love letter and a beautiful reply to it.
>
>
>
>
> A teenage college guy sent a love letter (in Q/A format) to
> his classmate.
>
> My Dearest Swati,
>
>
> Please answer the following questionnaire. For Options
>
> (A) 10 marks,
> (b) 5marks and
> (c) 3 marks..
>
>
> **********
>
>
>
>
>
> 1) Whenever you enter the class room, your sight always
> falls on me because:
>
> (a) of love
> (b) you couldn't control seeing me
> (c) really ... am I doing it?
>
>
> **********
>
> 2) Whenever professor cracks joke, you laugh and turn and
> look at me
> because:
>
> (a) you always like to see me smiling
> (b) you are testing whether I like jokes
> (c) you are attracted by my smile
>
>
> **********
>
> 3) When you were singing in the class, I entered and
> immediately you stopped
> singing because:
>
> (a) you are so coy to sing before me
> (b) my presence influenced you
> (c) you feared that whether I'll like your song
>
>
> **********
>
> 4) When you were showing your childhood photo, when I asked
> for it, you hide
> it because:
>
> (a) you felt ashamed
> (b) you felt uneasy
> (c) you don't know
>
>
> **********
>
> 5) During trekking, myself and my friend gave you hand for
> lifting you and
> you took only my friend's because:
>
> (a) you enjoyed my disappointment
> (b) you won't feel leaving my hand after grabbing
> (c) you don't know
>
>
> **********
>
> 6) You were waiting yesterday for bus and didn't get
> into your bus...
>
> (a) you were waiting for me
> (b) you were dreaming about me and didn't notice the
> bus
> (c) that bus was crowded
>
>
> **********
>
> 7) You introduced me to your parents when they came to
> college because:
>
> (a) I am going to be your groom
> (b) you just want to know what your parents think about me
> (c) just you felt like introducing me to them
>
>
> **********
>
>  :Cool:  I told that I like girls wearing roses. Next day, you
> came with a rose on
> your head because:
>
> (a) to fulfill my wish
> (b) you like roses
> (c) by chance you got a rose
>
>
> **********
>
> 9) On that day, it was my birthday. you too came to temple
> early at 6:00 A.M
> because:
>
> (a) you want to pray along with me
> (b) you want to meet me before any one could meet on my
> birthday
> (c) you want to wish me at temple because you are
> spiritual.
>
>
> **********
>
> If you have scored more than 40, then you are loving me.
> Don't delay in
> expressing it.
>
>
> If you have scored between 30 and 40, love is budding in
> your heart and it's
> getting ready to bloom. If you have scored less than 30,
> you are in
> confusion whether to love me or not.
>
>
> Eagerly awaiting your reply..
>
>
> Love, Aakash
>
>
> *********************
>
>
>
> Swati's reply letter was also in Q/A format........
>
>
> Aakash,
>
> Please answer the following Yes/No questionnaire.
>
>
> **********
>
> 1) If somebody sits in the first row, normally people
> entering the class,
> sees them.
>
> (a) Yes (b) No
>
>
> **********
>
> 2) If a girl laughs and looks anyone, is it love?
>
> (a) Yes (b) No
>
>
> **********
>
> 3) While singing, if somebody forgets lines of the songs,
> will he/she stop
> singing or not?
>
> (a) Yes (b) No
>
>
> **********
>
> 4) I was showing to my friends (who are all girls) my
> childhood photo.
>
> You poked your nose inside..... right ?
>
>
> (a) Yes (b) No
>
>
> **********
>
> 5) I avoided to hold your hand during trekking.
> Couldn't you understand yet?
>
> (a) Yes (b) No
>
>
> **********
>
> 6) Should I not wait for my best friend (Anjali) at the bus
> stand?
>
> (a)Yes (b) No
>
>
> **********
>
> 7) Shouldn't I introduce you to my parents as a friend?
>
> (a) Yes (b) No
>
>
> **********
>
>  :Cool:  You have said you also like Lotus, cauliflower,
> banana's flower. Is it
> true ?
>
> (a) Yes (b) No
>
>
> **********
>
> 9) Oh was that your birthday. That's why I could see
> you in temple. I come
> daily to Temple . Do you know ?
>
> (a) Yes (b) No
>
>
> If you have answered "Yes" to any of the
> question, then I am not loving you.
> If you have answered "No", then you don't
> know the meaning of Love.
>
>
> Hope everything is clear to you.
>

----------


## BILALIKKA

hows the love story

----------


## ballu

super ...ithu kondu poyi joke corneril iduu...kooduthal response kittum...ivvide anghane arum kerarilla

----------


## aneeshs003

Njan oru copy edukkuvaaa
Thanks

----------


## Santi



----------


## Siva

Enikku Vayana oru sheeelamaayi ithuvare valarnnittillaaa...

Pakshe aduthu 2 novelukal vaangi vaayikkan idayaayi...

Udhakapola....oru van sambhavam aayi thonniyilla...pakshe athra mushinjum illa..Thoovanathumbikal ithil ninnum inspired ennu maathrame parayaan kazhiyoo...ee novel athe pole pakarthi vechekkuka alla...

Randaamoozham.....Enthu kondaaanu aalukal vaayana ithra ishtapedunnathu ennu eppozhum chinthichittundu...athinulla utharam aaayi enikku eee novel...ithra maathram aaswadhichu njan onnum jeevithathil vaayichittilla....

----------


## S.K

veendum bookukalkkidayilekku oru madakkayathra mohikkunnu......
Internettile pagukalil thappi thadayumbozhum oru nalla novel/katha vaayichaal kittunna sukham onnil ninnum kittilla......5-8 novelukal shelfil podi pidichirikkunnu.....
Ippol vaangi vachittu thurannu nokkunnilla....
varshangalkku munpu raathri urakkamilachu polum 300-400 pagukalilkkoduthal theerthittundu......aa oru kaalathekkoru madakka yaathra......
nadakkumo aavo?

----------


## S.K

> Enikku Vayana oru sheeelamaayi ithuvare valarnnittillaaa...
> 
> Pakshe aduthu 2 novelukal vaangi vaayikkan idayaayi...
> 
> Udhakapola....oru van sambhavam aayi thonniyilla...pakshe athra mushinjum illa..Thoovanathumbikal ithil ninnum inspired ennu maathrame parayaan kazhiyoo...ee novel athe pole pakarthi vechekkuka alla...
> 
> Randaamoozham.....Enthu kondaaanu aalukal vaayana ithra ishtapedunnathu ennu eppozhum chinthichittundu...athinulla utharam aaayi enikku eee novel...ithra maathram aaswadhichu njan onnum jeevithathil vaayichittilla....


Udhakappolayile Jayakrishnaneyum athil kathakaaraneyum kootti cherthaanu Thoovanathumbikalile jayakrishnane srishtichathu...radhayku ithiri koodi niram nalki...

Randaamoozham okke vaayanayude navyamaaya anubhoothiyaanu nalkunnathu.....eppozhum randamanakkaan vidhikkappedunnavarude manassilude oru yathra nadathukayaanenkil avaril vidarunna vividha bhavangal vijaya sreelalithanaayi nadakkunna oraalil ninnum labhikkunnathinte pathinmadangaayirikkum....Onnamante vijayathil paranjariyakkanavatha santhosham purathu kaanikkumbozhum cheriyoru mullu konda vedhanapole avare pinthudarunna vyamohathinte chirakukal thaazthunnathum........

puranathil aanenkil lakshmanan, Urmila, Karnan, Bheeman,Dussasanan ennivarude manassilude katha parayuvaan nokkiyaal naam vaayicharinja mahabharathavum ramayanavum vythysthamaayi theerum......

Athupole ennum tholkkuvaan vidhikkapedunnavante manassiludeyulla kathaparachilum........

----------


## Naradhan

*Story .....................*

----------


## Naradhan

Chapter 1


This is how things look:
Shady Pines Apartments, four shabby buildings tucked off the road near the highway. Across from a strip mall with nail places and a cash-loan store that advertises on TV all the time. There's also a drugstore and tiny restaurants, every one opening and closing within months.
Shady Pines is nice enough, if it's all you can afford. The stairs are chipped but solid, the washing machines always work, and management picks up the trash once a week.
A few mothers sit outside their buildings, resting in fraying lawn chairs and talking over each other while their children run around, playing. One dog lies sleeping in the sun, twitching its tail when a child comes over and pats the top of its head before running away, giggling. 
That man in the far building, the car guy, is outside, a pile of parts scattered on the black ooze of the parking lot around him. Car guy has been here since you moved in, but you never see him except for sunny weekends, when he works on his car.
Not that he ever drives it.
He's a strange one, that's for sure, living alone, always with that car, not really ever talking to anyone, but every place has one weirdo, and at least car guy cleans up after himself. He's almost obsessive about it.
Still, see how he sighs when that man, the one whose daughter is quiet and, sadly, a little slow, pulls into the space next to his? See how he watches the girl get out of the car? She's a skinny little thing, always hunching over a bit, like she's taller than she thinks she is. Homeschooled, of course, because of how she is, or so someone once told you when you were getting the mail, and there are no secrets around here, not with everyone living so close together.
She walks slowly across the lot, trailing behind her father, who waits patiently for her to get to the building door, holding it open even though he's carrying all the bags. She doesn't even say thank you, but what can you expect? Kids never know how good they have it.


Chapter 2


This is how things are: 
Cold, from the grocery store, from the dairy aisle you walked down to pick up the yogurt, from the frozen-food aisle, its cases filled deep with frozen pizzas and ice cream in large round containers.
Cold, getting out of the truck, foot clinking over something metallic, piece of a car lying on the ground.
Don't stop to look.
Walk up the stairs, Ray's footsteps behind you. Listen to him pause, smiling at the one open apartment door, the Indian family on the second floor, always children running in and out, sometimes their TV turned up so loud at night Ray has to go down there and knock on the door, say please turn it down? Thank you so much. 
"Was that guy in the parking lot looking at you?" Ray says when you walk into the apartment, as soon as the door thunks closed and he's turned the locks, one, two, three. Better safe than sorry, he always says.
Shake your head no, no. Even if he did look, it would never be at you.
No one ever really looks at you.
Ray puts the groceries away, yogurt in the fridge, his oatmeal in its individual packets in the cabinet above the sink. Five apples, one for each day when he comes home from work. Five TV dinners you'll heat up at night for him to eat unless he brings something home.
He comes over to the sofa. Holds out a glass of water so cold the sides are frosty, ice cubes clinking inside. You've pulled your skirt up to your waist, arms resting by your sides, palms up and open. Waiting.
"Good," he says, and lies on top of you. Heavy and pushing, always pushing. "Good girl, Alice."
Afterward, he will give you the water and a container of yogurt. He will sit with one hand curled around your knee. You will watch TV together. He will tell you how lucky you are.
"Yes," you will say. "I know I am."



Chapter 3


Once upon a time, I did not live in Shady Pines. 
Once upon a time, my name was not Alice. Once upon a time, I didn't know how lucky I was.


Chapter 4


I eat fourteen chocolate-hazelnut candies, round and wrapped in silver foil that crackles when I snap it open. 
I also eat six cookies, long brittle tubes filled with chocolate; one puffy cheesy thing that tastes old, all grease and bitterness; and two mints before a woman in a sky blue shirt comes out and calls my name.
The women I'm sitting with, all older, all reading magazines that promise quick dinners and happier children, look relieved.
They've noticed the pile of wrappers around me, noticed how I sat and ate while they sipped diet sodas or water and gave each other cautious looks if they reached near the candy when grabbing another magazine. 
They know I do not belong here, that there is something not quite right about me.
But they will do nothing about it. They will say nothing, ask no questions. No one does. No one has.
No one ever will.
"Alice?" the woman in the sky blue shirt asks again, and I stand up, swallowing a last bit of cookie. Flour and sugar, brittle sweet.
There is a plastic decoration on the wall across from me; clear rippled plastic resting against a blue wall. A reverse ocean, with no water for anyone to drown in.
I can see myself in the plastic and it waves me into a strange, distorted creature, the shadow of something or someone.
I look wrong.
I look dead.
I'm not, though. I'm only partway there, a living dead girl.
I have been for five years.

----------


## Naradhan

Chapter 5


Once upon a time, there was a little girl. She lived in a town four hours away from here, in a house on a street named Daisy Lane. She had a mother and a father and her own room and a TV and sometimes could stay up late to watch movies on the weekend if she ate all her dinner. 
She had a cat and three best friends and wanted to work with dolphins. She had posters of them on her walls, and her computer screen saver was one, a dolphin with warm eyes and a sweet grin gleaming out at you. All her stuffed animals, except for the stupid ones her grandparents gave her, were dolphins.
One day she went to the aquarium. She wore blue jeans, a white shirt (no logos, no designs), and sneakers (white, with white socks). She went with her fifth-grade class, and since it was three days before her tenth birthday, she thought her friends would let her sit by the window on the bus. 
They didn't, and when they got to the aquarium there weren't any dolphins and her friends got mad because she wouldn't loan them her lip gloss––it was new, it tasted like cream soda, and she didn't want to share.
She was a selfish little girl.
She paid for it.




Chapter 6


"Day off from school?" someone asks, and I realize the woman with the sky blue shirt is gone and I've been guided into a room where another woman stands, smiling and ready. 
"Skipping," I say, stripping off my clothes, down to one of Ray's old T-shirts. Smell of him all around me, always.
"I used to do that," the woman says, smiling more, like we share a secret. She has a mole on her face with two hairs growing out of it. You'd think she'd notice a thing like that.
"Ready," I say, lying down, and the woman motions for me to spread my legs.
"You want it all gone?"
I nod. 
She is supposed to ask how old I am, and maybe other things. Something. There is a sign out front that says minors must have a parent or guardian present to sign off on all services, and this isn't a desperate, dying store that needs customers. This is a busy, bright place, where women wait and there is a girl whose only job is to ask you if you want anything to drink. (Coffee? Water? Diet soda?)
It doesn't matter, though. The woman standing over me won't ask any questions. She never does. Never has.
Never will.
She starts to wax. My eyes burn and then water as she rips hair away, stripping my flesh.
It is good for women to look like little girls now, to have no hair between their legs. The women out in the waiting room, the ones who will not look at me, are here for that too, to be made into smooth, hairless creatures.
They will have their skin polished, smoothed, so everyone can pretend they are young again.
Everyone wants the young.


Chapter 7


Once upon a time, there was a girl in an aquarium.
She wouldn't share her lip gloss and so her friends said she couldn't walk with them.
She got mad and went off to look at the penguins, which weren't dolphins but looked pretty, like in the movies she'd seen with her mother and father. Her lips tasted like cream soda, but she actually didn't like it all that much (it was the only flavor left and her mother had agreed to buy her lip gloss once, just this once, and she knew she had to take what she could get) and she missed her friends.
Plus the penguins got boring fast. They just stood around looking like they knew they weren't in a real home. Looking like they knew their lives were just a lie. 
A man tapped her shoulder and told her she needed to go find her class, that they were watching a movie.
"It's already started," he said. "You better hurry up."
"Oh," the girl said. "Where?"
"The movie theater."
The girl looked at him blankly. She didn't know where that was. They'd been given maps when they came in, but she and her friends hadn't looked at them. They were bright red with stupid baby-looking arrows drawn on them to show where you were when you got the map. Dumb. Like they didn't know where they were?
They balled them up and threw them away. Then she wouldn't loan them her lip gloss.
Then she was alone.
The man sighed. "Fine, I'll show you. Come with me."
The girl knew she wasn't supposed to go anywhere with strangers, but the man had on a blue shirt like everyone who worked at the aquarium, and he was crabby like the lady who'd told them welcome and to be quiet in the same sentence. He was just an annoying, boring grown-up, not like the strangers she was warned about, who spoke sweetly creepy, things like oh little girl, come sit on my lap, or offered rides or candy or secrets.
The man took her outside, because her class was in the other building, the new one. She'd seen it as she came in, and had wondered why they'd put in a movie theater but not dolphins. 
Before they went outside, before they even left the penguins (who were still just standing there, doing nothing, like they were watching them), he gave her a baseball cap.
"Everyone got one," he said. "Yours is the only one left, though, so it's too big. Better tuck your hair up under it. Maybe that way it'll stay on."
So the girl mashed her hair up under the hat so the hat wouldn't fall off and went outside. When she did, the man stayed behind to say something to the woman at the door. Grown-ups and all their boring talk.

----------


## Naradhan

Chapter 8


"All right, Alice," the woman ripping off my flesh says. "You can get up now. We're done." 


Chapter 9


The girl went outside and the man caught up to her in three easy steps. She heard him coming––one step, two step, three––and sighed, eager to get back to her friends. 
"This way," he said, and she followed.
"Sorry I had to stop for a second there," he said as they walked. "I had to ask the lady by the door where the gift shop was. She thought you were my little boy. Isn't that funny? You don't look like a boy at all."


Chapter 10


Once upon a time, that moment was when a little girl's world ended. 


Chapter 11


"Have a great day, Alice," the woman tells me as I am leaving, waving without looking at me. It is only three steps to leave her behind, the door to her little room with its light and wax and hot pain. 
Ray says it's sad how women try so hard to be young, to pretend they are something they have forgotten.
"You can never remember the best part of yourself when you grow up, Alice," he tells me. "My mother told me that, and it's true. So what do you do?"


Chapter 12


Never grow up. 
Like something out of a story, maybe.
Try saying it while a hot, heavy hand pinches, testing to make sure you're still child enough.
Try saying it when you can't grow, when you're forever trapped where someone else wants you to be.


Chapter 13


Get up. 
Those were the first words I ever heard.
Open my eyes, see a girl, black and blue all over, dried blood along her thighs. Red brown stains smeared across the hairless juncture between.
"Get up and take a bath, Alice," the man in the blue shirt said, and Alice did.
I did.
That's how I was born. Naked, hairless, covered in blood like all babies.
Named, bathed, and then taken out into the world.

----------


## Naradhan

Chapter 14


I pay for my waxing and wait for my receipt. The woman who prints it out asks if I want to leave a tip. 
"I gave her five dollars already," I say. "Can you put that on the bill?"
The woman frowns but types something into her computer and then prints out another receipt.
I leave and walk to the bus stop.
Along the way, I stop at a convenience store and buy five dollars' worth of hot dogs and candy. Two hot dogs, with cheese, and three candy bars, on sale. Bright orange stickers below the candy saying SPECIAL! VALUE! I eat everything before the bus comes, even the candy bars, their chocolate gone old, spiderwebbed with gray, and throw all the wrappers away. 
Here's a tip: leave no evidence behind.


Chapter 15


Once upon a time, a little girl who lived at 623 Daisy Lane disappeared. The police questioned everyone, even a woman who remembered talking to a man whose little boy had already gone out into the parking lot. She remembered because he asked where the gift shop was and said thank you after she told him. 
"No one says thank you anymore," she told the police. "No one's ever grateful for anything."
Ray let me watch her say that on TV, and then turned it off and smiled at me.


Chapter 16


I get home at five, which is after Ray gets home. He works 7-4 every day, with an hour for lunch, loading trucks at a warehouse that ships boxes of ready-to-assemble furniture, the kind that comes with picture instructions and lots of little screws. All our furniture is from there, and all of it leans to one side, manufacturer seconds. 
Errors.
My hands are shaking as I close the door behind me.
"What happened?" Ray says. He's still eating his apple. Crunch, crunch, crunch.
"Bus broke down. We had to wait." I sit down at the kitchen table to be judged.
"What bus?" 
"75."
He calls the bus company. I watch him throw his apple away. There is still some flesh left, white around the tiny core. I am too nervous to imagine eating it. Also, for once, I am not hungry.
I have not brushed my teeth. I will smell like food.
And Ray will smell it on me.
I look at the knife on the kitchen counter and picture it in my chest. I don't think it would take long for my heart to stop beating.
"All right, thank you," Ray says, and hangs up the phone. He looks at me. "I'm glad you didn't lie to me about the bus, Alice."
I nod. Look right at him.
Does he know about the food?
"Do you have a receipt?"
I fish it out of my pocket and hand it to him. He looks at it, and then throws it in the trash. "Hungry?"
I nod.
Does he know about the food?
He opens the refrigerator. It is the loudest thing in our apartment, makes odd wheezing noises, like it is struggling to stay cold. "You know what will happen if you ever do lie to me, don't you?"
"Yes."
"Good," he says, and slides me a fun-sized container of yogurt. The top promises it's the perfect lunch for children. "Because I would hate to take time off work to drive all the way to 623 Daisy Lane and wait for everyone to come home and . . . take care of things. Helen and Glenn both have new jobs. Did you know that? Do you want to know where they work?" 
I shake my head. I open my yogurt. Ray doesn't give me a spoon so I scoop some out with my fingers. My breath will smell okay now.
"I'd hate for them to come home and find me there, waiting for them," he says. "I'd hate for your parents to die because of you."
"I didn't lie to you about the bus," I say.
"I know, silly girl. My girl," he says, and stands up, unbuckles his belt. Opens his pants. "Come over here. Give me a kiss hello."
I get up and walk over to him. He frowns and I hunch over so I barely come up to his shoulder.
"Alice, my baby," he says, kissing my cheek.
Then he shoves me to my knees.
When he's finished, he throws the rest of my yogurt away.
"It spoils so easily," he says. "I wouldn't want you to get sick. Let's go watch TV."
We do. He drinks beer and orders a pizza and puts me on his lap during the sitcom he hates. I am hungry again now, think of food; hot dogs, candy bars, the pizza crusts inside the box on the floor. 
Ray likes how smooth I am, how raw my skin is. It burns by the time he's done touching it.
"No breakfast tomorrow," he says afterward. "I think you might be over 100 pounds. That's not acceptable."
At bedtime, he rumples his sheets––we have a two-bedroom apartment, because we are father and daughter and he wants to take care of me, wants me to have my own room like other little girls––and then crawls into my tiny bed with me. My sheets have pictures of cartoon princesses on them, with pink trim and a matching pink comforter.
"Love you," he says before he falls asleep. I am so hungry my head hurts with it, making me slow, and he pinches my thigh, hard.
"Love you too," I say, but it is too late and he holds me down, breathing hard and fast.
"Show me," he says. "Show me."
So I do.

----------


## Naradhan

Chapter 17


Ray gets up at 6, showers and dresses. He whistles while he shaves, and I listen for the clanking hum of the refrigerator, count out its wheezing rhythm. 1, 2, 3 . . . . . . 4. 1, 2, 3 . . . . . . 4. 
Ray tried to teach me how to whistle once, in one of his better moods, but I could never pick it up. He said he still loved me anyway.
Lucky me.
"No breakfast, remember?" he says, sitting down next to me on the bed, one paternal hand on my forehead while the other gropes below. He keeps it up until he starts to sweat, little beads of moisture gathering at his temples, and then gets up.
Every Sunday we go to Freedom Church. Ray believes in God, and in looking at all the little girls in their Sunday best, ribbons and bows and tiny socks with lace on them. 
The day I got too tall to wear the white dress with short, puffy sleeves and little tucks along the chest, he filled the kitchen sink with water and shoved my head into it.
I was thirteen then, and when I tried to stay down after he'd held me there, lungs burning, inside of my head going dark, he hauled me out and slapped me so hard the right side of my face grew a hand-shaped bruise, jaw to forehead. I couldn't go outside for a week.
No one missed me.
Two days later, when my face was still swollen hot, he came home with a lock of my mother's hair. He wouldn't tell me how he got it, even when I cried and crawled onto his lap to beg the way he likes best.
He just said, "I decide everything. Remember that."
God and monster all in one, and mine to worship.
I tell him to have a good day before he leaves my room, and he turns back to grin, proud.
"I look good today, don't I?"
I nod. He looks like Ray. There are no words for what he looks like to me.
He whistles again as he leaves.
I close my eyes.
There are several women at Freedom Church who think Ray is attractive, with his full head of hair and carefully pressed clothes. They like that he is so strict with me, they say when they talk to him, his hand resting on my shoulder (remember what I will do if you ever try to leave me, remember who you belong to). Their eyes gleam with hope. They want to be taken care of, and they think Ray could do that for them. 
He laughs at them on the way home, laughs at how old and sad they are. "Not like me," he says, and then rests one hand on my knee. "Not like you."


Chapter 18


Eventually I get out of bed and walk to the bathroom. We don't have a tub, just a shower, but I ignore it and brush my teeth, swallowing the toothpaste instead of spitting it out. I hear it can be poisonous, but I guess it's only if you're really young. 
I am 15 now, and I keep waiting for Ray to tire of me. I am no longer short with dimpled knees and frightened eyes. I am almost as tall as he is, and his license says he is 5'7''. He likes the picture. He says no one ever takes a good driver's license picture except him.
I am 15 and stretched out, no more than 100 pounds. I can never weigh more than that. It keeps my breasts tiny, my hips narrow, my thighs the size Ray likes. 
I am 15 and worn out, tired of everything.
I am 15, and I figure soon he will let me go.


Chapter 19


There was another Alice before me. Ray let her go when she turned 15. 
He drove her all the way back to where she used to live, to where she was when she was another girl, back to her before.
Her body was found in a river, floating downstream just a mile from the house she grew up in.
Ray used to tell me this story a lot, pulling me close and saying, "But I'll make sure that doesn't happen to you. I'll keep you safe. All you have to do is be good. Be my little girl forever. You can do that, can't you?"
I am 15, and I figure soon Ray will kill me.
I could run, but he would find me. He would take me back to 623 Daisy Lane and make everyone who lives there pay. 
He would make everyone there pay even if he didn't find me. I belong to him. I'm his little girl.
All I have to do is be good.


Chapter 20


This is my day: 
After I chew on some toothpaste, I go into the living room and turn on the television. Morning television is boring, all bad news and infomercials, but at nine the talk shows start. I lie on the sofa and look at the ceiling.
Sometimes, in the afternoon, if the soaps aren't any good, I'll watch movies about angry, scared women who fight back or teenage girls who suffer but then overcome. There are always shower scenes in them, shots of the women scrubbing their abuse or grief away.
I don't understand this. You can't make yourself clean like that, and fresh-scrubbed skin only invites attention. Ray makes me shower once a week, and I hate coming out of the bathroom. I hate knowing he's waiting for me, that he will rub his hands and himself all over me and whisper things. His hands used to make me cry, but now I'm used to them. 
The thing is, you can get used to anything. You think you can't, you want to die, but you don't. You won't. You just are.
Today I smell like Ray, which is normal, and a little like yesterday's wax. My head itches, and I scratch it until the undersides of my fingernails are bright red. I flick the blood and dead bits of my head onto the floor, and get up to take my pills.
Ray doesn't want me getting pimples or my period, and so he makes me take a pill for both every day. The one for pimples dries out my skin, and makes the sun blotch me angry red. The one to prevent my period does just that, and although the ads on TV say it just makes your period less painful, I never get mine.
I don't ask Ray why.
I only got my period once, late last year, and Ray got so angry he took out a knife and made me sit on a chair in the corner of the living room. He looked at me for a long, long time, and then tied me to the chair and left me there until the bleeding stopped. He wouldn't talk to me, wouldn't look at me. Food and water once a day, a trip to the bathroom each morning and night. One time, I stood up and blood dripped down my leg and onto the carpet and he threw up. 
And then he rubbed my face in it.
When the bleeding stopped he made me scrub myself, the chair, the carpet all around it, and then he threw the chair out and gave me the pills.
"We can work this out," he'd said, and cradled me in his arms, my legs cramping from being curled up so I'd fit on his lap. "You're my Alice. You're my little girl. You're all I'll ever want."

----------


## Naradhan

Chapter 21


Ray met the Alice before me when he was nineteen and she was eight. He keeps the newspaper clippings from when the police found her body, from the funeral and afterward. Sometimes when he reads them he touches the picture of her in the article, black and white photo of a little lost girl, and cries. 
He cries and says he's sorry, so sorry, and do I forgive him? Head on my lap, breath hot on my thighs.
I say yes for her. I say yes and used to figure out how many days until I was fifteen while he hunched over me.
Now it's here, all those days have passed, and I can't help but wonder what he's waiting for.


Chapter 22


Today is a good day on the talk shows, and I sit and watch people cry and fight over who fathered their baby and why they love their cousin and how their moms dress like whores. The audience is always so excited, so happy with all the misery. 
Sometimes the shows will have on older women with lost eyes and round faces who cry about being abused when they were younger. They call their Rays names and scream, and the host pats their shoulders or gives them a fast one-armed hug and says things like, "But you survived. You're strong." Then they will ask why they didn't say anything.
Why didn't you tell someone? 
Why didn't you ask for help?
Why didn't you leave him?
Why didn't you respect yourself enough to get away?
The women usually crumple, shed their flesh shells, and become quivering living dead girls, trapped. A few will say that no one listens, that people don't want to see, and that if you try something, anything, you won't suffer but others will.
The audience always boos and says You Should Have Done Something. You should have fought back. You should have known no one has that kind of power. You should have been strong.
You shouldn't have been so stupid.
The women nod and sniffle. They are still broken. They still agree with everything anyone wants. Even the ones who try to explain end up with their heads down, their hands in their laps. Little girl ready to say she's sorry.
All our fault, always.


Chapter 23


The thing is, you can have that kind of power, and everyone in those audiences knows it. That's why they yell. That's why they say You Should Have Done Something. 
They have power too.
I'd like to see them with it taken away. I'd like to see What They'd Do then.


Chapter 24


The more boring talk shows, the ones with celebrities with shiny teeth and musicians who swear their songs are from the heart, are on next. I look out the window at the empty parking lot. Everyone who lives in Shady Pines Apartments works. Everyone has a busy job, long days, and comes home tired. In the five years I've been here, three people have learned my name, and two of them were younger, softer versions of Ray, eggs that hadn't yet rotted. They both told me I could come over "to visit" anytime I wanted. 
The third was a woman. She was old, bent and wrinkly, and walked with a cane. She said I should be in school and asked what I was studying when I said my father taught me at home. She sometimes pooped herself and had a daughter, worried-looking and angry, come and take her away three months after she moved in. 
The old woman told Ray he was an abomination as she left, but then she also said that to the mailman and the three little boys playing on the sidewalk. Her apartment was rented by the Indian family, a man, a woman, and four little girls. I thought Ray might like the girls but he said they were ugly dark and had bad teeth.
I see them in the hall sometimes, and they never look at me. I am smelly and strange, a dirty-haired girl who doesn't go to school and steals food people leave half-eaten on the washing machines in the basement.
They know I am wrong, and stay away.
I am allowed to eat lunch and I eat yogurt during a soap opera, licking the spoon slowly and carefully, tiny mouthfuls as Storm worries she's in love and Dessen breaks glasses because Emily broke his heart and ran off with his brother and wise Aunt Marge pats worried Henna's hands and tells her that Craig will see that he loves her, that he just needs time. Craig was with Emily before, but now he loves Henna and I think next he will love Susan. She's only a little girl now, but in six months she will be twenty and a doctor or a lawyer and will swear she hates him right before she kisses him.
I love soap operas. If I lived in a town like Ridgefield, Aunt Marge would see me and invite me in and then call her daughter or son, who would be a cop or a lawyer, and they would come and rescue me and I'd live with them, and their children wouldn't like me but would come to love me after I saved them from almost drowning or burning to death. I would never have to eat or even be hungry. 
I would always be listened to.


Chapter 25


When Ray comes home at 4:30, I pour him a glass of milk. He doesn't believe in drinking alcohol; his mother told him it was a sin. I rub his back and feet while he watches the judge shows that come on before the news. 
He likes Judge Hammer, who was a military judge and who yells, "Justice hurts!" when people cry during his verdicts. Today's case is about a man who says his ex-girlfriend owes him money and took his car. Hammer tells the ex-girlfriend, who is chewing gum and leaning forward so the camera can see down her shirt, to pay up, and Ray says, "What a crock. Anyone can tell that guy is lying."
I nod––Ray thinks children should be seen and not heard, just like his mother taught him––and he sighs, scratches his stomach, and continues. "Did you see how he kept blinking? Classic sign. You know, I went to Alice's funeral and talked to her parents and said I wished I knew why she'd run away all those years ago, and they had no idea she was with me because I knew not to blink like that. They had no idea how much she loved me." He sighs. "How much I loved her." 
He strokes my hair. "She was never as good as you."
I press my hands to Ray's feet, stare at the yellow undersides of his socks. I've seen enough television to know Ray is missing something other than his soul. It's like you see him, and he's a person, but if you look close enough, you can tell that he's not. Like underneath his skin, he's not hollow. He's rotted out.
"You're too tall, though," he says, frowning, and pushes my hands off his feet, dragging me up toward him. Hands on my throat. "Too tall and you want to leave me, don't you? You'd run away in a second if I let you. You wouldn't care if everyone at 623 Daisy Lane had to die for you. So selfish."
"I don't want to leave," I tell him, cracking out the words as the world goes fuzzy around the edges. "I want to stay with you."
"Liar." He squeezes harder. "You always say that, and then one day I'll come home and have to track you down, find you talking to people, maybe telling them stories." He frowns. "My mother hated storytelling. You know what she used to do to me when I did it?" 
I can't breathe, but that's not why he lets the pressure up. He lets go a little so I can nod. Because he knows I will. I am not strong; I cannot stop him or even slow him down. I can only wait until he gets so tired of me that he lets me die and moves on.
"She would punish me," he says. "Hold me down and show me how all we think of is sin. How we are all sin." He spits the last word out, like he can taste it, and then touches my hair, slides his fists under my shirt and twists the sullen rise of my right breast, the little lump that's there. "Would you be that kind of mother?"
"No."
Ray has never come out and said it, but I know from years of listening to him dream that his mother did to him what he does to me. Held him down, rubbed him raw, broke him open. In them, he cries and begs her not to touch him, that he doesn't want to go inside her, that he is a good boy, he really is.
I let Ray have his nightmares, watch him thrash and listen to his voice squeak with fear. I lie there and watch him and wish he was trapped back there, with her, and had never broken free.
But his mother died when he was eighteen, burned to death because she fell asleep smoking a cigarette. Ray got an insurance check from the church school where she worked as a secretary and moved away. 
He met the first Alice a year later.
His mother never smoked. But she was such a private woman, he's told me, that people just assumed she'd kept it a secret. She seemed the type to do that.
"You aren't listening," Ray says, and his hands tighten again. "You know you're supposed to listen when I talk." He shoves me to the floor and pulls off my pants.
I stare at the ceiling while he sweats and thrusts, air aching down my throat and into my lungs until he grabs my hair and says, "I know what I'm going to do. What's going to change."
He pushes faster then, harder, and slams my head into the floor over and over until my vision is bright and fuzzy and there are strands of my hair caught in his hand.
I think of the knife in the kitchen, of the bridges I've seen from the bus or on the way to church or the supermarket (Ray and I go every Saturday morning. Ray stares at little girls and I stare at the food), and feel my heart cramp.
It will be over soon, finally, but the thing about hearts is that they always want to keep beating.
They want to keep beating, and when Ray's finished he says, "I like that. A family. You'd be a good mother, wouldn't you? Let me watch out for a little girl of our own? Let me take care of her? Help me teach her everything she needs to know?" 
"A little girl?" In all the dreams I have had, and they are small dreams, bloody ones that end with me floating free, I never dreamed this.
He shivers into me, grinning sharper. "She'll be so bad at first, crying and whining and maybe even screaming." He fingers my hair. "You cried, remember? You screamed. And now look at you. Happy as can be."
I nod, mind as numb as the rest of me. He is not letting me go. He wants me to stay. He wants me to find a girl for him.
For us.
He can't mean it. I will find him one, a beautiful little stupid girl, as dumb as the one at 623 Daisy Lane used to be, and show her to him. He will want her, with her little limbs and happy face and solid, live flesh.
She will become the new Alice, and he will want her so much he will forget all about me. Kill me to teach her a lesson, probably, and then move on. Yes, that is what will happen.
What must happen.
"I'll help you," I tell him. "I'll find what you need."
He kisses my cheek and then rolls off me, motioning for me to get up. "That's my girl."
Not for much longer, I think, and bend over, touch my fingers to my curled up mouth. 
"I see that," Ray says, and yanks my jaw up, looks at me. "I see that smile. You want to help me, don't you? You want to teach our girl everything I like."
I nod, and he shoves me down again, forgetting dinner in his visions of this girl to come, this new child. This new me.

----------


## Naradhan

Chapter 26


I am allowed to leave the house the next afternoon. 
Ray has given me bus fare and told me the name of a park he wants me to go see. It is close to the apartment but not too close, a short ride in his truck but a long ride on the bus, and he tells me to remember everything I see.
I get to the park after sitting on two buses, and blink at all the people there. So many of them, and all so young. I will never remember everything but find a bench that has bags and backpacks tossed in a stack near it anyway, watch kids run over and pull out snacks and drinks, trailing crumbs everywhere.
I try to focus, but the world is dizzy, spinning as I think of what I will find here. Ray's prize. The new me. 
She has to be just right. She has to make him forget everything.
Or at least me.
I take a breath, to slow the world down, and look.
I look and see a girl there. And there. And over there. I grab a notebook, pick up a pencil.
The first girl is blond and a little chubby, a thumb sucker. Ray would like teaching her not to do that. I carefully write down blonde and thumb.
She has a babysitter or mother, though, a woman who brings her a foil-wrapped package that the girl bats away, annoyed. Ray won't like the mother/babysitter hovering around. But still. People can be distracted, and Ray really doesn't like wasting food.
The other girls I see are both dark-haired like me, and both are alone, maybe dropped off by an older brother or sister who has to "watch" them, or maybe they've sworn to go straight home after school but come here instead. They don't play so much as stand, sullen, watching the others. They would scream and kick, I can tell. Ray would like that too. I write scream and kick, 2, and then sit with my face turned toward the sun. I don't bother to close my eyes.
"Have you seen my notebook?"
I blink, light burning away, and see a girl standing in front of me. Six? Seven? Eight? Doesn't matter. She's young. 
She's young, brownish-blond hair, and is ferociously clean and shiny, not a speck of dirt on her little white shirt or pink skirt with a smiling flower on the hem.
"Notebook?"
"It's green and has a frog on it," she says. "I went on the swings and now it's not here."
"It's not," I say, and stroke my fingers over the cover of the notebook I am holding closed against my chest. Tracing over the big frog sticker. "Someone must have taken it."
"And my pencil."
"And your pencil."
She sighs and sits down. "It's my favorite. My dad gave it to me for my birthday."
"Oh," I say, and snap the pencil in half, grinning as its pieces fall to the ground under the bench we are sitting on.
"I don't like you," she says abruptly. "You're not nice."
She gets up and goes over to the swings. I lean over and pick up half the pencil from under the bench. I write ALICE in large letters on the page, then tear it out and leave the notebook on the bench, half the broken pencil beside it.
I have found Ray's new girl. I have found the new me. I think about her all the way home, how she will cry and scream and plead just like I did. 
It makes me smile.
Everyone on the bus who sees me smile looks away. They see that I am all wrong, that my smile means someone else's pain.
But no one says anything.

Chapter 27


Three life lessons: 
1. No one will see you.
2. No one will say anything.
3. No one will save you.

I know what the once upon a time stories say, but they lie.
That's what stories are, you know. Lies.
Look at that, four life lessons. Now you owe me.


Chapter 28


At home, Ray is tired and cranky and makes me step on the scale three times before I'm allowed dinner. I give him what I wrote, the page marked ALICE, before he gives me my yogurt, and for a moment I think he's going to take it away but he doesn't. 
"You can't write worth shit," is all he says. "Good thing you got me around to take care of you."
I swallow a spoonful of yogurt and ask to get a glass of water. Ray won't let me get it, but instead brings it to me, motioning for me to get up so he can sit in my chair.
"Tell me about them," he says, throwing the paper away and patting his lap for me to sit back down, to curl into him, and I do. 
His hands are gripping my arms hard before I've even finished describing the first one, and I don't get to finish my yogurt. Later, he lets me eat the burned bit of his TV dinner meatloaf while he watches two doctors argue over how to treat a dying boy.
"Tell me about them again," he says when all the lights are out except for the fairy princess night light he's plugged into my bedroom wall, waving her magic wand to spread pink light into the room.
I imagine her melting, real light coming out of her, flame bright. Ray lying snoring as she burns, waking up when it's far too late. That would be a real fairy godmother thing to do.
"Pretty," I tell Ray. "They were pretty."
"What were they wearing?"
I make up outfits, frilly little dresses with sashes and tiny white socks folded into delicate shoes. That was how he dressed me for years, until the dresses strained open across my hips and chest, until my arms came out strangled red from the binding sleeves.
"I wish we could have them all," he says. "But we can't be greedy. Being greedy is bad. Like you tonight, eating that meat. Did you think I wouldn't see you?"
"I––" I say and then stop, still, made stupid by telling stories about those girls, forgetting that none of them are here, that there's still only one he can wrap his claws around. 
"You can make it up to me," he whispers, a ghost that is all too real in my ear. Hot hands squeezing me too tight, but only where people won't see.
And even if he decorated my neck with a ring of fingerprints and left me lying in the street, no one would notice. Not in Shady Pines, where everyone is busy working to keep their kids fed, their bills barely paid. Not anywhere, because I am nothing, unseen.
I learned that the hard way.

----------


## Naradhan

Chapter 29


I don't remember my first week with Ray, those days when I was being made into Alice, except for one thing. One thing that showed me everything he said was true, that no one wanted me back, that I had to stay with him, that if I didn't listen bad things would happen. 
I woke up at some point, broken and bruised, Ray asleep snoring on top of me. I wiggled like a fish and slipped out from under him, throwing on a neat pile of clothes lying on a table. Little-girl-who-had-cream-soda-lip-gloss clothes. Little-girl-who-knew-she-couldn't-go-outside-undressed clothes.
Normal little girl clothes.
There was one door in the room and I opened it, stepped out into a parking lot lit by a flickering, dying streetlight, a small faded sign by the road reading 'Route 40 Motel––Weekly Rates Available'. 
Across the street was a gas station, the kind with a store that sold food and had people.
I didn't wait to cross. I ran. I ran as fast as I could, ran straight for the signs advertising soda: '2 For $2!' And 'Hotdogs: Now With Free Toppings!' 
There were no cars, but inside a woman sat behind a big sheet of plastic, chewing gum and watching TV. She had dark hair, like my mother, and as soon as I saw her I started to cry.
She looked up, and I waited for her to get up. To come and save me. But all she said was, "We don't allow no one in here without shoes, even kids. You over at pump eight?"
"Sure am," Ray said, and clamped one hand around my arm. I cried harder, words finally starting to come, rising up as I realized I had to get her to listen, to see what was really happening.
And then Ray leaned over and whispered, "Shut up or I'll drive back to your house, not to take you home but to kill your parents and make you watch. Make you see what happens to little girls who don't listen."
I didn't want my parents to die, and I already knew Ray would do it. That he would and could and did lie about other things––Don't move and I won't hurt you. Tell me where you live and I swear I'll take you home now. Being good is fun, and you want to be good, don't you?––but he wasn't lying about this. 
He took me to his car. He had a car then, a white one with a narrow backseat that I can still see even with my eyes wide open, and to this day TV where people twist around each other in cars makes something inside me scream and I have to change the channel or stay very still and not let Ray see that I hurt because my pain makes him want to hold me. Hurt me more.
I sat in the car and he paid for gas and we drove away and he pulled over onto a long wooded road and raised his fists, then pain inside and out blurring everything, breaking everything.
After that, I was Alice.
I am Alice, and Ray dreams in the night, happy dreams that wake him up and make him roll me over, my head pressed into the pillow. Suffocation looks so easy but no matter how hard I press my face down, no matter how I try to breathe in fabric, not air, there is no escape for me.
He sleeps with one arm thrown across me after, and I lie stinging sharp all over, a wet sticky puddle under me. Soon there will be a little girl here, a real one with tiny arms and legs for Ray to push into.
I want him to take her tomorrow. I want that little girl here now, where I am. I want her to be Ray's love, to bear it. I don't care that TV and the preacher at church say that children are treasures or little miracles or special. 
They are flesh and blood like the shell around me, a thing waiting to be molded by someone's will, and Ray wants that job. I don't care if he takes it. If he takes everyone and everything, every child from every place. I just want him to leave me.


Chapter 30


Morning same as always, my shows, my wait for food, except I have to wash my sheets, bleach in the washer to get out the stains. There is no one around so I pour bleach right onto the spot, watch the yellow and brown-red stain ooze, let the sharp burning smell of the bleach cramp the inside of my head. 
I clean too, because Ray likes a clean house, dusting and vacuuming and picking up the socks he leaves around the apartment like little smelly snakes, curling them into his laundry basket. I get tired during, the room spinning around and around, and lie on the floor listening to the refrigerator and my heart beating loud and fast, thumpthumpthump in my chest. 
Eat my yogurt, sour taste on my tongue, container warm in my hand. The refrigerator is angry with me too. I go get the sheets out of the dryer and steal four quarters someone has left on top of the washing machine.
There is a vending machine in the building but I don't use it. What if someone saw me eating and told Ray? He says hello to the people around us, casual waves and occasional chats about the weather. I am shy, so I only say hello, pain if I don't say it the way Ray wants or if he just feels like it.
"Homeschooling must be tough for you, what with you working and all," someone once said to him, a brassy-haired lady with three little boys and a round pregnant stomach. "God bless you for being so devoted to your child. I'm going to do the same for mine, once Devon gets that promotion and I don't have to wait tables no more."
Devon ran off, and after a while, she got evicted. Before that, her little boys often had split lips and black and blue stained legs, and they stayed home from school, playing in the laundry room, more than they ever went. No one ever said a word to her either. I used to twist the tender skin at the back of their necks until they'd go into their apartment and bring me cookies. I could tell from looking at them that they'd never say a word to anyone.
I was sorry when they left, even though I'd stopped making them bring me cookies when I saw them flinch as I came into the laundry room one day. Ray fed me more often then, though. Now I think they could flinch all they wanted and I'd hurt them until my belly was full. 
I stop at a gas station on the way to the park, peanut butter crackers paid for and stuffed in my mouth, one two three four five six. The woman behind the counter had dark hair but no one reminds me of my mother anymore.
The park is very crowded, older kids talking and smoking, the ones that don't fit in taking time to push the smaller ones around, laughing at their power and how it works. The two dark-haired little girls from yesterday turn out to be biters, scrappy little things with snapping teeth, and when an older man, harmless because his eyes are nothing like Ray's, asks them if they need help they scream and scream until a policewoman wanders over and asks what's going on, looking bored and rubbing the small of her back.
I will have to tell Ray there are cops around. He will not like that. He will not like the two little girls anymore, either. They have seen things, I can tell from their screams, and they will spot him right away. They both look at me when they leave, dragged out by an older boy with fuzz above his upper lip and dirt under his fingernails.
No, they will not do. They are rattling hollow under their scowling eyes, life being drained out of them already. Ray will not want that. He will want someone whose eyes need to be opened. 
I look for the little blond girl, the thumb sucker, but she is not there. I only see notebook girl, the bossy thing who actually spoke to me. She is sitting on the swings, eyes vacant as she looks up into the sky. I can't figure out what she's doing. She doesn't look like she's trying to think out of something, but like she's trying to think into it.
"She's pretending she's a cloud."
I look and see a boy watching me. His eyes are like Ray's, hungry, but it's a simple hunger, easy to read. He is looking at me like how boys look at the girls who live below us when they talk to them on the stairs, hands under their shirts as the girls giggle and then pretend they want to stop when they see me.
"I just came to get her and bring her home," he says, sitting down next to me, thigh pushing against mine. He is skinny, with long bony fingers. "You go to school around here?"
"No," I say, and since I haven't moved my leg away, he leans in toward me. His breath smells like pizza. Ray used to let me eat pizza. I remember the taste of cheese, of pepperoni, grease on my lips.
"Want to hang out?" he says, and I notice that behind the hunger his eyes are dazed, like he doesn't or can't or won't see the world. "My car is right behind us, and I've got some pills . . ." 
"What's your sister's name?"
He blinks at me. "Lucy. I'm Jake. Guess I should have said that before."
I shrug. He grins, nervous. See his gums, they are pink-red, shiny. "So, you wanna . . . ?"
I nod.
He takes my hand, walks me to his car. Long walk, car in the back of the parking lot, shadowed by trees. All alone. Hiding place. There is a piece of sidewalk, broken, right beside it.
There has been one other boy. It was when I was fourteen, right after Ray put me on the pill. He whistled at me when I walked to the bathroom at the back of the supermarket, Ray telling me to hurry up while he waited in line at the pharmacy counter for his cholesterol pills.
The whistling boy came up to me by the bathroom and asked if I wanted company. He had bright red pimples, angry oozing sores, all over his face, and when I said yes he blinked and turned like he was going to run away until I dropped to my knees in front of him.
I did it because he was so surprised-looking and because his skin was so angry-looking and because I saw he saw my eyes and thought about running. I did it because he was nothing. I did it because I wished Ray had used the knife instead of tying me to a chair. 
Ray saw my mouth when I came back and knew. I couldn't sit down for a week afterward, and my back, from my shoulders to about my knees, was purple black, then yellow green, for ages. Both my little fingers have crooked knuckles now, and ache before it rains.
Jake's car is expensive, smell of money underneath the ripe scent of boy. I do not take the pills Jake offers, I know nothing can take away the world. I just push him down into his seat and open his zipper.
"The backseat's wider," he says, but I shake my head and when he tries to threaten, his hands grabbing my hair, I dig my fingers into them, right into his skin, until he moves them away.
When I'm done, I sit up and wipe my mouth with the back of my hand. He is looking at me, glassy-eyed still, but something in my face changes that, makes his expression shift, go alarmed. Almost frightened.
"You . . ." he says, trailing off, and I realize what he sees. That this was nothing to me, that his want was not mine. Is not mine.
I lean in, staring at his eyes more closely. His face turns red.
"I have to go," he says. "Get––get out of the car." Mouth works, and he spits out, "bitch," but it's a whimper. I smile to let him know I know his word is nothing, and he shivers, glassy eyes blinking fast. 
I watch him go, then circle around and stand by a cluster of trees almost out of sight of the swings. Lucy is still staring at the clouds. Still dreaming.
Jake comes back for her later, face smoothed out, the pills I saw him take swimming through him. He tells Lucy something, and she stops swinging but doesn't come with him. She is still watching the sky. I wait for him to grab her arm, but he doesn't. He just waits, hands shoved in his pockets, shoulders hunched, and eventually she looks away from the clouds and walks, turning in wide circles and telling stories, out of the park.
I walk to the bus stop and wait. On the way back, I try to picture having things I want, like mountains of food or sleeping without Ray beside me, but I can't. I can only see Ray's face when I tell him there is a girl and that I know how we can get her. I can only see his reaction when I tell him my plan.
I can't dream of clouds, but I can see the knife on the kitchen counter. I can dream of it inside me, opening me up and closing me down.


Chapter 31


Ray is waiting when I get home, and one look at my face sends his fist smash crashing into me, CRACK into my chest, right near my heart. 
"I can see all the way inside you," he spits, red-faced, voice deadly low. "I see that you don't understand anything. Alice, I expected better from you."
Curled up on the floor, white spots in my vision as I wiggle for air, wheezing in nothing as my body stops working for a moment, stunned, and I don't understand why it starts working again. I don't understand why my shell keeps living. Breathing. Why won't it listen to me, to the little part I have that isn't Ray, to that tiny once upon a time girl who just wants to close her eyes and never wake up again? 
623 Daisy Lane. Helen and Glenn.
That's why. Once upon a time, I belonged to them and they shouldn't suffer for that.
Ray sits down next to me on the floor. "I'm tired of this," he says. "I love you, I trust you, I tell you what I want, and what do you do? Hurt me." He bends over and pushes my hair off my forehead, crooked bangs he trimmed for me because Alice has bangs.
Alice has bangs and loves him, loves him.
He puts one hand on my throat, higher up than normal, and the pressure is a sharp hot flare of pain, bright like light, and I am talking, babbling, grinding out words through a cracked throat: I have a plan . . . never hurt you . . . never leave you . . . love you please . . . love you please.
I am the living dead girl because I am too weak to die. I hate those crying dough women on TV because they are just like me, weak and broken and clinging to the hands that hold us under.
"Plan?" Ray says, still red-faced, spit flecking his mouth, this was what the last Alice saw maybe, the Alice who wasn't as afraid as I am. Who was so much stronger.
I dream of a knife in my chest but will never plunge it in. Will beg and plead to keep it away when Ray pushes it into me.
I strangle out my plan in broken words as Ray puts ice on my throat and rubs my ribs and carries me to the sofa, careful tender as he opens my clothes and marks me all over. 
"This boy comes and picks up his sister," he says, rubbing my feet while he stares at the dark TV. Turned off and silent, he still stares at it, playing out stories in his head.
"But not until she's been there awhile," I say, my toes curling up under his fingers, my throat hot with pain. I touch one hand to the fist-shaped bruise blooming near my heart. At least my feet don't hurt. Ray knows how to rub feet. He used to do it a lot for his mother, back when he was young.
"What does his car look like?"
"Red," I say, and when Ray pauses, hands hovering over my feet, I spit out what I can remember.
He starts rubbing my feet again, nodding. "So I get her, and when the boy comes, you keep him busy––I know you can do that (eyes going angry, and bitter pressure on my feet)––and then I'll come find you, take care of him, and we'll––" He pauses, eyes gleaming, and his fingers skate feather light over my feet. "We'll put Annabel's things in his car, a little dirt and blood on them. Maybe a little on him. And then we vanish and he's left with a story of a girl who can't be found." He chuckles. "Two, even."
Annabel. He is not calling her Alice. My bruised heart flutters, a trapped bird. "Annabel?" 
"We'll go to the desert," he says. "I decided that today. The desert for sure. You, me, and baby girl makes three. At night you'll sit and hold her hands while I show her how lucky she is to be loved."
He is breathing faster now and pulls me toward him, a yank on my ankles drawing my rag-doll body in, lower half pushed against him.
"You'll hold her," he says, and everything I own is easily pushed down, away, clothes falling off me like water. "You'll hold her and I'll love her."
He grins at me. "You'll like that, won't you?"
I nod because he wants me to. I nod because I will. She will get his love and I will hold her down to take it all because then there will be none for me.
I cannot save myself, and I do not want to save her.

----------


## Naradhan

Chapter 32


The Alice before me, her parents were named Bob and Megan. They cried so much at her funeral, at her coming home, that Ray says it's a wonder they lived long enough to ever see her come home at all.
These are the kind of stories Ray tells.
His stories are always true, which doesn't make them stories at all.


Chapter 33


In the morning, Ray makes me get up when he does, puts me in the shower and hums as he lathers soap and rubs his hands across me.
I sit naked and cold on the bed while he opens the safe he keeps in his room, all his paychecks cashed and stored in a fireproof, destruction-proof box with a combination only he knows. He pays for everything in cash, no checks or credit cards like his mother always used, spending money she didn't have and then blaming him when everything got taken away.
He counts the money once, twice, numbers falling from his lips like a song, and he's humming again when he's done.
"We'll be able to go somewhere nice," he says. "Maybe someplace with a pool. I'll watch Annabel swim. A little blue suit with yellow trim for her, and you'll dry her off with a towel, then wrap her up and bring her to me." 
I will do that, will unroll her from the towel and make it so she's wearing only her shriveled, clammy skin, and leave her to Ray. I will steal her food to keep her tiny, to keep him happy. I will put her on his knee at night and let her hear his bedtime stories.
"We'll need sunscreen," I say. "So she doesn't burn." He nods, pleased, and then picks out what I must wear. Not my black pants that sag around my waist and hips, that droop over my feet, that I wear every day. Not my gray T-shirt, his until he got tomato sauce on the hem, tiny holes on the sleeves from my fingers picking at the fabric while the day passes.
I have to wear jeans, dark and stiff and too small, cutting into my waist and leaving my ankles bare. My shirt is pink, pale like the first blush of hurt skin, just a little blow to let you know you are here, that you are not leaving. That you must open your eyes and see.
Pink like Ray makes me. I know that and he does too because he smiles big and fond and rubs the bruise on my chest, saying, "Remember? Remember how you used to be?"
I remember.
After I am dressed, he tells me what I will do. I will get to the park earlier than before, will miss my soap opera to be there on time. I will watch Lucy. I will wait for Jake, talk to him––and Ray narrows his eyes then, mouth biting off the word "talk" as his hands shake me back and forth. 
"You do know what that means, right?" he says, and I nod.
I know.
"You get the boy to come tomorrow too," he says. "Then everything can happen. Tomorrow morning we'll pack up, spend the day together, and then I'll pick up Annabel and come get you. Leave a present for the boy."
He means it, really means it. I think. "What will we take with us?"
He looks at me, and then a slow grin breaks across his face. His gums are red like meat.
"Everything," he says, and walks into his room, comes back with folded, printed pages.
Newspaper clipping in my hand, tiny girl with a bow in her hair grinning toothlessly. Vanessa Judith, miracle baby, born six months ago to Helen and Glenn. One daughter, gone long ago, and now a new one. Every day I think of what I lost, Helen says. And every day I'm glad God decided to give me a second chance.
We can't go back, we can't forget, Glenn says. But we want to live each day as it comes. In memory of what we lost, and in honor of what we have. 
"Isn't that sweet?" Ray says, and I stare at the baby, so tiny, so new.
"Hey," he says, grabbing my chin, forcing my eyes to meet his. "Mess this up and we'll drive to 623 Daisy Lane and I'll burn everything. Little girl that replaced you. Mommy. Daddy. All gone."
He cups my jaw in his hands. "Mommy and Daddy and I'll hear them screaming and let you hear it too. Then I'll leave you there, roll you in their ashes and put matches in your hands, and when the police come they'll know you were bad and ran away and came back to punish them for forgetting you. After all, you sent those angry letters home. They gave them to the police and hope you never come back."
Letters? I never . . . Ray grins at me. God-monster, ruler of my world.
When I don't say anything, he kisses my forehead. "Be good today. Be very, very good."
He is whistling when he leaves for work.
I stare at the picture of the baby for a long, long time, and then put it back in Ray's room, face up on his dresser, next to his hairbrush and picture of his mother. Her hair was dark too.


Chapter 34


Once upon a time, there was a little girl. Now there is a new one. 
There is always a new one.


Chapter 35


Morning, my morning. I lie on the sofa and watch TV. After a while I get up and get the piece of paper I brought home for Ray out of the trash, turning it over to the clean side. I find a pen in the kitchen, next to where he keeps the shopping list, same things on it every week, and sit down at the table.

Dear Vanessa Judith,
You look pretty in the paper, shiny new not broken. Be better than I was, am.
I didn't write the letters that came. I never wrote any letters but this one. Don't ever listen to anyone who asks if you want to know where I am.

I stop and put the paper in my pocket. It's a stupid letter and I can't find the words to say what I want, feeling happy she's here and safe, angry she is so pretty and new and not smeared like me, and babies can't read anyway. Stupid.
In the park, I crumple it inside my fist, squeezing tight, and drop it into a trash can.
"You were here yesterday, weren't you?" someone asks, not Jake, not a boy, but a woman, and I turn to see the tired-looking cop staring at my hand still crushed into a fist, red from where I squeezed the paper like I could force the words out and let them float up into the sky.
Ray does not like cops. Once one came to the door to ask if we'd seen a guy who'd stolen two cars, and then asked me if I was sick because he said I looked pale and Ray said I had the flu and did the officer have a card, he would call if he heard anything and then sat watching the door for two hours after the cop left, knife in his hand with my throat right under it. Waiting.
I don't like cops either.
"I thought you were homeless yesterday," the cop says. "The clothes and everything. But then how do I know how kids dress now? Where do you go to school?" She squints at me. "What happened to your throat?"
Across from me, a little boy kicks another little boy in the leg. 
"Fight," I say. "My brother."
"He do that a lot?"
I shake my head no. She is still looking at me.
"You hungry?"
I shake my head no again but she pulls out a candy bar, and my hands are reaching for it even as she says, "I bought this earlier but it melted some and I hate melted . . . oh. You are hungry."
I do not look at her as I swallow, breaking the candy apart with my teeth, breaking it as fast as I can to get it inside me.
"When's the last time you ate?" she asks.
"Lunch." That is the right answer and I did eat yogurt for the first five minutes of my soap, Storm waiting to see if her baby was all right or if it was going to be born with a rare disease that only the doctor she used to love could cure. Then I had to run for the bus, heart thump-thump-thumping in my chest.
"I'm Barbara," the cop says, holding out her hand, and I think I pause too long before I take it. Her skin is very warm.
"Cold hands you've got there," she says, and pulls something out of her pocket. A card, which she hands to me.
'Safe Harbor', it says. 
"It's a special place," she says. "For teenagers who don't––who might need a safe place." 
There are no safe places, but I nod and say thank you like Ray did when he got the card from the police officer and put it in my pocket like I will keep it.
"I have to go now," Barbara says, and touches my arm. I try not to flinch but no one other than Ray and the waxer who rips off flesh and sees my parted legs as money touches me, and I don't like it, I don't like hands on me. I have Ray's and they are so heavy I feel them all the time.
Barbara nods like I have told her a secret and walks off. I wait until she is all the way over in the trees, near the swings where I am supposed to be, and then I turn around and leave.
On the bus, I try to think of how to tell Ray what has happened. How I can say it so he will not think I have taken Annabel away from him and then think about what he said this morning and decide to do it.
There is no way I can say "cop" without him getting angry. I take the card out of my pocket and tear it into tiny pieces that I sprinkle into the bag of the old woman sitting with me, jealously clutching her shopping bags like I want to steal her oranges and grapes.
I do, but I won't.
When I get home Ray is there, sitting on the sofa, waiting, and as soon as I see him I open my mouth and say, "She's sick, so we can't get her tomorrow, but soon." 
"Sick?"
I have lied to Ray. I have never lied to Ray, not since the gas station and what happened after, and I know he will know I am lying, but what he does is frown and say, "Did the boy say with what?"
I shake my head.
"Stupid," Ray says, and I start to sink to the floor, ready to crawl and beg, anything, but then he says, "Annabel will thank us for getting her away from people who don't take good care of her, won't she?" His eyes are gleaming and he stands up and he has been thinking about her while I've been gone and then whispers what he will do to her, what I will help him do, while I lie silent under him.
Inside my bruised chest my heart beats a fluttering song, tiny notes but still there because I didn't tell Ray the truth and he believed me.
Make his dinner, the corn gets into the potatoes and I have to apologize for that for a long time. My jaw is tired afterward, aching from being forced open, and my head hurts from where he grabbed it, clutching, and he turns to me when the lights are out and we are tucked into my pink bed, but I listen to my heart singing its tiny song and wonder.

----------


## Naradhan

Chapter 36


This is the song:
I lied, and he didn't know it.
I lied, and he didn't know it.
I lied, and he didn't know it. 

Ray doesn't know everything.


Chapter 37


Morning again, always morning again, always another day, and I actually eat breakfast with lunch, one yogurt, two, I am so lost in dreaming.
I hadn't known I could still do that, thought my head only painted pictures of things that had blurred around the edges; those first few weeks with Ray or strange, faraway glimpses of that once upon a time girl and her happy, silly, stupid life.
But I am dreaming, and I even have a plan. I know from talk shows and soap operas, my school, that plans have to be simple. I can't depend on one moment for everything, can't expect that Ray won't be thinking of things I could do and planning ahead himself. 
I will get him Annabel. I will go to the park, talk to Jake, and Ray will take her. He will show her what she must do, what happens if you don't listen, don't behave.
Then, when he is ready to go, I'll be gone. I will do more than talk to Jake. I will do whatever he wants and then open the door, piece of broken sidewalk in my hand, crack smack him down to sleep. Lay him out on the ground to dream.
I will take his car. I've never driven before but I've seen Ray do it, seen people on TV do it, and I will get the key. The car will have gas in it, and Jake will have money––he must have money or a credit card, everyone on TV has one––and I will go. Jake on the ground, waiting to be found, bet Ray will find him first.
But I will be gone.
I will be gone, and Ray will have to decide. New Annabel, so smooth and young, with a body that does not have to be tamed into a straight line––or me.
Little baby girl, with so much to learn, or me?
He will pick her, better and newer, and I will drive. I remember 623 Daisy Lane, located in Harbor View. Four hours from here, Ray says, has always said, and I can do that. Go there.
I will go there, tell them they have to leave. That they are not safe. I will see . . . I will see them. I will make sure they are all right and that they go, and they will want . . . 
They will not want me with them. I can't even get a blurry picture of that in my head, can't see them reaching toward me when I am covered with Ray, so full of him I'm empty. But they will go and I will . . .
I don't know. Hide, definitely. Burn down 623 Daisy Lane after they leave and wait for the police.
Yes. Ray will not come for me if the police have me. If they have me, he won't be able to get me. I will be in jail. I will stay in until I am old, twenty-five, thirty, eat all I can and hope I swell up, push out into breasts and hips and belly like his mother's wide white girth.
Then, if he comes, he will not want me. I will be safe.
I am usually a husk, rattling through each day, but now I . . . I feel. I feel smart. I feel . . . I feel good. The sensation is strange, tiny stabs of something like pain but not, like . . . like when Ray is tired from work and falls asleep on the sofa and I get to curl into myself for a whole evening.
Those nights, legs arms chest feet thighs and everything over and around and under and between––all mine–– those nights almost shine. I feel dizzy at that, the thought of my skin not his but mine, and my body, my hollow shell, directed by my hands. Forever and ever, mine.
My body coming together and taking me away.
I do not care about Storm, even though today is the day she finds out if the doctor she destroyed can save her baby. Ray said I should go to the park and talk to Jake, ask about Annabel, get images to paint him a picture of her flushed skin, her tiny tired legs and arms tucked into bed, little girl needing care. 
"Make sure to find out when she'll be back," he said. "Make sure."
I nodded, already knowing what the answer would be, she will be there tomorrow, oh yes, she will, and I get to the park extra early, before any children arrive. Sun on my face and I wiggle my toes back and forth in my shoes, eager.
Yes I worry about what I will say to Jake, has to be words today, has to be, Ray will be watching, but words are just letters, right? A. L. I. C. E. Put them together, pull them apart, make new ones. I can do that, have to do that.
Can do that for legs arms stomach back chest elbows knees of mine to be all mine.
Lucy, now Annabel, comes in, little red backpack. She was going to toss it on the ground, but stops when she sees me.
Look at her. Little girl, Ray will want her, and I will be alone, my skin my own. Thought washing over me again and again, joy.
"You're crying," she says. Not a question, no wondering why, and I touch my face. It is wet, the skin on my cheeks tightening as it dries. Like it will crack if I open my mouth. 
"You don't cry?" I ask her, and my skin stays in place. If she doesn't, Ray will take her and never look back, forget all about me. I didn't cry either. Not until I met him.
She shrugs. "No. Jake says only babies cry and I'm not a baby even though he says I am."
"Babies are little."
She looks at me like I'm stupid. "Right. And I'm not. I can touch the sky when I swing. I can go that high."
I nod. Touch fingers to my face, still wet, so glad it will be her, not me, that I'm overflowing.
"You should stop crying," she says, her little face frowning, and then she pats my knee. Her hands are tiny. "You aren't a baby anymore."
"No," I say, but my voice is a little girl cry, soft and weak. Ray has taught me only one way to speak. "I'm not."
I watch her swing, this little girl who I will help Ray take, who will learn she is a baby, helpless as one and born into a place where she cannot grow, where she must stay as she is now even though her body will try to change.
Ray will hurt her. Pain and tears soothed with ice cream and threats. Maybe she will try to run too, wake up and race for the world only to end up on the side of the road like me, the world turning into a blur that ends only when she wakes up naked and bloody and broken. Reborn. 
Better her than me.
"Hello again," Barbara says, leaning into where I'm looking, following my eyes to the little girl on a swing, feet pointed toes-up at the sky. Enjoy it while you can, Annabel. "You know her?"
I shake my head.
"I saw you talking to her. She's good on the swings, isn't she? Are you taking her somewhere later?"
I shake my head no and I am not, not really. Ray will. I will just help.
"You sure?"
"Where would I take her?"
Barbara shrugs. "Just asking. You . . . you've been crying, you know. Sometimes people have––they have thoughts and they know they're wrong, so they feel bad and––"
I laugh because what Ray does is not thought. It is action, creation, destruction; a whole word that he rules. Five years have not been full of thoughts. They have been full of him making and unmaking me whenever he wants.
"You think that's funny?" Barbara's voice has gone hard, angry edge like Ray's when his eyes aren't gleaming but disappointed. Little girl full of lies how could you? After all I've done for you. I rub the bruise on my chest, stiff sore muscles cramp, and scream without sound, my mouth closed, my face still. I'm good at doing that. 
I'm used to it.
"I'm sorry," I say, hunching into myself, she is not Ray but she is angry, and if she gets angry and takes me away, no one at 623 Daisy Lane will be all right. "I don't––I'm just sitting here. I just want to be left alone."
"Oh," Barbara says, different voice now, softer, and sits down next to me on the bench. "Did you used to be like her, the girl on the swings? Maybe once upon a time? And then maybe your parents––"
Bitter taste in my mouth, like Ray's skin shoving into me––take it, Alice, take it, open wide, that's my girl––and I lean forward, staring down at the ground. Once upon a time was a long time ago and that girl is gone forever.
"I was never like her."
Barbara crosses her legs at the ankles. Her shoes are black, her feet small. "You hungry?"
I sit up because I am, I always am, and she says, "Here," and hands me a sandwich. It is in a plastic bag, and it is big, two huge slices of bread, lots of meat, and not one but two slices of cheese. My stomach cramps so hard my vision spots, and my hands shake when I take it.
"You still have the card I gave you?" Barbara asks as I'm eating and I nod, closing my eyes, pretty sandwich with salty cheese and slippery ham and cottony bread, so light in my mouth. I could eat these forever, until the world ended and beyond. 
"You live around here?"
I swallow, think about Ray watching the door with a knife at my throat. This is what he didn't want, doesn't want, and I could tell her everything––I live with a man who says he's my father but isn't my name is Alice but it really isn't five years ago once upon a time I died and now I am here and take me home to 623 Daisy Lane please.
Ray would know. I wouldn't come home and he'd know and leave and 623 Daisy Lane would disappear, the whole house burned and everyone inside dead while the police checked to make sure I was real and they would never find him and when they told me I was safe––and I will never be safe––he'd find me and I'd be a lying woman then.
And I know what he does to them.
"I live over in South Estates," I say, naming an apartment complex at the far end of the other bus line, the one I never ride on. I see ads for it, though, red brick building in pictures on bus stop benches.
"And you come out here to get away?"
I nod.
"Will you be here tomorrow?"
I nod again, Ray's fury when I tell him, and I will have to tell him, choking my throat so tight I can hardly breathe.
"Good," she says. "See you then."


Chapter 38


I don't know how annabel can stay on the swings so long. Ray, right after we moved here, took me to a playground near Shady Pines. I'd expected it to be like the apartment, saggy and old, the grass beaten down and sparkling with shattered glass.
But it was gorgeous. Everything was new and shiny and sturdy, glinting in the sun. A woman who spotted the two of us standing there, Ray telling me to go play and me looking at him, checking to see if it was a test, sure it was because that's what Ray did when we first moved here, tested me all the time, said the city had just donated it.
"I hope it looks like this for more than a week," she said, and Ray laughed and I cringed, the shiny metal too new for me. The kids around it, on it, not like me. I was still brand new, but even then I understood they were not like me. They were a test, and one I had to pass. My heart wasn't as hollow then, still beat with soft thumps of hope. 
Even so, I didn't swing, and the playground got taken over by taller kids, ones who sat on the swings and smoked and did things under the slides, and if we drove by and saw them Ray never slowed down to look. Was always proud of me for not looking either.
As if I wanted to see. I know what everyone is capable of, the ooze inside. And those kids' embraces just reminded me of what waited for me. What always waited for me.
Ray never looked for playgrounds after that one time. He didn't need them, he said, wasn't like those sweaty-eyed perverts lurking around, hoping to glimpse a flash of child flesh, bend of an elbow, piece of thigh.
"Sickos," he said. "They just want to look. They don't want to take care of someone. Aren't capable of it. Don't know what love really is." Wrinkled his face, shaking his head. "I feel sorry for them. Don't you?"
Hot hand on my head, blessing curse. Love, Ray would say. My special love for my special girl.
Red-faced, pushing, eyes closing, flying open to look at me, oh Alice, oh Alice, my girl.
I look away from Annabel kicking her feet up into the sky and watch the grass under my feet. Once, on a talk show, this death expert said it's everything underground that makes grass so green. That dead things make the living. 
I want to lie down on the bench then, or better yet, on the grass, rest on something living and see if I can hear the dead underneath. But I can't, because then people will look and Ray doesn't like looking, wants me silent, his little ghost girl.
I lean over and touch the grass instead. I have not felt grass in years. Ray doesn't like me getting dirty.
It doesn't feel like much of anything, and I am oddly disappointed, like when the soap operas are taken off so someone important in a tie can talk about things that don't matter because they will never reach me. Ray has me wrapped up tight from the world.
"You lose something?" Jake says, and squats down across from me, touching my fingers in the grass. I slide my hand back, wipe it on my jeans. His hands aren't hot like Ray's but they are longer than mine, bigger. I know what that means.
"You look . . . nice," Jake says, and I look down at myself, in my too-small jeans and strange strained pink shirt, and wonder what I look like to him. "Wanna go to my car?"
I look like what I am. I live so I can be what Ray wants, what he needs, and you can see it if you look hard enough. You can see that you can make me do anything. Most people look away, though. They do not want to see what it is possible to make with hands just like theirs. 
I get up and follow Jake to his car. He offers me some pills and shrugs when I shake my head no, swallows them down dry. "Fucking school," he says. "I hate it."
"Does your sister hate school?"
"She's six," he says. "She still thinks it's fun." His look says I have said something stupid, something everyone should know, and I look down, wait for him to put his hands on his belt. Must think of something to say. Must think of words.
He does it for me, clearing his throat, tapping the fingers of one hand against his leg. "You like school?"
"It's okay." I remember desks and telling secrets and standing in line for lunch. Throwing food away because I was full or didn't want it.
I would give anything to go back and take that food, slap that stupid once upon a time girl and shove what she was too dumb to want down my throat, eat and eat until I grew thick, fleshy everywhere with rolls protecting me from everyone's eyes. From Ray's eyes.
"So, uh, do you want to . . . ?" He rubs his leg, and then tries to take my hand again. I let him this time, hold still while he rubs it across the front of his jeans. He is so tentative, so unsure.
He seems so young, younger than I've ever been, even when I was born into Ray's arms, and it takes no time at all for me to talk without words, without doing anything that Ray will see. Just my hand moving back and forth, not even on his skin. So easy. 
He tries to touch me afterward, hands on my chest, mouth looming toward mine. He does not push my breasts down, flattening them, but cups his hands around them. I don't mind that, but I do not like his mouth on mine, him trying to breathe into me, the darting slick surface of his tongue. Ray kisses my forehead or my knees or the insides of my thighs, but his mother made him kiss her good night every night and so he told me he'd protect me and never kiss me.
I push away after I've counted to ten twice, and he says, "I don't kiss right, do I? My last girlfriend said I sucked."
I don't know what to say to that, to the naked worry in his voice. His weakness makes me nervous.
It makes me want to hurt him, too.
"See, my friend Todd––you've probably seen him, the really tall guy with the amazing girlfriend, the one with legs . . ." He trails off. "Anyway, he had her set me up with May, who is kind of fat but does it with anyone and––well, we went out for a while. Todd says I shouldn't be such a fucking girl about this stuff but, you know, it's not like––" He blows out a breath. "It's not like there's a fucking manual or anything, is there?" 
He laughs. "A fucking manual? Get it? Shit, these pills kick ass. Sure you don't want one?"
I shake my head, and words fall into it. "I have better ones."
"Bet you do," he says. "You're like . . . I don't know. A rock. You know, nothing to see, but then you pick it up and there's this stuff on it. What kind of pills?"
"Where does your sister come in the park?"
"Lucy?" he says. "I don't know. The entrance over by the school, I guess. How come you always ask about her? I'm too boring to talk about?" Ray would say that as a low, throbbing whisper, louder than a roar, but Jake makes it a needy whine, like a fly's buzz.
Bzzzzz. Bzzzz. I listen to the flies during the day, in the summer. They fly around, living on who knows what––air maybe?––and then, come fall, they're gone. I wish I could be a fly. Live on nothing. Have wings.
"You do like me, right?" he says. "I did everything Todd said, offered you my best stuff, talked to you, washed up after gym."
I do not know normal, but I do not think Jake is it. He is watching me, huge-eyed, far away but here at the same time. So eager to be told he's good, he's special, that he . . .
He reminds me of me. Living dead boy, all broken inside.
"What happened?" I say, and he blinks slowly, slip sliding in his seat. 
"What do you mean?"
"What happened to you?"
He sits up and fingers his belt buckle. There is no bulge under it, though. It's an empty gesture. A trying.
When we first moved to Shady Pines I used to turn to Ray at night, thinking if he thought I wanted his sweat and hands and pain, it would be over sooner, that he'd let me go earlier each night, that maybe he would give me grace.
Grace is my favorite church word. A state of being. Something you can pray for. Something God can grant. Something you can obtain. Perfection is out of reach. But grace––grace you can reach for.
"Nothing," he says. "Well, my parents. Disappointed, you know, 'cause I'm not smart or anything, not good at stuff. I'm like my real dad, who up and ran away."
"But your sister's perfect."
"Your face," he says, blinking like he's asleep and trying to wake up. "You––you look funny when you talk about her. Like you want to eat her, or something. Swallow her up whole." He shakes his head, closes his eyes.
Will he go to sleep? If he does, I could––could I leave now?
I wait one breath, two, twenty. Then whisper his name. "Jake?"
"Want to enjoy this," he says, sullen fly buzz back in his voice. "Not think about things. And you . . . you don't like me at all, do you?" 
"No," I say, and watch his eyes fly open, mouth drop into a little round O I could twist my fingers into, knotting his lips before squeezing his jaw. Bending him back, forcing him down. He would do it, I think.
He would break.
I lean over, put my mouth on his. Bite his lip, feel the flesh, soft and tender, caught between my teeth. Hear his startled, slow yelp.
Watch him wipe his mouth when I pull away, no hand raised, no words, no voice. He's just still. Silent.
Just like I sit with Ray. Just like I am when Ray reaches for me.
"Be here tomorrow," I say, and leave. I don't even stop to look at Annabel before I go, just walk to the bus, the taste of his broken mouth in mine.
Now I know why Ray does not care about food, why he eats the same meals over and over, why all the things that cramp my stomach with want mean nothing to him. I am all filled up, head to toe crammed with having Jake sitting there watching me. Those wide drugged eyes, and what was behind them.
Fear.

----------


## Naradhan

Chapter 39


Ray knows when I get home. Of course he knows, senses I have seen what he understands and watches me walk toward him, grinning wide. You did it, Alice, he says, you found out when she's coming back and it's tomorrow, no question in his voice, fact, Ray owns the world, he makes what he wants happen, and I nod yes.
He says, Come here. He says, You're my pretty girl. You're my forever girl. My girl. My Alice.
He pinches the stub of my left breast hard, then grabs the right and hauls me in, face changing, smile shifting into his real one, all gums and teeth. Ready to tear.
He says, Do you see what time it is? He says, Do you know how long I've been here, waiting? 
I look at the cable box. 5:02 it says in red, 5:02, and I am supposed to be home before then, I should always be home when Ray gets there, should always be waiting for him and he says—
He says, Do you think you can do this without me, you think you can have some kind of––pause––spit hot on my face––fun? You think some boy is fun?
Shaking me now, my head and neck go SNAP back and forth.
You think you were having fun?
No Ray no I swear I just—
You just what––? Watching my face, thumb tracing my lips, pressing hard.
He won't be a problem I got him to come tomorrow and he will and Annabel will be there, she's all better, he said so, she'll be there waiting and she's so pretty, you'll like her Ray, you'll love her, I'll hold her down, hold her hands while you show her how to behave.
"And that's all?" Fingers in my hair, tearing, pushing me down onto the floor.
"That's all, he's nothing, you know it, I know you know it."
Teeth snapping by my neck. Whisper, I do. I know everything.
Now everything is familiar. He says, You need me. You love me. Say it. Say it. 
Say it, I have said it, I will say it now. I talk until my voice dries up. Words are just letters, A-L-I-C-E, and I know the ones he wants to hear.
Ray sits me on his lap and gives me sips of water after, crackers and a tiny piece of cheese, a special dinner, the cheese coming from his own food, a sandwich he bought, a large roll with meat oozing out the sides.
Mine, he says, but I'll share it with you. Soft kisses on my tender skin and I look at the ceiling so my flesh won't creep away from him.
He says, Kissing it better, you see? Making you all better. Aren't you better?
I nod. Stare at the ceiling and think that soon Annabel will be here. Soon I will not be alone.


Chapter 40


Once upon a time, there was a little girl. She took long showers every night, swimming in the water rushing over her and washing her hair till it squeaked when she ran her hands down it, parents sighing why do you have to be so clean?
It was like she knew, in a way. Like that water was grace and soon she would not be able to find it. Soon nothing would make her more than what she was.
Nothing would make her whole.


Chapter 41


Ray is ready in the morning. He wakes me up early, before the sun is even up, taking me by the hand––circle around the wrist, his fingers overlap my bones easily––to the shower.
"Today's the day," he says. "I want you to look special for our little girl."
He does not want me shaving the hair on my legs or under my arms, other Alice tried something, I think. Ray once talked about red water and Alice's hurt wrists in his sleep, anger waking him up and sending him crush-crashing into me.
Sometimes I think if I could meet other Alice I would hold her head under water myself.
He hands me a cream to use and I stare at its bright label as I smear it on me; strange, strong odor, flowers and something that makes the inside of my nose burn. He would wax me all over but it costs a lot, and Ray believes in saving. Plus my stinging legs and armpits, when smooth, will still never equal the tenderness of the stripped skin between my legs, so what would there be for him to savor? 
He does not like to see me with the cream on, does not like the smell or the reminder that my pink nightgown used to drag along the floor, leaving a trail behind me. Now its end rests almost at my knees, and the lace trim that once ran around the collar is worn down, rubbed away by washing and Ray's hands tracing over it. Tracing over me.
He packs while I wait for more bits of me to fall off, and when I am done I wash the smell off and pick up the shampoo after he pounds on the door and says, "And wash your hair too!"
When I am done he checks my hair to make sure it is clean enough, and then has me sit and comb it while he shaves. He talks about the money, which he's already gotten out and packed, the maps he's bought, the places we might go. Nevada. New Mexico. Arizona. Somewhere big enough for him to get a job.
Somewhere that will never notice us, our newness when we come in, our wrongness as we walk around. He tells me what he will do to Annabel and how I will hold her hands and maybe even help him, turning around to hold my hand, stroke my fingers. Shaving cream on his face, a little cut on his throat. 
"You'll smell like her," he says, eyes gone far away. "We all will."
I pull the comb through my hair. Ray makes sure I use conditioner so it won't tangle. He says he wouldn't like to cause me any pain.
His mother cut knots out of his hair, scissors leaving tiny silver scars on his scalp. He showed them to me after we came here, after he found me walking down the road toward the highway, thumb out like I wanted a ride.
Two days after we moved into Shady Pines, and I thought, I can't live here. I can't.
He drove me all the way to 623 Daisy Lane when he found me, stopped the truck––brand new, I bought it just for you he said, you were supposed to wait for your surprise and you didn't, now get in. He drove right by the house and told me what he'd do to the people inside.
Then we drove home. He pulled over, Exit 56, I remember the sign, nothing but trees and a closed gas station, and got me out of the truck. Into the woods. Smash crash into the trees, dirt grit bugs twigs in my face, my mouth, my head slamming into the ground over and over again.
His hands in my hair.
His voice. You won't leave me. You won't leave me. You won't leave me. Say it. 
I won't leave you.
Not ever?
Not ever.
Back to Shady Pines, and I thought, I can live here. I thought, and then, after a while, I just started watching TV. It made the days pass faster.
Easier.


Chapter 42


Ray calls in to work, sorry, family emergency, sick brother out in Pennsylvania, not in Philly, he wishes, but out west, near Pittsburgh. He practices before he calls, makes me listen.
"Do I sound okay?"
I nod. He calls and then, when he's done, shows me Annabel's new clothes again, ones we had to buy at the thrift store two towns away. (Birthday gift for my cousin, I was supposed to say if anyone asked. No one did. The man in front of us bought six faded ladies' bras and an old television set, wood-paneled with a huge number pad worn down from someone pushing in channels.)
We bought old clothes, jeans with pink trim on the pockets, elastic waist and boxy shape. Nothing like the jeans I've seen shopping with Ray lately, the kind that curl in at the waist and push out at the hips, no more girls' section for me, salespeople saying, "Oh, they do grow up so fast now, don't they?" and Ray's mouth twitching, then buying me boy's jeans. Narrowing his eyes at home as I hold my breath and tug them into place. 
Smiling as they slip over my hips. Still in kids' clothes, little girl playing at being a boy.
Come over here and let me see. Let me see my little Alice.
Ray went a little crazy with the shirts, tiny tanks and tees, blouses with lace and shiny white buttons shaped like pearls. Skirts too, little ones with flippy bottoms, flounces for him to toss up.
New underpants bought at the big store where we buy toilet paper and the cleaner I use to mop the floor, white only, no lace, no trim, smaller than mine. Smaller than mine, Ray noticed, and no dinner for me that night.
Sneakers with pink shoelaces, we bought those too. Ray was sure he knew her size.
"I'm good at guessing," he said. "I'm good at knowing what will be just right. Who will be." A smile for a little girl, red-haired, freckled, looking at sandals near us.
Girl smiled back. Ray went over to look at shoes with her, oh I have a little girl about your age, no she isn't here she's home sick, hold out your leg so I can see the shoe, yes I think I like that, I do. Come on, Alice. 
Pulling over on the way home, empty construction site, abandoned office building. So eager it is over in seconds.
"I wish all little girls could be like that," Ray said. "Stay like they are forever. Never grow up into what they all become."
Pointing at a woman struggling with the hands of two little girls at the bus stop, angry-faced and exhausted-looking, quick smack one, two, on the back of the girls' heads.
"Who could hurt a child like that?" he says. "Someone should report her. I hope someone does. Children should be loved. They are love."


Chapter 43


After the woods, after I tried to hold out my hand for a way back to 623 Daisy Lane, Ray carried me to the truck. "See this?" he said, and parted his hair with his fingers, showed me long silvery lines on his scalp. "My mother did that. Cut me when my hair got dirty, cut me trying to get the tangles out. If I'd done a better job, she wouldn't have had to do it."
He drew my hand, paper limp and smeared with dirt, to his head. "I don't want to be like her," he said. "I won't be like her. But I will have to punish someone if you can't be good. And you want to be good, don't you?"
Oh yes, I said, yes I will be good, please let's just go home, don't take me back there again, I want to go home with you now. 
He smiled. Ray's smile is wide and sunny, happy.
Rotten, dead inside, underneath.
When I smile, I think it looks like his.

----------


## Naradhan

Chapter 44


As I'm watching the morning Talk Shows, Ray is mapping out roads, maps open all across the kitchen table, and I realize I will not see this apartment again. Goodbye singing refrigerator.
Nothing else is worth thinking about, and I go back to watching people yell at each other. Today men who didn't know they were dating men who were pretending to be women are screaming they were tricked, they aren't like that––that way, they keep saying, I'm not that way.
I wonder what TV will be like in the desert, if the channels will be in the same place or if I will have to learn everything again.
Annabel will cry a lot. She will say she is Lucy. She will want to go outside. She will talk about her parents. Her brother. 
Maybe I will tell her that I know him. That he hated having to pick her up. That he used to have me do something Ray will teach her how to do. That everyone will think he's the reason why she's gone.
I will have her bring me water. I will eat her food. Help her stay little for longer than I did. Take her to the pool and let her swim.
If she tried to sink, to bury herself in the water, would I let her?
No. I would drag her out. Make her breathe. Take her back to Ray. And then, one night, when he is with her, I will run. I will run and I will––
I forgot. I forgot my plan. A strange rusty noise comes out of my mouth, sharp like a knife. Ray looks up, eyes narrowed, and I point at the TV.
"Shouldn't watch that trash," he says. "It's not funny, other people's pain."
I nod. Yes, Ray. Yes.
I laughed? Is that what that sound was?
I feel so light inside. Like I could float away.
I forgot my plan but I have a plan. I will leave Jake to get in trouble and Ray will have Annabel and 623 Daisy Lane is . . .
I will find it. I will buy a map if I need to. Gas and a map and a package or three of those snack cakes with the filling that oozes out of the sides. 
Ray touches my face. "Going to the park," he says. "See you soon."
I nod, and he pinches my jaw.
Yes, I say. Yes. See you soon.
He smears a thumb over my neck, pushing pressure, but then kisses my forehead and leaves. Off to wait for Annabel. Come into the park, come into his waiting arms.
Alone, I stand up, and the room tilts crazily. I see my breakfast yogurt still sitting on the table. Last night's is there too. A note, written in Ray's long, slow scrawl, says he is proud of me. Says I look beautiful. Next to it is exact change for the bus.
Nothing is in the fridge. It's empty, cleaned out, and I think of the tiny piece of cheese, my special dinner, and how far I have to go today. All I have to do.
I have to eat.
I go down to the laundry room, the walls closing in and out and in and out, and go through the pile sitting on top of the third washer. I find matches, a quarter, and bits of fuzz. I lean my head against the dryer. Warm ka-thunk ka-thunk against my head.
The only other pile of clothes is one that belongs to the old man who lives under the stairs across from the laundry room. He only ever eats soup and talks endlessly about how poor he is to Ray, who is always in a bad mood after he runs into him. 
His clothes smell like unwashed old man, like Ray sometimes does in the morning, and my stomach does a little churning flip as the walls close in and then go back out again.
There is fifty dollars in the old man's pants, tucked into the pocket. Wrapped around it is a grocery list. Types of soup and toilet paper.
I clutch the money in my hand. I walk upstairs. I walk outside.
I walk across the street to the fast-food restaurant Ray sometimes brings food home from, burgers and fries that he eats while telling me about his day or after I have told him how much I missed him. (Show me, he always says. Better show me. My knees are always bruised.)
I order a $2 meal, a two-patty burger with cheese and lettuce and a secret sauce. The container of fries is larger than my hand, and my soda is tall, icy cold in a paper cup.
I eat slowly, because I know I have to at first. But not for long, it doesn't take long, not like in those movies I sometimes watch when the soaps are bad, ones where women cut or starve themselves and eventually learn to be strong, but the first steps are so hard, their unbroken skin making them sick, a normal meal making them vomit. 
I am so hollow there is nothing inside to be pushed out. I eat slowly for half the burger, meat cheese bread exploding on my tongue, then faster, faster.
I want more food but I can wait. Ray will not find the money. Ray will not find me. He will have Annabel and I will go to 623 Daisy Lane and make them leave, tell them I'm sorry but they aren't safe, I tried, I did, but I don't want to do it anymore, don't want to be Alice, living dead girl, anymore.
I will eat in the car on the way there; buy things I see people eating when Ray and I stop to buy gas on the way home from the grocery store every Saturday. Hot dogs and oozy snack cakes and tiny pizzas in a cardboard box. Chips with a well of bright yellow cheese sauce.
I dream, eyes open, all the way to the park.
Annabel is gone when I get there, and on the swings, where she should be sitting, is Ray.
And he is talking to Barbara.


Chapter 45


I want to run but I can't, I can't. I tried and it didn't work, it never works, every day I am an open sore, a walking scream, and it doesn't matter.
No one sees me.
I want to run, but I know there is nowhere I can go.


Chapter 46


Barbara sees me and waves. Motions me over. I go, feet moving, always moving to where Ray is. He is watching, smiling easily, and I know I must be careful. I must do what he wants.
Knife at my throat as we waited the day the cop came by. Don't want to don't want to don't want to, he'd whispered. But no one else can have you. I don't want you broken.
"Hey there," Barbara says. "How you doing today?"
I shrug, sullen child, like I am supposed to when people ask questions Ray doesn't want me to answer.
"Good," she says. "That's good. Any more trouble with your brother?"
Shrug again. Don't look at Ray. Don't look to see if he's mad. He will be if you look. My plan, car run food, is still thump bumping around in my head. Will he see it? Did he see it? 
"You look a little . . . healthier too," Barbara says, and looks at Ray. "This is the girl I was telling you about."
"Oh," Ray says. "I hope you kept the card she gave you. Hope you know there are places––people––who will take care of you."
"I lost it," I say, still not looking at him, but he is mad, he is furious, I hear it in the honey of his voice, and Barbara says, "I have another one," and hands it to me.
"Well, Ray, I'll take you up on that walk to my patrol car now," she says. "I can do some paperwork, catch up on everything. Love the all-day school field trips, that's for sure."
"The park is lovely like this," Ray says. "Very quiet," and walks right by me, Barbara at his side.
I lied and he knows it, she wasn't out sick, he will figure it out, sick girls don't go on field trips, she should have been here, but she isn't and he will know, he will find the money, 623 Daisy Lane is four hours away, he has a knife and will use it and it will be all my fault.
I turn, blind staggering for the bus stop because I have to try and stop him say I am sorry say I will be the best girl ever I will do more than hold Annabel down I will show her what to do, teach her everything while you watch, all the things you want. Anything you want. 
Hand on my arm, he has come back for me, he doesn't care who sees, the park is so quiet, he'll take me to the truck, drive away back to where a little girl once lived and I can't stop him, could never stop him, turn and say, "Please, don't. Don't go to them. Just be mad at me."
"What?" Jake says.


Chapter 47


"Nothing," I say. "Nothing. What are you doing here?"
"You said to be here," he says. Cracking voice, tone I know. His eyes are already heavy-lidded, dazed. I wonder how many pills he would need to get through my day.
"Your sister isn't here."
"Yeah, she's at some museum or something. Have to pick her up at school at six, and then she'll want to come here and since she always gets her way I'll have to do it."
"She'll be here? Later?"
"Yeah. Why do you care? Hey, why is that guy watching us? Why is he––he's staring right at you."
I don't have to look to know it's Ray. To guess what Ray is thinking. 
"Go away," I tell Jake, mind racing 1, 2, 3, I can fix this, I have to fix this, "but come back later. Meet me later."
"I don't––why?" he says. "Hey, that guy is really sort of––I mean, the way he looks at you, it's like you and him are . . ." His voice trails off, surprise shock blooming on his face, in his eyes.
"Are you?" he says, his voice rising on those words. ARE YOU?
Oh I see his eyes, I see what he thinks he knows. He sees but doesn't.
He sees: I am one of those girls, hooking up with an old guy, finding a daddy figure to love cuddle them give them gifts make them crazy using boys like Jake, but it doesn't matter now, not now; yes, I say, Yes I am with him but I have to get away from him, you can help just be here tonight, just be here and––
"Save you?" he says, taking one step back, then another. "You're––holy shit. You're serious."
Bring your sister, I was going to say. Bring your sister.
But that is what will save me.
I feel Ray watching me. Judging me. Alice, Alice, Alice, you lied to me you aren't my little girl you have to be punished why do you make me do these things? They hurt me so much more than they hurt you.
"Please," I say to Jake, "please be here, just you and your sister be here, right here, I will be here and––" 
"And I'll stop him," he says, weird scared happy expression twitching across his face. "You want me to stop him."
He can't, there is no way he ever could. How can he not see that? But I don't say that, just watch his eyes. Watch feelings cross like shadows, pity understanding horror lust.
Broken girls will do anything, and in the end, that's what he sees. They are empty inside, and nothing can fill them.
But they will let you try.
"I'll be here," he says, and grins, standing up taller, dreaming. "I'll get you and when he comes and everything goes down, then we'll see . . ." Words trail off, I watch him dream like a once upon a time little girl used to. Big dreams.
Impossible dreams.
He can't stop Ray. Nothing can. Nothing will. But the plan will work now. The plan will still work.
"Yes," I say, and force myself to touch his arm, sliding my hand across his skin like he's Ray, like I must do to show Ray how much I love him, how glad I am that he takes care of me. "Yes, you can fix everything. Tonight."
I think he will want to go home and dream but he is not a once upon a time little girl, he knows what I can do, what I am, and wants it, wants it.
"Can you––come to the car, okay? Tonight, I'll protect you, I swear." 
Lie. I see his boy eyes, and saving me is nothing to him. Glory for himself, maybe making it so his sister can never play here again. Look at what almost happened to you. Look at what the world can do. That's what he'll say to her.
In the end, he will leave me to Ray, to his anger, but he does not understand that Ray knows about him. Needs him.
"I'll protect you," he says again in the car, and I see him wondering what it's like. What I do with Ray. What he does with me. "How'd you hook up with the old guy, anyway? You don't think you love him or some shit like that, do you? But me, maybe you could. Right?"
"Yes," I say, and try not to think of Ray and how furious he is, how furious he will be, how he will be waiting, waiting.
"Yes, me?" he asks, swallowing down another two pills as he fumbles with my clothes, with his, with a condom.
"You," I say, just a word, just a nothing, like this, like him.
You, Ray. You, Jake. You You You. Alice/I will always pick you.
Alice/I will always be whatever you want. It's what she/I was made for.
It's all I know how to do.


Chapter 48


Leave Jake daisy-eyed, dark part of his eyes huge like flowers that grow on the side of the road, little yellowing always dying petals with huge black centers.
Ray is waiting over to the side, walks away when I head toward him but manages to be my shadow to the bus stop, shadow so big shadow, mouth grim. Watches when I get on the bus.
Wait for everyone to get on, wait for the transfer bus to arrive, for everyone that wants to get on to do so, struggling with bags and flesh and exact change only.
See Ray's truck behind us when we pull onto the road.
On the bus I sit numb, one stop two stop three stop four, people getting on and off. Some with bags, groceries, work, huge purses that hold tiny phones. Two girls, giggling with pink glossy mouths, get on and sit in front of me. 
Shit He Totally Likes You
You Think?
Yes WhatWillYouDo?
Don't Know? Call Him? DoICallHim?
YeahDoItNow OhMyGodCan'tWaitTillNextWeekWhenIGetMY CAR
I wish I had a car
CallHim!
Someone coughs; the bus way to say shut up, and they SIGH, turn to each other and whisper.
Don't see Ray's truck anymore but I know it's there. The girls are babies, little girls like the once upon a time one used to be, but they are wiser too. The world did not, will not, eat them whole. They talk all the way to their stop, Call Him, Okay But What Do I Say, Just Call Him. No coughing can stop them.
Everyone breathes happy when they get off. I watch them walking away, strange beautiful girls. No wonder Jake wants my skin. Girls like them would look right through him.
My stop. Stand up, walk. Through the windows, large plastic pieces, smeared, I see nothing but Ray, standing by where I will touch the ground. 
Waiting.


Chapter 49


This is my favorite story. I used to tell it all the time, whisper it in my brain over everything. Ray always shoved through it though, hot hands pushing me, pulling me, stretching me out. He never heard my story but he taught me it wasn't true. It was just pretend but pretending is hard.
Easy was turning on the TV and watching its endless stories. Letting it tell me tales that ended with songs for toilet cleaners or cars. Watching Ray's face until everything was a blur, past fearangerhate into nothingness.
This is the story:
Once upon a time, there was a girl. She lived at 623 Daisy Lane. Her parents were named Helen and Glenn and she had a room with blue walls. She had a computer and a desk and nail polish that she could wear to school. 
She would put on eye shadow in the school bathroom with her friends. Blue to match her eyes.
She was almost ten, and right before her birthday she got sick and had to stay home and missed the big trip to see the aquarium but her friends said it sucked and there weren't any dolphins and her parents said she never ever had to go there.
She had her party and ate cake and ice cream and then––
And then––
And then that's where the story ended. Even then, in the beginning, when I tried to pretend, I couldn't. Nothing waited for that girl after she missed her trip. Nothing I could see past her room and her parents and they didn't fade, never faded, but froze, never moving. What had been became what was and a story only works when you know the ending.
When the people in it don't seem like pretend. When you can think about that girl and how she was once upon a time, and see her.
When you don't already know the story is a lie.

----------


## Naradhan

Chapter 50


Ray takes my arm as I step off the bus, hand around the upper part of it, smiling at the other person getting off, tired-looking woman with straining plastic shopping bag, can poking through a ripped corner. Green label. Vegetable.
Vegetables always have green labels. In the supermarket I stare at all the food, peanut butter goes with jelly, bread is with the coffee, vegetables across from pasta in its red or white boxes.
"Let's get you home," Ray says. "I've been worried about you, wondering where you were. You should have told me you were going out. Here, take my hand. You look tired."
No one is listening, bus gone, chemical burning smell of it drifting over us, woman clutching her bag and heading down the sidewalk. 
To the apartment, Ray's hand clamped claw over mine. Four small separate buildings, sixteen units in each one. Once I spent part of the morning figuring how many there were, remembering school and how I hated to sit in my seat and do my work and do my homework, learn, learn, learn.
I remember so little. Stripped down to bare flesh breathing to stay alive. Say I love you. Say I want to be with you. Say thank you for taking care of me.
Be good and everyone at 623 Daisy Lane will be safe.
We live in complex two, over to the right, down into the parking lot, dip that collects water when it rains, then up past the ground down grass where girls sometimes stand talking to boys, Ray catching glimpses of them out the window and shaking his head. That's what women do. How it all starts. Scratching his back through his T-shirt like the scars there still burn.
He talks all the way there, so worried about where you were, so worried about how tired you look, what about your schoolwork, hope you did it, don't want you falling behind, you have to learn things.
You hear that? You have to learn.
Ray's voice is so steady my skin starts to shrivel. Ray has to work on talking like this not LIKE THIS because he gets upset easily the world is not a good place it's full of bad things and people and it bothers him but he works on it, works on it. At work he says people call him Silent Ray because he's so quiet and he likes that it's better than Fat J or Pepperoni D or Assy the Clown, which is what everyone but Ray calls Harold, their boss. Ray says names are important. You don't give them away. 
Inside he pushes me away like my skin hurts him and I spin across the carpet, caught before I can fall because his fist catches me, slams into my chest. Into the bruise that hasn't healed, right by where the knot that is my heart beats.
I gasp, pain so familiar. Welcome, come in. It will be okay. Ray angry like this is familiar. I drop to my knees and wait for the hands in my hair. Yank me forward or push me back. I will say what you want me to.
Ray does not touch me. Circles around me, frowning, then walks into the kitchen.
What to do? What do I do?
Follow, crawling, pain in my chest, red hot breath burns.
On the kitchen table Ray is opening a box, taking things out: Knife. Matches. Rope. Map. Paper with 623 written on it and boxes for all the rooms. Labeled. Kitchen. Dining Room. Living Room. Study. Helen and Glenn's room. Baby's room.
ALICE's room with a big X through it. 
"I'd gotten everything packed," Ray says. "We were supposed to be on the road by now. Going to the desert. But you––" He shakes his head. "You. Look what you made me go and get."
Won't even look at me. Just touches the paper, 623 Daisy Lane, tracing over the rooms. The names.
"Sorry," he says to it, to them. "I tried, but Alice wasn't good at all. She'll tell you she was when you see her but you'll know she's a liar."
He picks up the knife and I am pinned in place, watch as he turns it over and over, then hits the air with it. Push, push, push.
"I thought about this," he says. "I thought about it a lot, while I waited, but you would just make the knife dirty and it's a good knife and I want it to stay clean. And you did promise that you'd be good for me. For them. For all of us. Didn't you?"
I nod because I did, I promised in blood and tears and words and curled up and down and around in all the ways he liked. I nod because he has the map and he can't use it, he can't go there, they don't deserve this. Don't deserve him.
"But," he says, still talking, still not looking at me, still slashing the air so hard sweat blooms on his forehead, his eyes going like Jake's, all daisy-eyed and far away. "I'll bring it anyway. Best to be prepared."
Grins at me then, looking at me now, and I think of how they found first Alice, dead in the river. 
Her parents died after her funeral, robbery gone bad, nothing taken but they were both stabbed over and over before the house was burned down. Burglar got away with nothing but the article he made me read said TRAGIC END TO SAD STORY. 
Burglar never got caught.
For five years I have been good so they can live, for five years I have worked so hard to keep him from driving to 623 Daisy Lane and going inside.
Take me home, please, I once said to him, and he said, You don't want me to do that.
You don't ever want me to do that.


Chapter 51


"Ray," I say, "Ray," and I say: Ray please don't, I swear I thought she'd be there, I didn't lie about her being there, Jake said she would be and he just forgot, I wouldn't lie to you, I wouldn't do that, I was there too, why would I be there if I lied, I should have told you about the cop, but I didn't want you to worry––
Hand in my hair then knife at my throat.
"You didn't want me to worry? You know, she asked me if I knew you? How would she even guess something like that?"
My whole world is his glittering eyes. His voice, quiet. "How stupid do you think I am?"
Knife, sharp pressure against my skin. 
No Ray, I say, no please, no, I never told her anything, she gave me a sandwich, you know how cops are, they ask questions and she thinks I have no home and maybe thought I ran away and you were taking care of me––
PAIN red hot on my throat.
Because you do take care of me, Ray, you do, and she could probably tell you were careful and would take care of someone and wanted you to know that you could tell she liked you everyone likes you and when I went to Jake I made sure he––
He sticks the knife in my shoulder and I scream.
Silence and then I am swaying, no words for what it's like. I thought living dead girls couldn't feel pain, thought I was emptied out but I'm not, I'm not.
Ray please, Ray, I love you, he's bringing her to the park tonight, Annabel will be there tonight, I told him (don't say his name, don't say it, that's what made my shoulder scream, blood beating in it like a heart, thump-pain-thump-pain) I would see him, he hates her and wants her to go away, I can tell he will be there she will be there we can get her––
Knock on the door, and "Shut up," Ray hisses, grabbing my jaw and squeezing it, all the words I was going to say, my plan my stupid plan I forgot and then remembered and the food I ate and the money still in my pocket, all the words in my mouth he squeezes closed.
Room swirling, everything feels so far away. 
"Yes," I hear Ray say and I am leaning against the wall, propped on my left side like a broom. I can see the knife handle. Blood red everywhere, down my shirt, on the floor. "Yes, that was my daughter. She was making a salad and cut herself, no, I already called an ambulance but you know how traffic is so I'm driving her there now. Thank you."
PAIN.
Knife on the floor, I see it, it's not in me, but Ray's fingers are there, are digging into me, dragging me up.
"Shut up and put this on," he says, handing me his old shirt, the one he wears when he fixes his truck, smells like him and car, and then box under his arm we go down the stairs and into the truck and then out onto the road, gone.
The highway is exactly 2.3 miles from the apartment. Ray told me this when we moved in and said to remember it. 2.3 miles was all he had to drive to get on the road that leads to 623 Daisy Lane.
"What time is the boy bringing Annabel?" he says.
"When she gets back," I gasp, watching as the highway sign comes closer, closer. "Six. He said six."
Ray turns, and we leave the highway sign behind.


Chapter 52


He ties my arm up with one of his old shirts, ripping it open along the side. "You gotta be strong to do something like this. Did you know that? I'm very strong."
I know you are, Ray. You were stronger than me when I followed you into a parking lot. You are stronger than me now.
"Annabel will be safe with you," I say. "So much safer than she is now."
"Does it hurt?" he says, touching my shoulder, and when I nod because it does and because I know his questions, he sighs and says, "Good. I'm sorry, but you . . . You've really disappointed me, Alice. Now, you make it up to me tonight, and we'll just go straight to the desert. Deal?" 
He is lying. Ray lies to everyone––at work, at church, when you look at him on the street and see just another guy. But he does not lie to me. I have seen inside him because I come from him. He created me, and now he is talking to me like he talks to them. To everyone else.
"Please," I say, because I know he is lying, there is no deal, there is only what he wants, has always ever been only what he wants with no bargaining, no questions, and he smiles at me, his real smile, all pain and teeth and knowing. We drive to a shopping mall that was built but died, empty stores everywhere with only one sad supermarket at the far end.
"Start making it up to me now," he says, and pushes my face into his lap. Digs his fingers into my shoulder hard.
I hate him. Thought comes like pain and throbs there, screaming. I hate him, hate him, hate him.
I'd forgotten how much feelings hurt.


Chapter 53


"Who are you?" was the first thing Ray said to me after the aquarium, was the first time I heard his real voice.
"Who are you?" he said, and hit me when I answered, slap across my face, my parents had never hit me before, made me sit in a corner when I was bad and yelled, my mother's face sometimes turning bright red and scaring me.
But not like this.
"Who are you?" he said again. "What's your name? Where do you live?" and he didn't know who I was, how could he not know who I was when I was in his car and he––I had words for what he'd done then, words from the news and from talks at school, but how could he not know me? They never said I would be nothing to him, just some stupid girl who said yes, show me where to go. 
"Stop crying," he said as I told him, and I did. I sniffed all the tears back up into my head, hiccupped held them in my throat and told him who I was and where I lived.
He nodded. "Good," he said. "Very good."
"Will you take me home?" I said, and he looked at me like I'd asked the silliest question in the world.
"Of course," he said. "Where else would we go?"
"But––" I didn't want him in my house, did not want him near my things, didn't want him with my parents.
"Oh, you mean the other place," he said. "623 Daisy Lane. I could take you there, but then you'd say I hurt you––"
"No, no, I wouldn't, I––"
"I'm talking," he said, and hit me again. It hurt more the second time. "Good girls are quiet when grown-ups talk. Can you be quiet?"
I nodded.
"Better," he said. "Now, I can't take you to 623 Daisy Lane unless you want everyone there to die. Because that's what will happen if you go there. Do you want that? What––" He leaned over and pinched my jaw shut, back then his hand could cover it like it was nothing. "What kind of girl are you?"
Disgust was thick in his voice and when I didn't say anything he said, "I see," and shook his head, and then said, "I guess we'll go, then," and I said, "No, no, I'll go with you." 
"You'll come home?"
"I'll come home," I said. And that's when I knew I never would, that home was now just a word, that it meant nothing.
I felt what loss was then, and it was like dying.
It was dying, and when Alice was born, that little once upon a time girl, that far away long ago me, disappeared.
She became a story, one I have mostly forgotten. One I can't end because she died a long time ago.


Chapter 54


Ray is almost never happy. You would think he would be, he says I make him happy, but I don't. I'm always doing something wrong.
But now he is happy and buys chicken from a fast-food place, leaving me in the truck, whistling under his breath as he comes back jingling his keys and carrying two bags smelling of meat and salt and bread, all warm, soft, good smells.
"After five already," he says, looking at his watch and frowning, wipes spots off it, dried brown-red spots, my blood. Uses the hand cleaner he always carries––germs are bad, his mother taught him, and he is full of them, the world is full of them, and he used to never want me to get sick––and then eats his chicken. 
"Here," he says, and puts a biscuit on my knee. I can't pick it up with my right hand and he is holding my left and when I look at him he giggles, high-pitched.
I am scared. I thought I knew fear, lived inside it, breathed it in every day, but this is terror, his laugh and knowing he is going to have me help him take his Annabel and then kill me. Then kill everyone who lived with the girl I used to be.
And he knows I know that. I did not see it before but I see it now. He sees I see my own death and he is keeping me with him because he likes it. He wants to see me waiting for it.
I lean over and eat the biscuit, one bite before it falls off my knee and onto the floor. Ray says, "You're like that cop, that fat cow cop, who ate candy when we were walking back to her car. Women shouldn't eat candy, it makes them fat and all those bulges are horrible. My mother used to wave hers around, I bet that cop does that and I said I'd call her and got her number and when she asked about you I said you needed someone to take care of you and I hoped whoever loved you would do that."
He laughs again and takes a bite of chicken, ripping flesh between his teeth, all the way down to the bone.


Chapter 55


5:40.
We are close to the park. Ray has finished his chicken and cleaned his hands and pressed my face down into his lap again, then changed his mind and moved me around, folding me into what he wanted, my head pushing into the door as he pushes into me, grunt (him) thunk (me).
"You. Remember. Who. You. Belong. To," he says. "You. Remember. Whose. Girl. You. Are."
I nod and he pushes my hair out from where it has gotten trapped under me, caught by him and how he's moved me.
"There," he says. "That must feel better."
It does, of course it does, not feeling bits of my hair strain, snap. My head goes thunk again, once, twice, and then he sighs. Flexes his fingers on my shoulder, red pain silent scream inside me. 
Tears on my face, I cannot help it, and he licks them off one by one, sucking every last thing he can from me.




Chapter 56


Ray and I live in the town of cedar Hills. There's a sign and everything. I see it on the TV channel that runs town meetings and school lunch menus. I sometimes watch to see what little girls get to eat.
If you saw Cedar Hills, you would like it. It is a nice town, with good schools and low crime and tourists who come to look at the vacation home of a man who helped write some sort of treaty and a company that makes expensive tiny phones that you see people talking on in television shows. So many new houses are going up that it's like there are ghost towns all around, pockets where the skeletons of homes sit, waiting to be finished, waiting for their families to come and move in. 
"Now we're ready," he says, and hauls me up, buckles my seat belt around me. Ray insists on seat belts in the truck. He says you can't be too careful with all the other drivers out there. He says it's better to be safe than sorry.
It is strange how slow time has gotten, each minute creeping by. I thought that everything ending would be quick––and I have thought about it every day for five years, thought about it ever since he pulled me close, like a parent putting an arm around a child, and then whispered what would happen if I said anything, if I tried to run, if I said a word.
He said I would be sorry, that I would die, that everyone would die, and Ray always keeps his word.
"Can you––?" I say, my head swimming as my shoulder throbs softer, duller red now, everything getting heavy, my shirt pressing down on me. Empty ghost houses all around us.
"Can I what?"
"Just do it now," I say. "Just kill me. Put me in a house, get the knife, the matches, and––"
He leans over and kisses my cheek. "You do what you're told," he says, and then backhands me so hard I feel something snap crack, feel some of my teeth wiggle up and around, loose.
"You keep your promises to me," he says. "You do what I tell you to. You remember whose girl you are." 
"Yours," I say, "yours," and swallow the blood in my mouth. It is warm, salty.
"Mine," he says, and whistles as we drive away.


Chapter 57


5:50.
Ray tells me what I will do. I will go into the park. I will find Jake. I will give him whatever he wants and a special purple pill that Ray hands me, tells me to make sure Jake takes. I will wait until he has drifted far away, eyes wide shut.
Then I will walk by Annabel. I will stop if there are other children with her. ("And there will be," Ray says. "On a night like this, who wouldn't want to be out playing?") I will pretend to tie my shoe so Ray will know he has to come a few minutes later and tell everyone the park is closing early, sorry, town rules, things have to be painted like that statue at the far end so go on, go find your parents. Go on, go home.
Annabel will head for Jake and find me. 
And then Ray will come for us. "Right there, at the boy's car," he says, and grins, laughs, "I know what you were thinking," in a singsong voice, teasing like the kids I saw pushing smaller ones around, grinding them down into the ground.
"You leave when I say," he says. "You leave with me. You don't get to be alone with the boy like that. With his car."
Laughs again. "It'll be good for Annabel, I think. See what happens to her brother. Start her off right to see what happens when you don't listen. I wish I'd done it with you. But between that and our trip to Daisy Lane––no, I didn't forget––she'll learn what she has to do. She'll learn to be good."
"I'll run," I say, slow, sluggish, the words like weights in my mouth and Ray looks at me like he has never seen me before, like I am someone––something––new.
Then he laughs and pats my face, not a slap, but a pat, fond soft rubbing, his hot hand on my face.
"No," he says. "You won't."
And he is right. I won't. Not because I don't want to, but because I can't. Because my shirt is so heavy now, hard weight on my skin, and I feel strange, hot and floaty and weirdly sleepy, darkness pressing in against me like Ray at night turning to loom over me.
Unstoppable.
That's what night is. What Ray is. And I am nothing against any of that. Against him. I never have been. 
Little Alice, all hollowed out, so easy to smash into a million pieces.

----------


## Naradhan

Chapter 58


I have been smashed and put back together so many times nothing works right.
Nothing is where it should be, heavy thumping in my shoulder where my heart now beats.
Feel it? Pushpushthrob, one beat. Pushpushthrob, two beats.
Now, Ray says. Now.


Chapter 59


"Now," he says again and leans across me, unbuckling my seat belt, opening the door. 6:02.
Pushing me out.
I do not fall. I fell so hard so long ago there is nothing left for me to land on. I just keep falling and falling and falling.
My shoulder-heart throbs and I walk, still falling.
Into the park, over to where the cars are, not by the lights or the shiny slides and swings.
To Jake's car, empty. I look in the window, try the door. It opens, smell of boy and sadness and handfuls of pills. I lean inside, head spinning, beyond dizzy, world tilting swirling melting running into dark, and then pull back. My shirt drips onto his seat, plop plop plop, blood like tears because both do nothing except make Ray happy or sad you never know with him what kind of mood he's in and I used to think I could figure them out, be what he wanted, but it was never right I was never right. 
And in the end blood and tears are alike because they stop too. You can't have either go on forever. You will go on––I did, I am, get up, day goes by, Ray comes home, nighttime, bed, sleep to wake up and do it all over again over and over and over like we pray in church, world without end.
Amen.


Chapter 60


I head back to the park. Jake is probably there, waiting in the bushes or behind a tree, thinking he will do something, but instead will just be there, daisy-eyed watcher that Ray will smash if he finds.
It is hard to see in the dark, the lights faint far away tunnel shadows, and I round a corner, the left-turning one that marks the curve where the park starts, grass green in the day but now inky dark, reflecting the night.
Annabel is there. She puts her hands on her hips, like a grown-up, head tilted to one side, and I was never this young, not ever.
I wait for her to playact, ask where's my brother at and sigh like the children at the apartment do, where's my sister at, where's my brother at, where's glenda/maria/shanda/ levonda/najari/tedanna at? Ray sometimes watches them, sneaking peeks out the window, me kneeling between his legs as he whispers what he would like to do to them, what he could teach them, how good he could make them be. 
Instead she says, "You're bleeding."





Chapter 61


Standing there, black pants, white shirt, orange sneakers (left shoelace untied), she wrinkles her mouth like a grown-up, like the woman she will never get to be, Ray won't let her grow up, not into this world, never grow up he would whisper to me at night, never grow up. Stay just as you are, Alice.
Swear you'll never change. Swear it. Good.
She stands there, staring, and I can see her five years from now, hollowed out, hollow-eyed, shrunken little thing, not a girl but nothing more, not quite right at all but you won't look, will you? No, you will turn away, you will always turn away. Everyone says they want to help but no one really does. He was always so nice, they say on TV about the killer next door. He was so quiet. We never thought there was anything strange about him at all. 
The girl? We thought she was his daughter. He said she was sick, that he was trying to get her help. He seemed to be so––well, normal. And she never said a word. Why didn't she say a word? That's all she would have needed to do.


Chapter 62


"Run," I say, and she blinks at me. Doesn't move.
Just one word, they say. But no one would listen. I could have screamed a million times in a million voices and no one would have ever heard me. I did, every time I left the apartment, with every step I took out in the world.
All those cries, and no one ever heard them.
Finally, I spoke, I speak, and no one listens. Not even her.
Ray's hand on her arm, he is here now, he heard what I said, her eyes widen but it is too late.
I watch her see what her world will soon be.


Chapter 63


She screams.
I didn't. I didn't even think of it, too stupid, too scared, too slow, I was at the aquarium, adults were everywhere my teachers were there all my friends were there my birthday was coming soon I had new lip gloss and the hat I had on was too big, even with my hair shoved up under it and then––
And then, later, I screamed and no one came. I screamed and no one heard but Ray and he said oh no, no, no, don't do that, like he would stop hurting me, but then he did and smiled gums bared, teeth yellow-white sharp, chewing me apart down to the bone.
She screams and Ray shakes her, yanking her forward and back, and her voice cuts off in shock, no one has ever done this to her, you can tell no one has ever hurt her, no one has ever really shown her what hurt is. 
"Let her go." Jake, from the bushes, just like I thought, daisy-eyed, voice slurred.
Gun in his hand.


Chapter 64


Ray laughs, a real laugh, the high-pitched giggle that makes me curl into myself, cringing, and Jake blinks, slow, bewildered, this is his dream, this is the one where he's the hero, and starts to frown. Bad guy isn't supposed to be laughing. Bad guy is supposed to be scared.
See all that, see his thoughts, and Ray knocks the gun out of his hand and then turns his arm slightly, fist into Jake's jaw, nose, smash into his face.
Jake falls to the ground. Eyes open. "Lucy?" he says, "Lucy?" and Annabel starts to cry, tries to twist away. Ray steps on Jake's hand, grinding down the bones, and Jake howls, Annabel wide-eyed looking everywhere and nowhere.
Looks right at me and I feel my heart beat, heavy thud in my chest, slow, so slow, and she sees me, really sees me, living dead girl who she will soon be. 
"Come on," Ray says, something in his voice, I've never heard before, strange uncertain note, and I open my mouth scream: run! For her, for me.
RUN.
She does, slipping little girl fast into the bushes. Ray swears, grabs my shoulder, no messing around now, yanks me around, spins me in front of him like we are dancing, claw into meat, teeth into flesh, and the world roars, shaking the way the sky rattles when thunder comes. My stomach twists like it's opening from the inside, burns like lightning must, my body snapping harder than even Ray can move me.
"You stupid bitch," Ray says, voice emptied out, my death in his eyes, and the world roars again, his fingers sinking deep inside me as his head cracks back, red blossom where his right eye was, staggering forward, crashing down, taking me as he falls, skin blood bone on me, running all over me, running into me.
"Alice," he says, and then again. "Alice?"
Then he is silent, a dark heavy weight on top of me. Pressing me down into the ground. Where all things must go. Where we one day will all be. Death to make the living.
"I did it," Jake wheezes and his face, strange hazy far away, peers at me. "I did it. Two shots but I did it. Where the fuck's my phone? Call the police, call Mom and Dad, call Todd and––Lucy? Lucy? Where are you?" 
I want to push Ray off me but I can't move and he is dead, he is gone, and the pain in my stomach is hotter than the one in my shoulder, deeper, and when Jake says my name, phone at his ear, smeared like something melting, he touches my side and lifts up fingers dark like night.
"Oh no," he says, and then "oh no no no" and other words into his phone, hurry I meant to stop him but she moved or something she was there she was with him.
Yes, I was with him. Ten years old and in his car, say yes you will come with me.
Say it.
Good.
I don't have to close my eyes to sleep now it is coming for me I am so tired everything strange, slowed down, quiet, and Lucy––her name is Lucy she will never be called Annabel will never want to forget Lucy is her name. Will be able to keep it.
Lucy kneeling by me, wiggling her hand into mine, little fingers shaking and warm.
"Kyla," I whisper, dark swimming up all around me, filling me up. My name is Kyla Davis I live at 623 Daisy Lane, will you please take me home now? Please? 
Yes, Ray said but he didn't he never did he kept me with him keeps me with him still but now––
I don't remember sleeping without him by my side, heavy weight pushing me down, but now I don't feel him at all, Lucy's hand like a ghost, little voice saying what? What? What did you say?


Chapter 65


I am free.

*-----------: The End :----------*

----------


## Naradhan

*I know the story is a little too graphic ... But it is a nice story, if I say so myself ....
It is worth reading guys ....
*

----------


## veecee

:Rolleyes:   :Rolleyes:   :Rolleyes:

----------


## maryland

*Narayana ... Narayana ...* 
*ee story vaayichedukkanamenkil deivasahaayam thanne venam...*
*65 chapters....!*

----------


## Naradhan

> *Narayana ... Narayana ...* 
> *ee story vaayichedukkanamenkil deivasahaayam thanne venam...*
> *65 chapters....!*



*Cheriya .. Cheriya Chapters aanu ... 1 hr kondu vaayikkavunathe ullu ..* :Shameonu:

----------


## Perumthachan

> yann martelinte puthiya book beatrice and virgil vaayichu pakuthi aayi ..pettennu stuck aayi vaayikkan pattunnilla oru vari polum..........
> 
> pulleede life of pi vaayichittundo aarenkilum ..outstanding book...pls dont miss !!


I had 'Life of Pi' as study material. Really nice book.

I think Ang Lee is making a movie based on the story.

----------


## maryland

> *Cheriya .. Cheriya Chapters aanu ... 1 hr kondu vaayikkavunathe ullu ..*


 I shall try.... :Scooter:  :Vandivittu:

----------


## Naradhan

> I had 'Life of Pi' as study material. Really nice book.
> 
> I think Ang Lee is making a movie based on the story.


Life of Pi is an adventure novel by Yann Martel published in 2001. The protagonist Piscine Molitor "Pi" Patel, an Indian boy from Pondicherry, explores issues of spirituality and practicality from an early age. He survives 227 days after a shipwreck, while stranded on a boat in the Pacific Ocean with a Bengal tiger.
Ang Lee will be directing the adaptation. It is due to be shooting in January 2011 and will be released on 14 December 2012 (USA) in 3D.

----------


## cinemabrantan

Ithu Nardhan ezhuthiya story aana?

----------


## Naradhan

> Ithu Nardhan ezhuthiya story aana?


*
Alla ... Etho Onakka pot valichu ezhuthiyathaanu ...

synopsis Vaayichaal arinjukoode ...*

----------


## firecrown

The story Naradhan posted is this novel :

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Living-Dead-Girl-Elizabeth-Scott/dp/1416960597]Amazon.com: Living Dead Girl (9781416960591): Elizabeth Scott: Books[/ame]

----------


## Naradhan

> The story Naradhan posted is this novel :
> 
> Amazon.com: Living Dead Girl (9781416960591): Elizabeth Scott: Books


*Jyaan athinte review ivide ittittundu:*  :Phhhh: 

http://www.forumkeralam.com/literatu...ml#post3015058

----------


## firecrown

Unni R ezhuthiya short story 'Leela' aarude kayyil enkilum undenkil dayavayi upload cheyyuka..  :Thnku: 

the story is soon to be made a movie by Ranjith starring Mohanlal...

----------


## bhat

> Unni R ezhuthiya short story 'Leela' aarude kayyil enkilum undenkil dayavayi upload cheyyuka.. 
> 
> the story is soon to be made a movie by Ranjith starring Mohanlal...


 :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:

----------


## firecrown

> Unni R ezhuthiya short story 'Leela' aarude kayyil enkilum undenkil dayavayi upload cheyyuka.. 
> 
> the story is soon to be made a movie by Ranjith starring Mohanlal...


'Kottayam 17' enna short story collectionil aanu ee katha ullathu....

you can buy or read a preview of 'Kottayam 17' here : https://www.thewinkstore.com/files/e...1288585305.php

----------


## firecrown

short story collections of Unni R

----------


## Naradhan

Thanuthu maravicha ee thredilekku ente samarppanam ....

----------


## Naradhan

*Bhargavi Nilayam - A Retouch*


*Scene 1*

"Ithrayum kaalam enikku vendi kaathirunna ente bloge ninakku nanni!" ennu paranju kondu Harry blogilekku kaaleduthu vachu.
Blog aake alagolamaay kidakkukayaayirunnu ... Andhakaara nibidamaaya blogil peruchaazhiyum ettukaaliyum koothaadunnu ....
Raathri ... 
Backgroundil Saagarinte attahasavum kolaviliyum ....
Njetti virachu kondu Harry ezhunettu ....
Pettannu vathilkkal oru paricha muttu ....
"Aaraanathu ...?" Harry virachu kondu chodichu.
"Jyanaanu Asu."
Harry vaathil thurannu .... Athaa nilkkunnu Asu ....
"Ningalentha ivide?" Harry chodichu.
"Touchings kittumo ennariyaan vannatha." Asu utharameki.
"Enna thaanum ente koode koodikko. Enikkoru companikku."

----------


## Naradhan

*Scene 2*

Andhakaaram blogineyaake choozhnnu nilkkunnu.
Pettannoru nilaviliyode Asu pidajezhunelkkunnu.
"Entha? Enthu patti?" Harry chodichu.
"Jyaan ... Jyaan kandu!" Asu kithapadakkaan paadu pettu.
"Aaru Namithayeyo?" Harry udvegathodu koodi chodichu.
"Alla ... Saagarine!"
"Manassinte thonnalaanathu .... Sarasammaye vichaarichu kidakkaan nokku." Harry niraashayodu koodi paranju.

----------


## Naradhan

*Scene 3*

"Entha vendathu saare?" chaayakkadakkaran chodichappol Harry chinthakalil ninnu njetti unarnnu ...
"Oru banum randu poricha infractionum." 
"Vere enthenkilum veno sir?"
"Koode kurachu offtopicum aavaam."
chaayakkadakkaran Harryude munpil vibhavangal nirathi.
"Athey," Harry paranju, "ini muthal bhakshanam ente veettilekku koduthayakkumo?"
"Athinetha sare? Sarinte blog evideyaanennu paranjaal mathi."
"Vadakkottu thirinjaal naalamathe veedaanu."
"Ennu vachaal...?"
"Forum Keralam ennaanu peru."
"Narayana, narayana!!!" chaayakkadakkaran thante vyaajane nokki. Vyaajan nisheda bhavathil thalayilakki kaanichu.
"Ayyo ..." chaayakkadakkaran kshamapanathodu koodi paranju, "Angottu offtopicu kondu varaan ivide postukal illallo..."
"Saaramilla ... Jaanivide vannu kazhicholaam." Harry utharameki. Ayaalude manassil samshayathinte vithukal naambeduthu kazhinjirunnu.
"Ithu vare ivide undaayirunna Nasrani evideppoyi?" chaayakkadakkaran pettannu chodichu.
Appolaanu Harry athu sradhikkunathu .... Enthum Parayaam thread ozhinju kidakkunnu.

----------


## Naradhan

Baaki naale ... Entheene thread ennu ningal chodichekkaam ....
CID kera malayaanu Literature thraed .....

----------


## Naradhan

*Scene 4*

Vaathilil thattu keetu avar njetti.
"Aaraanathu?" Sameerum Nasraaniyum chodichu.
"Ithu njaanaanu Harry."
"Ennaal akathekku poru."
Harry vaathil thurannu akathekku vannu. Pettannaanu muriyude moolakku veruthe irunnirunna Casanovayude Fan ayaalkku nere kai choondiyathu.
Harry chodya bhavathil Sameerineyum Nasraaniyeyum nokki.
"Sradhikkanda. Avan angineya .... Modsine pedippikkaan vendi iruthiyatha." Achayan paranju.
"Nee eppo vannu?" Sameer chodichu.
"Innale vaikunneram."
"Ninakku Blogu kittiyo?" Sameer Harriye nokki.
"Ningal anweshikkumbol illa. Njan anweshikkumbol undu."
"Evideya kittiyathu?" Achayan chodichu.
"Vadakkottu thirinjaal naalamathe veedaanu. Forum Keralam ennaanu peru."
Sameerum Nasraaniyum pediyode parasparam nokki.
"Avide thaamasikkan kollilla. Avide Sagarundu."
"Athokke ningalude thonnalaanu." Harry nisaara bhavathil paranju.
"Nee ini angottu pokanda. Ivide kidanno." Sameer paranju.
"Njaan ini muthal avideyaanu thamasam. Enikkavide oru companyum undu. Oru Asu."

----------


## Naradhan

Innu ini vayya ... Naale baakki ...

----------


## bhat

kollalo bhai,bakki poratte

----------


## veecee

kollallo naradhan, iniyum poratte :cheers:

----------


## Sameer

Kollam Naradha.... superb.. njan ee "bhargavacharitham script' aduthu vayichatha... so, enikku enjoy cheyyan pattunnundu :)

----------


## Santi

> Kollam Naradha.... superb.. njan ee "bhargavacharitham script' aduthu vayichatha... so, enikku enjoy cheyyan pattunnundu :)


 :Adhupinne:  :Adhupinne:

----------


## Sameer

> 


 "id mari poyeda" ennu njan parayum ennu nee karuthi alle... njan parayilla.. anganathe aal aanu njan  :Wink:

----------


## Santi

> "id mari poyeda" ennu njan parayum ennu nee karuthi alle... njan parayilla.. anganathe aal aanu njan


bhargava charitham script um ithum thammil entha bandam ennanu aa smilyude artham mr......

----------


## Santi

Avide thaamasikkan kollilla. Avide Sagarundu. ... :Laughing:

----------


## Sameer

> bhargava charitham script um ithum thammil entha bandam ennanu aa smilyude artham mr......


 athe formatil aanu naradha maharsi ezhuthiyirikkunnathu... kadha ezhuthan(?) madu oru nattil vannu thamasikkunnathum chaya kadayum friendsnte veedum enthinu aaa casanova pranthan vare ellam correct aanu \\:D/

----------


## Santi

> athe formatil aanu naradha maharsi ezhuthiyirikkunnathu... kadha ezhuthan(?) madu oru nattil vannu thamasikkunnathum chaya kadayum friendsnte veedum enthinu aaa casanova pranthan vare ellam correct aanu \\:D/


nee ithokke vaayichanalle director panikku irangiyathu.... :Laughing:

----------


## MeoW

Kollaam mr. Naradhan.. Poratte poratte...

----------


## kallan pavithran

> Innu ini vayya ... Naale baakki ...


Ningal kudumbakar ellarum ingana alle.

----------


## nasrani

kollam mr naard...........baaki poratte

----------


## Naradhan

Avasaanam ee threadil ochayum aalanakkavum vannu ...

----------


## Sameer

> Avasaanam ee threadil ochayum aalanakkavum vannu ...


 athinum FK CIDs venam ennu manassilayille?  :Devil2:  palarkkum nammale oru pucham!!

Folks, ini 2 divasam nammude discussion ee threadil aayikotte  :Order:

----------


## B I L A L

naaradhaa nanayitund...baaki koodi ezhutu....

----------


## asuyalu

naaradha kollam  :Good:  ... baaki koodi ponnottey

----------


## MeoW

*naaradhan ethiyille??*

----------


## Naradhan

> athe formatil aanu naradha maharsi ezhuthiyirikkunnathu... kadha ezhuthan(?) madu oru nattil vannu thamasikkunnathum chaya kadayum friendsnte veedum enthinu aaa casanova pranthan vare ellam correct aanu \\:D/


Bhargavi nilayam enna padam kaanu manushya ... Aa padam kandu ezhuthiyatha ...  :rules:

----------


## Harry

> *Scene 4*
> 
> "Vadakkottu thirinjaal naalamathe veedaanu. Forum Keralam ennaanu peru."
> Sameerum Nasraaniyum pediyode parasparam nokki.
> "Avide thaamasikkan kollilla. Avide Sagarundu."


 :Ennekollu: 

pandu spam cheythathinu infra thannathinte deshyam iniyum theernnillalle  :elephant:

----------


## Naradhan

> pandu spam cheythathinu infra thannathinte deshyam iniyum theernnillalle


*paavam nalloru manushyanaayirunnu .... 
ningalokkekoodi mooppare rajyabrashtanaakkiyille ... ?*

----------


## Santi

> *paavam nalloru manushyanaayirunnu .... 
> ningalokkekoodi mooppare rajyabrashtanaakkiyille ... ?*


lal fans ne onnonayi nadukadathi harry ...the omnipotent masked  mannunni of fikki... :bounce:

----------


## Naradhan

> lal fans ne onnonayi nadukadathi harry ...the omnipotent masked  *mannunni* of fikki...


Mannennu parayumbol .... Poozhiyaanengil poratte ....
Kalimannaanengil jyaan thante aduthunnu vaangikkolaam ...  :Lapharp:

----------


## Naradhan

*Scene 4 (continuation)*

"Jyaan ini muthal avideyaanu thamasam. Enikkavide oru companyum undu. Oru Asu."
"Asuvine viswasikkaan kollillaa," Nasrani paranju.
"Athirikkatte. Aaranee Sager?" Harry chodichu.
"FKyile omana doctor ... edakku 2 kuppi adikkum ... peru Sagar." Sameer thudiyittu.
"Veluthu Sundhran ... kurache samsarikkumayirunnullu ... Ella vilavum ariyaamayirunnu ..." Nasrani thaalameki.
"Oho." Harry eenamittu.
"Sagarinu ban kodukkan valiya ishtamaayirunnu ... off topic paranjaal ban, kandaal ban, kettaal ban ... mothathil oru ban-kudukka." Sameer kootticherthu.
"Jyaan avide oru nalla Admin thread kandu. Vannayudane jyaan aa threadil oru post ittu." Harry Nasraniye nokki.
"Kollaam. Aa threadil chaadiyaanu Sagar chathathu." Nasrani paranju.

----------


## Naradhan

*Scene 5*

Neram parapara veluthirikkunnu.
Harry purathekkirangi.
"jyaan onnu offline aavukayaanu ... Ninakku venamengil PM ittu kalikkaam." Sagarinodenna reethiyil Harry paranju.
"Nee ividokke sradhikkanam." Harry Asuvinu nirdesham nalki offlinil poyi.
Harry poya thakkathinu Asu threadsil kayari chaliyadikkaan thudangi.
Pettannaanu pinnil ninnum oru PM notification.
"Venda. Jyaan sarinodu parayum!" Asu oru warning nalki.
Veendum oru PM notification.
"De jyaan reply ayakkuve ...!" Asu Sagarine pedippikkaan sramichu.
Veendum oru PM notification koodi.
"Athu sari. Ennodaano kali." Asu vegam inboxil chennu nokki. 
Nokkumbol inbox shoonyam.

----------


## Naradhan

*Scene 6
*
"Vegam oru offtopic edukku. Ithiri dridhiyundu." Akki Fan paranju.
"Entha ithra dridhi?" Chayakkadakkaaran chodichu.
"Calicutil oru G2G undu. Avide kappalandi vilkkanam .... roasted."
"Enikkum koodi thanneekku oru offtopic. Kaduppathilaayikkotte." Ramu paranjukondu threadil kayari irunnu.
"Entha Ramu ... Raavilethanne engotta?" Akki Fan chodichu.
"Enikku kurachu poster ottikkanam."
"Thaaningane posterum ottichu nadanno ... Arinjille kaaryangal?" Chayakkadakkaran chodichu. "Nammude blogil oru puthiya user kayariyirikkunnu."
"Aaranayaal?" Ramu udyegathode chodichu.
"Harry ennaanu peru. Innale ividunnaanu poricha infraction kazhichathu."

----------


## MeoW

:Ennekollu:  khiladi..

----------


## Samachayan

> *Scene 4 (continuation)*
> 
> "Jyaan ini muthal avideyaanu thamasam. Enikkavide oru companyum undu. Oru Asu."
> "Asuvine viswasikkaan kollillaa," Nasrani paranju.
> "Athirikkatte. Aaranee Sager?" Harry chodichu.
> "FKyile omana doctor ... edakku 2 kuppi adikkum ... peru Sagar." Sameer thudiyittu.
> "Veluthu Sundhran ... kurache samsarikkumayirunnullu ... Ella vilavum ariyaamayirunnu ..." Nasrani thaalameki.
> "Oho." Harry eenamittu.
> "Sagarinu ban kodukkan valiya ishtamaayirunnu ... off topic paranjaal ban, kandaal ban, kettaal ban ... mothathil oru ban-kudukka." Sameer kootticherthu.
> ...


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Samachayan

> *Scene 6
> *
> "Vegam oru offtopic edukku. Ithiri dridhiyundu." Akki Fan paranju.
> "Entha ithra dridhi?" Chayakkadakkaaran chodichu.
> "Calicutil oru G2G undu. Avide kappalandi vilkkanam .... roasted."
> "Enikkum koodi thanneekku oru offtopic. Kaduppathilaayikkotte." Ramu paranjukondu threadil kayari irunnu.
> "Entha Ramu ... Raavilethanne engotta?" Akki Fan chodichu.
> "Enikku kurachu poster ottikkanam."
> "Thaaningane posterum ottichu nadanno ... Arinjille kaaryangal?" Chayakkadakkaran chodichu. "Nammude blogil oru puthiya user kayariyirikkunnu."
> ...


khiladi  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Samachayan

Naradhannaa...repped  :Coolthumb:

----------


## Naradhan

> Naradhannaa...repped


 :Thnku:   :Thnku:   :Thnku:

----------


## Sameer

Naradha muni, keep going... kidu

----------


## Naradhan

*Scene 7*

Rathri ...
Asuvinte urakkeyulla nilavili kettu Harry unarnnu.
"Asu enthenkilum paranjo?" Harry chodichu.
"Ente profilil onnu chennu nokku sare ... Enikku oru infra kittiyirikkunnu ..." Asu karanjukondu paranju.
"Athu verum thonnalaanu. Nee kidannurangu." Harry avane samadhaanippichu.
Asu kidannurangiyappol Harry Sagarinodu paranju: "Sagar, enthinaaningane infra kodukkunathu ...? Enikku deshyam varum ... Thante posts ellam del cheyyum ketto!"

----------


## Naradhan

*Scene 8*

Harry raavile unarnnu nokkumbol Family Discussions threadil kure spamum theri viliyum ...
"Aaraanithu cheythathu?" Harry deshyathodu koodi Asuvinodu chodichu.
"Sagaraayirikkum, sare."
"Sari. Ee vrithikedukalokke jyaan del cheyyaam. Nee poyi ee Likes okke Sameerineyum Nasraaniyeyum elpikkanam. Rep aadhyam kodukkanam."
"Sari sare." Asu samadhanathodukoodi purathekku poyi.

----------


## Naradhan

*Scene 9*

"Ayyo ... Brandhan!!! Brandhan!!!" 
Nilavili kettanu Nasrani vaanu nokkiyathu.
Casinova Fan Asuvine muruke pidichirikkunnu.
"Thaan aara? Enthinu vannu?"
"Jyaan oru reppu tharaan Harry paranjittu vannatha sare. Evanodonnu vidaan para."
"Aaradhana pathrame avane vittekku."
Pakshe Casinova Fan avane vittilla. 
"Chey!! Ithu valiya salyamayallo. Ivane evide iruthumbol ithra prasnamudakkum ennu karuthiyilla!" Nasrani swayam pirupiruthu. "Sameer, aa food ingedukku!!!"
Oru paathram niraye Pedigreeyumaayi Sameer vannu. Food kandathum Casinova Fan Asuvin melulla pidi vittu. Pinne sradha muzhuvan bakshanathilaayi.
"Paniyonnum edukkukayumilla ... Odukkilathe theettayum!!!" Sameer nirashayodu koodi paranju.
Onnu samadhaanathode niswasichu kondu Asu Rep Sameerinu koduthu.
Sameer Reppinte Comment vaayichu nokki: "Ithu ente oru fan aanu. Avane Casinovaye kaanichu pedippikkaruthu."

----------


## Naradhan

*Scene 10*

Family Discussions thread vrithiyaakkikondirikkumbolaanu Harry aa old post kandathu:

*Spam cheyyanamenna aagrahumaayi chennethuiyathu oru pazhaya modinte munpil -- Sagar Alias Jacky. 
Agrahamariyichappol dakshina vaykkaan paranju. Uru thendiyude ottakeeshayil enthundu ... ?
Off topic parayunna modsine manasil dhyanichu kondu naalu theri vilichu. Paranju muzhimikkunathinu munpu kitti infraction ...
Pinne postukalil chaliyum theriyumaayi kure kaalam ... 
Vyaajanomki zindagi jo kabhi nahi kadham ho jaati hai ....*

'Ithaaranu ezhuthiyathu ...? Evideyo kettu maranna oru saili,' Harry chinthichu. 'Sagarinte verpaadinu pinnil enthellaamo rahasyangal olingirippundu.'

----------


## MeoW

adipoli naradha,,,, super...... thaankal oru sambhavam thanne....

----------


## Samachayan

Aaaraa ee 'casanova fan'?  :Thinking:

----------


## maryland

*Naradhan rockz...*

----------


## MeoW

> aaaraa ee 'casanova fan'?


 :Thinking:   KANDAHASAN..

----------


## Naradhan

Thiranjeduppayathinaal .... kurachu kazhinju complete cheyyaam ..... 

(Ps. Palareyum chaakkidaanundu ... :Smile:

----------


## Naradhan

Onnu randu dinam kondoruthane kadhayiletti nadathunnathum bhavaan .....

----------


## Naradhan

*Scene 11*

Sagarine kurichu kooduthal ariyaan vendi Blogaaya Blogellaam Harry kayariyirangi ...

"Avan nalloru kuttiyaayirunnu." Indhuchoodan paranju.
"Athe. Avan ingine cheyyumennu jyaan theere pratheekshichilla." Munshi Randaaman kootticherthu.
"Ini njyaan aarodu chodikkum Sagarine kurichariyaan?" Harry chodichu.
"Njyaanoru kaaryam paranjaal virodam thonnumo...?" Oru nimishathe idavelakku sesham Indhuchoodan chodichu.
"Illa. Enthaayalum paranjolu." Harry aakamshayode paranju.
"Enikkariyunna oru manthravaadhiyundu ... Thotta padathe vijayippikkunnavanaa ..."
"Athe. Theaterile seat enniyaanu mooper gunakoshtta pattika polum padichathu." Munshi Randaaman kootticherthu.
"Venda. Angane theerunna salyamaanengil pande ozhinju pokumaayirunnu." Harry paranju.

----------


## Naradhan

*Scene 12*

Adutha prabatham ....

"Edei, njyaan Modu sthanathekku matsarikkan povukaya ... thaan enne pinthunakkanam." Harry Asuvinodu paranju.
"Sari."
"Sakthiyaayi pinthunakkanam!"
"Satyamaayum njyaan pinthunakkaam sir." Asu urappu koduthu.
Angine malsarikkanirangiya Harry pettannaanu BAN aayi poyathu.
Athu kandu pedichu Asu Sameerinte aduthekkodi.

----------


## Naradhan

*Scene 13*

"Harry ban aaye!! Harry ban aaye!!" Asu kithachu kondu paranju.
"Enthu patti?" Sameer aakamshayodu koodi chodichu.
"Innu ravile Harry Modu sthanathekku matsarikkan povukayanennu paranju. Pinthunakkaamennu njyaanum paranju. Pakshe pettannu Harry BAN aayi poyi!!"
"Entha sambavam?" Nasrani chodichu.
"Nammude Harry BAN aayi poyennu!" Sameer paranju.
Appolekkum Asuvinu bodham poyi.
"Nee avanu kurachu Rep koduthu nokku." Nasrani paranju.
Rep kittiyappol Asu melle ezhunneettu irunnu.

----------


## Naradhan

*Scene 14*

Pettannu Harry vaathil thalli thurannu kondu akathekku vannathu ... 
"Ayyo vyaajan!! Vyaajan!!!" Asu karanju.
Harry chirichu.
Sameerum Nasraniyum Harryeyum Asuvineyum samshayathodu koodi nokki.
"Samsayikkanda ... njyaan Harry thanneyaanu." Harry punchiriyodu koodi paranju. "Pinne, njyaanippo oru Super Modanum koodiyaanu."
"Enna Referrals evide?" Sameer samshayathodu koodi chodhichu.
"Itha kando," Harry Referraline kaanichu kondu paranju.
"Enthu sambavichu?" Sameer chodichu.
"Ee themmaadi," Harry Asuvine nokkikondu paranju, "kaalu vaari. Njyaan BAN aayi. Pinne enikkonnum ormayilla ... Pinne nokkumbol njyaan Super Modan aayirilkkunnu.
"Vaa asu, namukku thirichu pokaam."
"One moment Mr.Harry. I'm CID Asu. Asuyalu!"
"And I'm CID Nasrani. Ithu CID Sameer." Nasrani Sameerinte nere thalla viral choondi kondu paranju.
"ningal enthaaningane braandhu parayunathu?" Harry athbuthathodu koodi chodichu.
"Yes, Mr.Harry ... Sometimes truth is stranger than fiction!" sameer paranju.
"Appo ..." Harry vaakkukal kittaathe valanju.
"You are under arrest!!" Asuyalu paranju.
"Enthinu ...?" Harry pathari.
"Well done, Angels!!!" Aa sabdham kettu avar naalu perum (3 CIDs+Harry) njetti thirinju nokki.

----------


## Naradhan

Climax naale ......

----------


## Naradhan

Ennu vachaal naale naale neele neele .......  :Whistle1: 

(Valare busy aanu ....  :Sad: )

----------


## Naradhan

*Scene 15*

Atha nikkunnu Casinova Fan !!!
"Nee ... ?!" Harry Athbuthathodu koodi chodichu.
"Athe, Njyaan thanne .... CIDD Kandahassan!"
"Ee CIDD ennu vachaal?" Harry samshayathodu koodi chodichu.
"CID Director!" Kandahassan paranju.
"Athinu Director of CID ennalle parayuka ...?"
"Look Mr. Harry, ningal vishayam maattaan nokkanda!" Kandahassan kshobathodu koodi paranju.
"Athinu njyaan oru thettum cheythilla!"
"Kashtam thanne! Ningalil ninnum minimum oru MalayalaManoramaOnline news link enkilum njyaan pratheekshichu." Kandahassan puchathodu koodi paranju.
"Itha ee letter vaayikku. Ennittu parayu." Harry thante kayyil undaayirunna letter Kandahassanu koduthu.
Kandahassan aa letter vaayichu aalochanayil muzhuki.
"Entha kaaryam?" Sameer chodhichu.
Kandahassan letter CIDsinu koduthu.
"Ithu sariyaanengil ...?" Asuyalu ardhokthiyil nirthi.

----------


## maryland

Climax vannu.....!  :Happy:

----------


## Naradhan

*Scene 16*

Narayana Vilasam Chayakkada....

"Avide enthaanu vendathu...?" chaayakkadakkaran chodichu.
"Ithu vayichu nokku ..." Kandahassan katheduthu chaayakkadakkaranu koduthu.
Chaayakkadakkaran kathu vaayichu nokki:

*Spam cheyyanamenna aagrahumaayi chennethuiyathu oru pazhaya modinte munpil -- Sagar Alias Jacky. 
Agrahamariyichappol dakshina vaykkaan paranju. Uru thendiyude ottakeeshayil enthundu ... ?
Off topic parayunna modsine manasil dhyanichu kondu naalu theri vilichu. Paranju muzhimikkunathinu munpu kitti infraction ...
Pinne postukalil chaliyum theriyumaayi kure kaalam ... 
Vyaajanomki zindagi jo kabhi nahi kadham ho jaati hai ....*

"Ithu ningalude kayyaksharamalle?" Kandahassan chodichu.
"Athe." Naradhan melle utharameki.
"Satyam parayu, ningalalle Sagarinte maranathinu utharavaadi?" Nasrani chodichu.
"Alla." chaayakkadakkarante Vyaajanaanu utharam paranjathu.
"Pinne aaraanu?" Asuyalu chodichu.
"Varshangalkku munpu Kannan ennu perulla oru moothaashariyaanu FK nirmichathu. Manoharamaaya FK kandu moothaasharikku aa blog swanthamaakkanam ennu poothiyilaki. Appolaanu avide thamasikkaan Sagar vannathu. Kapada sneham abhinachu kondu moothaashari Sagarinte koode ninnu. 
Paavam Sagar, moothaashariyude manassu manassilaakkan vaikippoyi. Orikkal Sagar athu kandu - Blog Ozhippikkal Thread !!! Athu kanda Sagarinu dhukkam sahikkanayilla. Adheham aa threadil thanne chaadi chathu." Santi paranju nirthi.

----------


## Naradhan

> Climax vannu.....!


Atheyathe ....  :salut:   :salut:

----------


## Naradhan

*Scene 17*

"Harry njyangalodu kshamikkanam," Asuyalu paranju.
"Athe, Njyangal ningale vallaathe thetti dharichu." Sameer kootticherthu.
"Soory Harry, ningal thettukaaranaanennu karuthiyaanu njyangal ee nadakam nadathiyathu." Kandahassan paranju.
"Sorry!" Nasrani paranju.
"Saaramilla. Enthaayaalum ippo karyangal vyakthamaayille?" Harry paranju.

----------


## Naradhan

*Scene 18: Epilogue*

"Subinz, thanavide pokaruthu." Sameer paranju.
"Athentha?" Subinz chodichu.
"Aa blog thaamasikkaan kollilla ... avide Harryundu ...!!!" Nasrani paranju.

*~: Subham :~*

----------


## MeoW

> *Scene 18: Epilogue*
> 
> "Subinz, thanavide pokaruthu." Sameer paranju.
> "Athentha?" Subinz chodichu.
> "Aa blog thaamasikkaan kollilla ... avide Harryundu ...!!!" Nasrani paranju.
> 
> *~: Subham :~*


 :Giveup:  :Giveup:  guest role.... kollaam...

----------


## maryland

> guest role.... kollaam...


 guest role enthaa moshamaano? :Raman: 
thonnumbol kayarivannu oru chaaya kudichu piriyuka... :1st:

----------


## asuyalu

kalakki naraadha  :Clap:

----------


## maryland

> Atheyathe ....


  :Read:  athil jnaanillallo..... :Yahoo:

----------


## Naradhan

> athil jnaanillallo.....


Enthu cheyyaam thanne koodi ulpeduthanam ennu karuthiyatha ..... pakshe thante sizinu pattuya vesham kittiyilla ....  :Kettoda:

----------


## maryland

> Enthu cheyyaam thanne koodi ulpeduthanam ennu karuthiyatha ..... pakshe thante sizinu pattuya vesham kittiyilla ....


 thanks for that,... :Thumbup1:

----------


## John Raj

> d 
> 
> > A different Love letter and a beautiful reply to it.
> >
> >
> >
> >
> > A teenage college guy sent a love letter (in Q/A format) to
> > his classmate.
> ...


kollaaam ikkaaa..... thakarthu...

----------


## Naradhan

> guest role.... kollaam...





> guest role enthaa moshamaano?
> thonnumbol kayarivannu oru chaaya kudichu piriyuka...





> kalakki naraadha





> athil jnaanillallo.....


Ellavarkkum nanni .....  :Lapharp:   :Lapharp:   :Lapharp:

----------


## Naradhan

> thanks for that,...


Varavu vachrikkunnu .... Adutha kadhakku nokkaam .....  :Coool:

----------


## Big Boss

> *Scene 18: Epilogue*
> 
> "Subinz, thanavide pokaruthu." Sameer paranju.
> "Athentha?" Subinz chodichu.
> "Aa blog thaamasikkaan kollilla ... avide Harryundu ...!!!" Nasrani paranju.
> 
> *~: Subham :~*


Anupamam, Anirvachaneeyam, ellathilumupari....Asahaneeyam.. :Bball:

----------


## Naradhan

> Anupamam, Anirvachaneeyam, ellathilumupari....*Asahaneeyam*..


Athinu thanikku kadha manassilaaya ....  :Beee:  
 :Beta1:   :Beta1:   :Beta1:

----------


## Big Boss

> Athinu thanikku kadha manassilaaya ....


Manasilaye...gambheeram... :Yendhonnadhu:

----------


## Naradhan

> Manasilaye...gambheeram...


Verum 44 post mathram prayamulla thanikku upama, ulpresha, sasandeham thudangiya FK Vyakaranathe kurichu enthariyaam ....  :Shameonu:

----------


## JabbaR

*chapter1:
MARANA KAYCHAKAL
rachana: Jabbar
Total 1321 chapters*
'NAGARAPRADIKSHANAM' enna weekly tv showyude aalkar enu parayapeduna oru thopi karanum oru neelan mudikaranum nagaram motham karangi nadakukayanu..neelan mudikaran valiya uchathil samsarikunu than valiya oru hasyam parachilukaran anenu ayalku swayam thonarund.. 'NAGARAPRADIKSHANAM' enna title thane oru pakshe kondu varan nimithamayathu ayal ayirikum..thopikaran camera yum pidichu pala jeevithangalum shradhichu nadakunu thante chutupadum nadakunath ariyan ayalku thalparyam und.. Camerayil special ayit enthelum eduth ariya peduna arelum avanam !ithyathi cheriya mohangal oke ayi alanju nadakunu..neenda thadi romangal pidichu chilapol thopi karan swayam chirikunath kanam..neelan mudikarante bashyathil thopikaran oru vichithra jeeviyanu cigaretu kara patinja pallu vidavilude anu thopi karante ashayangal varunath enanu neelan mudikaran karuthunath enthanu angane neelan mudikaran chinthikan karanam enathu vayiye parayam athinu oru pathittandinte payakkam und ennu venel parayam

----------


## JabbaR

*Chapter 2*
ea nagarathinu ethra payakam und ennatine kurich neelan mudikaranu oru ideayum ila pakshe oru sundariye kanda avan simple ayi avalude payakam athava vayasu parayum athil entho oru genious anu ayal..thopikaran orikal athine pati chothichu pothuve valare kurachu mathrame thopikaran samsariku gambeeryam ulla swaram anu thopikaranteth athu kelkumpol traffic jamil pett thalangum vilangum horn muyakki asaheenayatha indakuna oru avastha vishesham anu neelan mudikaranu anubavapeduka..enkilum thante ea vayasu parayan ulla asamanya kayivine prakreethichu enna vannam chodichapol entho oru rasam thoniya mattil neelan mudikaran onu chirichu 'athonum valiya karyam alla..tholi karuthu poya oru penninte vayasu parayan prayasam anu athu eniku mathram ala loka prashsthar aya aalkarku vare kayiyila'

..thopikaranu ashcharyam thoni ithinte peril prashastharaya aalukal undo ennayi ayalude adutha samshayam und ennayirunu neelan mudikarante utharam

----------


## JabbaR

baaki pine ezhutham +2 vil ninu thane ea kadha muyuman eythukayanel Oru padu shredikapedum enu paranja oru mash kayinja aycha marichu ..adhehathinu adranjalikalum nithyashandhiyum neran ea vela nan upayogapeduthatte angaye kanan oru padu agrahichirunu pine entho kanan patiyila elam inale kayinja pole thonunu

----------


## samshayalu

nalla thread..

----------


## elmoyeldo

Hello Everyone.. I'm looking for some old malayalam novels. Do anyone remmber any novel names "Apollo Mission" or "Light House". I read them almost more than 10 years ago. "Apollo Mission" was a science fiction and "Light House" was action-adventurous. Also, is thre any site where i can find old malayalam fiction novels ? thanks in advance..

----------


## nasrani

> Hello Everyone.. I'm looking for some old malayalam novels. Do anyone remmber any novel names "Apollo Mission" or "Light House". I read them almost more than 10 years ago. "Apollo Mission" was a science fiction and "Light House" was action-adventurous. Also, is thre any site where i can find old malayalam fiction novels ? thanks in advance..


light house njan vayichitundu.......jeci juniorinte novel 
adventorous-thriller ganathil peduthavunna novel.......good one

----------


## SREEJITH.KP

> Hello Everyone.. I'm looking for some old malayalam novels. Do anyone remmber any novel names "Apollo Mission" or "Light House". I read them almost more than 10 years ago. "Apollo Mission" was a science fiction and "Light House" was action-adventurous. Also, is thre any site where i can find old malayalam fiction novels ? thanks in advance..


'light house' enna virginia woolf inte novel vaayichittundu!!!!

----------


## reality

*പാവാടയും ബിക്കിനിയും*
*എം.മുകുന്ദന്**
പ്രൊഫ. എം.സി. ബാലകൃഷ്ണന്*
ഭാര്യ ഹേമ ടീച്ചര്*
മകള്* സുമിത്ര
ഒരു ചെറിയ കുടുംബമാണത്.
പ്രൊഫസര്* ബാലകൃഷ്ണന്* ഒരു സസ്യഭുക്കാണ്. സസ്യാഹാരങ്ങള്* കഴിക്കുന്നതില്* മാത്രമല്ല, പാചകം ചെയ്യുന്നതിലും അദ്ദേഹം വളരെ താത്പര്യം കാണിച്ചുപോരുന്നു. അദ്ദേഹം ഒരു നല്ല വെപ്പുകാരനാണ് എന്ന് എല്ലാവര്*ക്കും അറിയാം. സസ്യാഹാരങ്ങളേയും ഇലകളേയും കായകളേയും പൂവുകളേയും കുറിച്ച് സംസാരിച്ചു തുടങ്ങിയാല്* ബാലകൃഷ്ണന്* നിര്*ത്തുകയില്ല. കേട്ടിരിക്കുന്നവര്*ക്ക് തോന്നും അദ്ദേഹം ബോട്ടണിയാണ് പഠിപ്പിക്കുന്നതെന്ന്(അദ്ദേഹം മലയാളം പ്രൊഫസറാണ്). ഇലകളേയും കായകളേയും പൂവുകളേയും കിഴങ്ങുകളേയും പാചകം ചെയ്യുവാനുള്ള ചേരുവകളായി മാത്രമേ ബാലകൃഷ്ണന്* കാണുന്നുള്ളൂ. പച്ചടിയും അവിയലും തീയലും മെഴുക്കുപുരട്ടിയും മറ്റും വെക്കുവാന്* ആവശ്യമായ ഇലകളേയും കായകളേയും കുറിച്ച് മാത്രമേ അദ്ദേഹത്തിന് അറിവുള്ളൂ. കണ്ണിമാങ്ങ എന്ന് കേള്*ക്കുമ്പോള്* മുകളില്* എള്ളെണ്ണ ഊറിക്കിടക്കുന്ന അച്ചാറാണ് അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ മനസ്സില്* തെളിഞ്ഞുവരിക. വിഷുപ്പുലര്*ച്ചയ്ക്ക് കണിവെക്കുവാന്* കൊന്നപ്പൂവ് മാത്രം പോരാ കണ്ണിമാങ്ങയും വേണം എന്ന അറിവ് എങ്ങനെയോ ബാലകൃഷ്ണനില്*നിന്നു ചോര്*ന്നുപോയിരുന്നു.

ഹേമ ടീച്ചര്* ഷിഫ്റ്റ് കഴിഞ്ഞ് സ്*കൂളില്*നിന്ന് വരുമ്പോഴേയ്ക്ക് ഒരു മുളകോഷ്യം വെക്കുവാനുള്ള ശ്രമത്തിലാണ് ഇപ്പോള്* പ്രൊഫസര്*. മുന്*പ് വ്യവസായശാലകളിലെ തൊഴിലാളികള്*ക്കായിരുന്നു ഷിഫ്റ്റ് -ഇപ്പോള്* അധ്യാപകര്*ക്കും ഷിഫ്റ്റ്. മത്തന്* ചെറിയ കഷ്ണങ്ങളായി അരിഞ്ഞിടുന്നതിനിടയില്* പ്രൊഫസര്* സ്വയം പറഞ്ഞു. അദ്ദേഹം കിണറ്റിനരികില്* തഴച്ചുവളര്*ന്നു നില്ക്കുന്ന കറിവേപ്പിലയില്*നിന്ന് രണ്ടുമൂന്ന് ഇലകള്* പൊട്ടിച്ചെടുത്ത് തിരികെ വന്നു. വെളിച്ചെണ്ണ ചൂടായിരിക്കുന്നു. മുളകോഷ്യത്തിന് സ്വാദ് കിട്ടേണമെങ്കില്* അപ്പോള്* പോയി പൊട്ടിച്ച കറിവേപ്പില വേണം.

മുളകോഷ്യം വാങ്ങിവെച്ച് കൈകഴുകുമ്പോള്* ഫോണ്* ശബ്ദിച്ചു. അദ്ദേഹം കൈകള്* വെള്ളം നിറഞ്ഞ സിങ്കില്* ഇട്ട്, ധിറുതിയില്* ഫോണിനടുത്തേക്ക് ചെല്ലുവാന്* ഭാവിച്ചു. ഒരു നിമിഷനേരത്തേക്ക് തന്റെ കൈകള്* പാത്രങ്ങളാണ് എന്ന് അദ്ദേഹം ധരിച്ചുപോയിരിക്കണം. അല്ലെങ്കില്* എങ്ങനെ കൈകള്* സിങ്കില്* ഇടും?

'എടോ പ്രൊഫസറേ, എന്താ ഇതിന്റെ അര്*ഥം? എന്തായാലും ഇത് ഇത്തിരി കൂടിപ്പോയി.'
പ്രൊഫ. ബാലകൃഷ്ണന്റെ സഹപ്രവര്*ത്തകന്* പ്രൊഫ. കര്*ത്താവായിരുന്നു അത്. അദ്ദേഹവും പെന്*ഷനായി വീട്ടിലിരിക്കുകയാണ്. പക്ഷേ, അദ്ദേഹത്തിന് വെപ്പുപണിയില്* ഒട്ടും താത്പര്യമില്ലായിരുന്നു.
'എന്താ കര്*ത്താവ് പറയുന്നത്? മനസ്സിലായില്ല.'
'പ്രൊഫസറ് ഫാഷന്* മാസിക കണ്ടോ?
'ഞാന്* സ്ത്രീകളുടെ മാസികകള് വായിക്കാറില്ല.'
'പിന്നെ പ്രൊഫസര്* എങ്ങനെയാ ഇത്ര വലിയ വെപ്പുകാരനായത്? അത് പെണ്ണുങ്ങളുടെ പണിയല്ലേ?'
'കര്*ത്താവ് കാര്യം പറയ്.'
'സുമിത്രേടെ ഫോട്ടോ ഉണ്ട് ഫാഷന്* മാസികേല്.'
'അത് ആദ്യമായല്ലല്ലോ കര്*ത്താവേ?'
ഉള്ളിലെ സന്തോഷം അടക്കിവെച്ചുകൊണ്ട് ബാലകൃഷ്ണന്* പറഞ്ഞു.
ഇതിനു മുന്*പ് ഫെമിനയിലും സൊസൈറ്റി മാഗസിനിലും സുമിത്രാ ബാലകൃഷ്ണന്റെ പടം വരികയുണ്ടായി. അത് പ്രൊഫസര്* കര്*ത്താവിനും അറിയുന്നതാണ്. ഹേമ ടീച്ചര്* ആ മാസികകള്* സ്*കൂളില്* കൊണ്ടുപോയി ടീച്ചേഴ്*സ് റൂമിലും ലൈബ്രറിയിലും ഇരിക്കുന്ന എല്ലാവരെയും കാണിക്കുകയുണ്ടായി. മകളുടെ ഫോട്ടോ ഇംഗ്ലീഷ് പ്രസിദ്ധീകരണങ്ങളില്* വരുമ്പോള്* ഏത് അമ്മയാണ് അതില്* അഭിമാനിക്കാതിരിക്കുക? വിവരം അറിഞ്ഞ് ഹെഡ്മാസ്റ്റര്* എ.സി.പി. ശങ്കരന്* നമ്പിയാര്*പോലും ടീച്ചറുടെ അരികില്* വന്ന് അവരെ അനുമോദിക്കുകയുണ്ടായി. ഒരു കണ്ണിന് തകരാറുള്ള ഹെഡ്മാസ്റ്റര്* ആരുടെ സന്തോഷവും പങ്കിടാത്ത ഗൗരവക്കാരനാണ്.
കൈയില്* ഫോണിന്റെ റസീവറുമായി നില്ക്കുന്ന ബാലകൃഷ്ണന്* അതെല്ലാം ഓര്*ത്തുപോയി.

'പ്രൊഫസറെ, നിങ്ങളുടെ മോളുടെ ഫോട്ടോ മാസികകളില് വരുന്നതില് ഞങ്ങള്*ക്കെല്ലാം സന്തോഷമേയുള്ളൂ. പക്ഷേ, ഇത് അങ്ങനേള്ള ഒരു ഫോട്ടോ അല്ല.'
'കര്*ത്താവ് പറയുന്നത് എനിക്ക് മനസ്സിലാകുന്നില്ല.'
'എങ്ങനേയാ പ്രൊഫസറോട് ഞാനത് പറയ്ാ?'
'നിങ്ങള് കാര്യം ന്താന്ന്ച്ചാല് പറയ്യ് കര്*ത്താവേ. എന്തിനാ ഈ വളച്ചുകെട്ട്? നമ്മള് കുട്ട്യോളല്ലല്ലോ? നമ്മള് റിട്ടയറായ പ്രൊഫസര്*മാരാ. കാര്യംപറയീന്*.'
'അതുകൊണ്ട് തന്നെയാ കാര്യം പറയാന്* എനിക്ക് മടി. നമ്മള് പ്രൊഫസര്*മാരായതുകൊണ്ട്.'
'കര്*ത്താവേ, നിങ്ങളെക്കൊണ്ട് ഞാന്* തോറ്റു.'
പ്രൊഫസര്* ബാലകൃഷ്ണന്റെ ക്ഷമ നശിച്ചുതുടങ്ങിയിരുന്നു. വെപ്പ് കഴിഞ്ഞ മുളകോഷ്യം അടച്ചുവെച്ചിട്ടില്ലെന്നും അതുകൊണ്ട് അതിന്റെ മണവും രുചിയും പോകുമെന്നും അയാള്* ഭയന്നു.
'മാസിക ഞാന്* അങ്ങട്ട് കൊടുത്തയക്കാം.'
'വേണ്ട, ഞാന്* വന്ന് മേടിച്ചോളാം.'
പാചകം കഴിഞ്ഞ് വാങ്ങിവെച്ച മുളകോഷ്യം അടച്ചുവെച്ച് പൂച്ച വരാതിരിക്കുവാനായി അടുക്കളയുടെ കതകുകള്* ചാരി പാന്റും ഷര്*ട്ടും എടുത്തിട്ട് പ്രൊഫസര്* ബാലകൃഷ്ണന്*, പ്രൊഫസര്* കര്*ത്താവിന്റെ വീട്ടിലേക്ക് കാറോടിച്ചുപോയി. ബാലകൃഷ്ണനെ കണ്ടപ്പോള്* കര്*ത്താവിന്റെ മുഖം വിളറി. 

അയാള്* എന്തിനാണ് ഇങ്ങനെ വിഷമിക്കുന്നത് എന്ന് ബാലകൃഷ്ണനു മനസ്സിലായില്ല.
കര്*ത്താവിന്റെ നെറ്റി അതിവേഗം പിറകോട്ട് സഞ്ചരിച്ചുകൊണ്ടിരിക്കുകയാണ്. കഴിഞ്ഞ തവണ കണ്ടതിനേക്കാളും വലുതായിരിക്കുന്നു. പ്രായമായതോടെ അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ ശരീരത്തിന്റെ എല്ലാ ഭാഗങ്ങളും ചുരുങ്ങിവരികയാണെങ്കിലും നെറ്റി മാത്രം വികസിച്ചുകൊണ്ടിരിക്കുന്നു. അദ്ദേഹം നെറ്റി തടവിക്കൊണ്ട് എന്ത് പറയണം എന്നറിയാതെ ബാലകൃഷ്ണന്റെ മുഖത്ത് നോക്കി.
'കര്*ത്താവിനെന്താ ഇത്ര വിഷമം?'
'ഒന്നുംല്ല ബാലകൃഷ്ണാ.'
'മാസികയെവിടെ? ഒന്ന് കണ്ടോട്ടെ.'
സ്വീകരണമുറിയിലെ വട്ടമേശയിന്മേല്* കിടക്കുന്ന മാസികയെ കര്*ത്താവ് ഇടംകണ്ണിട്ട് ഒന്നു നോക്കി. ഒന്നും പറയാതെ ബാലകൃഷ്ണന്* അകത്തേക്ക് ചെന്ന് മാസിക റാഞ്ചിയെടുത്തു.
'വേണ്ട പ്രൊഫസറെ. പ്രൊഫസര്* അത് കാണണ്ട.'
'എനിക്ക് എന്റെ മോളെ ഫോട്ടോ കാണാന്* പാടില്ലേ?'
കര്*ത്താവ് കുടിനീരിറക്കി. ബാലകൃഷ്ണന് താന്* ഫോണ്* ചെയ്ത് വിവരം പറയരുതായിരുന്നു. ബാലകൃഷ്ണന്* അത് മറ്റാരില്*നിന്നെങ്കിലും അറിഞ്ഞാല്* മതിയായിരുന്നു. കര്*ത്താവ് എന്തു ചെയ്താലും അടുത്ത നിമിഷം അതില്* ഖേദിക്കും. സൗദാമിനിയുടെ കഴുത്തില്* താലികെട്ടി രണ്ടു ദിവസം കഴിയുമ്പോഴേക്കും അദ്ദേഹം അതില്* ഖേദിക്കുകയുണ്ടായി. ഖേദങ്ങള്* കര്*ത്താവിന്റെ ആത്മകഥയിലെ വിരാമചിഹ്നങ്ങളാണ്.

ബാലകൃഷ്ണന്* ഫോട്ടോവില്* ഒന്ന് നോക്കിയതേയുള്ളൂ. അദ്ദേഹത്തിന് തലചുറ്റുന്നതായി തോന്നി. കുട്ടിക്കാലം ഒരു വെറും കൗതുകത്തിന്റെ പേരില്* വലിയമ്മാവന്റെ പ്രാചീനമായ ചെല്ലത്തില്*നിന്ന് ഒരുതുണ്ട് പുകയില അടര്*ത്തിയെടുത്ത് വായിലിട്ട് ചവയ്ക്കുകയുണ്ടായി. അപ്പോള്* തല കഴുത്തില്*നിന്ന് ഊരി തിരിഞ്ഞു തിരിഞ്ഞ് ദൂരെ എങ്ങോട്ടോ പറന്നുപോകുന്നതുപോലെ ബാലകൃഷ്ണന് തോന്നുകയുണ്ടായി. ഇപ്പോള്* പുകയില തിന്നാതെതന്നെ തല കഴുത്തില്* കിടന്ന് കറങ്ങുകയാണ്.

'ഞാന്* പറഞ്ഞിരുന്നില്ലേ, പ്രൊഫസറ് അത് നോക്കരുതെന്ന്. ഏത് അച്ഛനാ അത് കണ്ടാല്* സഹിക്ക്യാ? ഏതായാലും എനിക്ക് ഇതൊന്നും കാണേണ്ടി
വരില്ല. മക്കള്* മൂന്നും ആണാ.'
പ്രൊഫസര്* ബാലകൃഷ്ണന് പ്രൊഫസര്* കര്*ത്താവിന്റെ കരണക്കുറ്റിക്ക് ഒരു വീക്ക് വെച്ചുകൊടുക്കുവാന്* തോന്നി. സസ്യഭുക്കായ അദ്ദേഹം എന്നും ശാന്തനായിരുന്നു. എങ്കിലും ഈ നിമിഷം ഒരു നരഭോജിയിലെന്നപോലെ അദ്ദേഹത്തില്* ഹിംസ ഉണര്*ന്നു. ഇപ്പോള്* ആരെങ്കിലും അദ്ദേഹത്തിന് പൊരിച്ച കോഴിയും ഫിഷ്മസാലയും വിളമ്പിക്കൊടുത്തിരുന്നെങ്കില്* ഒട്ടും സംശയിക്കാതെ അദ്ദേഹം അതെല്ലാം വാരിത്തിന്നുമായിരുന്നു. സസ്യാഹാരം മാത്രം കഴിച്ച് ആറു പതിറ്റാണ്ടുകാലം ജീവിച്ച ഒരു മനുഷ്യന്റെ മകള്* ചെയ്യേണ്ടതല്ല സുമിത്ര ചെയ്തിരിക്കുന്നത്. ഫോട്ടോവിന്റെ താഴെ സുമിത്രാ ബാലകൃഷ്ണന്* എന്ന് എഴുതിവെച്ചിരിക്കുന്നു. എന്തിന് തന്റെ പേര്? സുമിത്രാ ക്രിസ്റ്റീന്* കീലര്* എന്ന് എഴുതിവെച്ചാല്*പോരായിരുന്നോ? ബാലകൃഷ്ണന്റെ യൗവനകാലത്ത് ബ്ലിറ്റ്*സ് വാരികയുടെ അവസാന പെയ്ജിലാണ് ക്രിസ്റ്റീന്* കീലറുടെ ഫോട്ടോ അച്ചടിച്ചുവന്നത്. ഫീല്*ഡ് മാര്*ഷല്* അയൂബ് ഖാന്* കാണുവാന്*വേണ്ടിയായിരുന്നു ക്രിസ്റ്റീന്* കീലര്* സ്വിമ്മിങ്പൂളില്* പിറന്നപടി നീന്തിത്തുടിച്ചതത്രേ.

സുമിത്ര നില്ക്കുന്നതും ഒരു സ്വിമ്മിങ്പൂളിന്റെ കരയില്*. ആരോ ആട്ടിയിറക്കിയതുപോലെ പ്രൊഫസര്* ബാലകൃഷ്ണന്* മാസിക ചുരുട്ടിപ്പിടിച്ച് പുറത്തിറങ്ങി. വെയിലിന് കഠിനമായ ചൂട്. എതോ ഒരു പിശാച് ഒരു തീച്ചീര്*പ്പുകൊണ്ട് തന്റെ തല ചീകിത്തരുന്നതായി അദ്ദേഹത്തിനു തോന്നി. തന്റെ തലമുടി പെട്ടെന്ന് ചുട്ടുപൊള്ളുന്ന കമ്പികളായി മാറിയതായും ബാലകൃഷ്ണന് അനുഭവപ്പെട്ടു. ബിക്കിനി ധരിച്ചുനില്ക്കുന്ന മകളെ കാണുന്ന ഒരച്ഛന്റെ തലയില്* അങ്ങനെയുള്ള തോന്നലുകള്* ഉണ്ടാകുന്നത് സ്വാഭാവികമത്രേ.

ഷിഫ്റ്റ് കഴിഞ്ഞുവന്ന ഹേമടീച്ചര്*, ഭര്*ത്താവ് കര്*ത്താവിന്റെ വീട്ടില്* പോയത് അറിയാതെ പരിഭ്രമിച്ചു നില്ക്കുകയായിരുന്നു. ഉച്ചച്ചൂടില്* അവരുടെ തോളുകള്* വിയര്*ത്തിരുന്നു. അടഞ്ഞ വാതിലിന് മുന്*പില്* ഉമ്മറത്ത് നില്ക്കുന്ന ടീച്ചര്*ക്ക് ആ നീറ്റലില്* അകത്തുനിന്നു വരുന്ന മുളകോഷ്യത്തിന്റെ പരിമളം ഒരു സാന്ത്വനമായിരുന്നു. ഒരു നല്ല വെപ്പുകാരനെ ഭര്*ത്താവായി കിട്ടുവാനുള്ള ആഗ്രഹം വയസ്സറിയിച്ച നാള്*മുതലേ ഹേമടീച്ചറില്* ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നു. ജീവിതത്തില്* മറ്റു പല ആഗ്രഹങ്ങളും സഫലമായില്ലെങ്കിലും ആ ഒരു ആഗ്രഹം ദൈവം നിറവേറ്റിത്തരുന്നു!

പട്ടാപ്പകലാണെങ്കിലും പ്രൊഫസര്* ബാലകൃഷ്ണന്റെ കാറിന്റെ ഹെഡ്*ലൈറ്റുകള്* രണ്ടും ഓണായിരുന്നു.
'നിങ്ങള്*ക്ക് നട്ടുച്ചയ്ക്കും കണ്ണുകാണാതേയായോ? ന്തിനാ ഈ പൊരിവെയിലത്ത് ലൈറ്റ്?'
'കുരുടനായി ജനിച്ചാല് മതിയായിരുന്നു. എന്നാല് ഇതൊന്നും കാണേണ്ടിവരില്ലായിരുന്നു.'
'കുരുടന്മാര്*ക്കും കണ്ണ് കാണും. മ്മള് കാണുന്നതല്ല അവര് കാണുന്നത് എന്നു മാത്രം.'
അധ്യാപികയ്*ക്കോ പ്രൊഫസര്*ക്കോ കൂടുതല്* ലോകവിവരം? അധ്യാപികയ്ക്ക് എന്ന് ചിലപ്പോള്* ഹേമ ടീച്ചര്* തെളിയിക്കുന്നു. ബാലകൃഷ്ണന്* മുപ്പത്തിനാലു കൊല്ലം താന്* ചെയ്ത അധ്യാപകവൃത്തിയുടെ അന്തസ്സ് പാലിക്കാതെയാണ് പലപ്പോഴും സംസാരിക്കുന്നതും പ്രവര്*ത്തിക്കുന്നതും. ഒരിക്കല്* ഹേമടീച്ചര്* അത് കളിയായി പറഞ്ഞപ്പോള്* ബാലകൃഷ്ണന്* കാര്യമായി പറഞ്ഞു:
'നിയ്യെന്നെ അടുക്കളേല് കെട്ടിയിട്ടതോടെ എന്റെ അന്തസ്സ് പോയി!'
പ്രൊഫ. ബാലകൃഷ്ണന്* ചാരുകസേരിയില്* ചെന്നു കിടക്കുകയും എഴുന്നേറ്റ് മുറ്റത്തിറങ്ങി നിന്ന് ആകാശത്തിലേക്ക് നോക്കുകയും കോലായില്* കയറി അരമതിലില്* ഇരിക്കുകയും മറ്റും ചെയ്തു. അപ്പോഴെല്ലാം അദ്ദേഹം മാസിക മുറുകെ പിടിച്ചിരുന്നു.
'ന്താ മാസികേല്? ഞാനും ഒന്നു കാണട്ടെ.'
ബാലകൃഷ്ണന്* ഫേഷന്* മാസികയുടെ മേയ് ലക്കം ഹേമ ടീച്ചറുടെ നേരേ നീട്ടി:
'ദാ കണ്ടോളൂ.'
ആ മാസിക ആരെയെങ്കിലും ഏല്പിക്കുവാനോ എവിടെയെങ്കിലും വെക്കുവാനോ അദ്ദേഹത്തിന് ധിറുതിയുള്ളതായി തോന്നി. കൈയില്* ഒട്ടിക്കിടക്കുന്ന മാസികയെ തെറിപ്പിക്കുവാനെന്നവണ്ണം അദ്ദേഹം കൈയൊന്നു കുടഞ്ഞു.
'സ്*കൂളില് ചെന്ന് ടീച്ചേഴ്*സ് റൂമിലും ലൈബ്രറിയിലും ഇരിക്കുന്ന എല്ലാവര്*ക്കും കാണിച്ചുകൊടുക്ക്. ആ കോങ്കണ്ണന്* ഹെഡ്മാസ്റ്ററെ മറക്കണ്ട. അയാളും നന്നായി കാണട്ടെ.'

ഹേമ ടീച്ചര്* മാസിക വാങ്ങി അതിന്റെ കവറില്* ഒന്ന് കണ്ണോടിച്ചു. അതിനുശേഷം അവര്* താളുകള്* ഒന്നൊന്നായി മറിച്ചുനോക്കി. ഒരു പേജില്* എത്തിയപ്പോള്* കൈവിരല്* നിശ്ചലമായി. അവരുടെ ഉടലാകെ അനക്കമറ്റുനിന്നു. പിന്നീട് അവരുടെ ദേഹത്ത് എവിടെയോ ഒരു ഞെട്ടലുണ്ടാവുകയും അവരുടെ വീര്*ത്ത നിതംബം ചാരുകസേരയുടെ കൈയിന്മേലേക്ക് താഴുകയും ചെയ്തു.

പ്രൊഫ. ബാലകൃഷ്ണന്* ചാരുകസേരയില്* കിടന്നും ഹേമടീച്ചര്* അതിന്റെ കൈയിന്മേല്* ഇരുന്നും ആലോചനകളില്* മുഴുകി. അവരുടെ ചിന്തയില്* അവരുടെ ഏക മകള്* സുമിത്ര നിറഞ്ഞുനിന്നു. അവര്* പരസ്​പരം ഒന്നും ഉരിയാടിയില്ലെങ്കിലും അവരുടെ ചിന്തകള്* എതിര്*ദിശകളില്*നിന്നു വരുന്ന ഉറുമ്പുകളുടെ അണികള്*പോലെ പരസ്​പരം മുഖംമുട്ടിച്ച് കടന്നുപോയി. ദേശീയതലത്തില്* നടന്ന പ്രവേശനപരീക്ഷയിലൂടെ നാഷനല്* ഇന്*സ്റ്റിറ്റിയൂട്ട് ഓഫ് ഫാഷന്* ടെക്*നോളജിയില്* സുമിത്രയ്ക്ക് സീറ്റ് കിട്ടിയപ്പോള്* കുടുംബക്കാരും ബന്ധുക്കളും നേരിട്ടും ഫോണിലൂടെയും അനുമോദിച്ചപ്പോള്* ബാലകൃഷ്ണനും ഹേമ ടീച്ചര്*ക്കും തോന്നിയ സന്തോഷത്തിന് അതിരില്ലായിരുന്നു. അവര്* ഓര്*ത്തു: സുമിത്രയ്ക്ക് എന്നും ഡിസൈനിങ്ങില്* ഒരു പ്രത്യേക താത്പര്യമുണ്ടായിരുന്നു.
'ന്നാലും ദല്*ഹീല് മ്മളെ മോള് തനിച്ച് താമസിക്കണ്ടേ?'
'ഒന്നും രണ്ടും അല്ല. നാലഞ്ച് കൊല്ലം...'
'കുട്ടികള്* അച്ഛനേം അമ്മയേം പിരിഞ്ഞ് താമസിക്കണം. എങ്കിലേ അവര്*ക്ക് ആത്മവിശ്വാസം വരൂ.'
'പക്ഷേങ്കില് സുമിത്ര പെങ്കുട്ടിയാ.'
'ഇപ്പോ ആങ്കുട്ട്യേളേക്കാള്* ഉഷാറ് പെങ്കുട്ട്യേള്*ക്കാം.'
പ്രൊഫസര്* പറഞ്ഞു.
അങ്ങനെയാണ് പതിനെട്ടാംവയസ്സില്* സുമിത്ര നഗരത്തിലേക്ക് വണ്ടി കയറിയതും ഹോസ്റ്റലില്* താമസിക്കുവാന്* തുടങ്ങിയതും. അച്ഛനും അമ്മയും മാറിമാറി പണം അയച്ചപ്പോള്* അവള്* എഴുതി: ഇങ്ങനെ എപ്പോഴും എനിക്ക് പണം അയയ്ക്കരുത്. ആവശ്യത്തിനുള്ള പൈസ ഞാന്* സ്വയം സമ്പാദിച്ചുകൊള്ളാം. സ്വന്തം കാലില്* നില്ക്കുന്നതാണ് എനിക്ക് ഇഷ്ടം. ഹോസ്റ്റലില്* താമസിച്ച് പഠിക്കുന്ന നിനക്ക് എങ്ങനെ ഒരു വരുമാനം ഉണ്ടാകും എന്ന് അച്ഛനും അമ്മയും ചോദിച്ചപ്പോള്* അവള്* പറഞ്ഞു: സൂപ്പര്*മാര്*ക്കറ്റില്* പാര്*ട്*ടൈം സെയില്*സ് ഗേളാകാം. ഏതെങ്കിലും ടി.വി കമ്പനിക്കോ മിക്*സി കമ്പനിക്കോവേണ്ടി വീടുതോറും കയറിയിറങ്ങി മാര്*ക്കറ്റ് സര്*വേ നടത്താം. പിന്നെ അച്ഛാ, വേറൊരു എളുപ്പവഴിയുണ്ട്. തിലക് മാര്*ഗിലെ കോളേജ് ഓഫ് ആര്*ട്ടില്* ചെന്ന് കുട്ടികള്*ക്ക് വരച്ചു പഠിക്കുവാന്*വേണ്ടി കുപ്പായമിടാതെ ഇരുന്നുകൊടുക്കാം...

ആലോചനയില്*നിന്ന് ആദ്യം ഞെട്ടിയുണര്*ന്നത് ഹേമ ടീച്ചറാണ്. ഒരു ദുഃസ്വപ്*നം കണ്ട ഭാവമായിരുന്നു അവരുടെ മുഖത്ത്. ഉറക്കം മാത്രമല്ല, ജീവിതമാകെ ഒരു ദുഃസ്വപ്*നമായി മാറുമോ എന്ന വേവലാതി അവരില്* കാണാമായിരുന്നു.
'നമ്മക്ക് ഈ മാസിക കീറിക്കളയാം.'
'അതുകൊണ്ട് എന്ത് ഫലം? രാജ്യത്തെ മുഴുവന്* കോപ്പികളും നശിപ്പിക്കാന്* നിനക്ക് കഴിയ്യ്യോ?'
പാവാടയുടെ നീളം രണ്ടിഞ്ച് കുറഞ്ഞുപോയാല്* അതുടുത്ത് സ്*കൂളില്* പോകുവാന്* ഹേമയ്ക്ക് മടിയായിരുന്നു. ആ ഹേമയുടെ മകളാണ് ഉടല്* മുഴുവനും കാണിച്ച് ലോകത്തിന്റെ മുന്*പില്* നില്ക്കുന്നത്. ഉടുതുണിയുടെ അഭാവം മാത്രമല്ല, ഇതാ കണ്ടുകൊള്ളൂ എന്ന സുമിത്രയുടെ ആ നില്പും ഭാവവുമാണ് ടീച്ചറെ കൂടുതല്* അസ്വസ്ഥയാക്കിയത്.
'രാത്രി പെണ്ണിന് ഫോണ്* ചെയ്യണം. കരണക്കുറ്റിക്ക് ഒരു വീക്ക് വെച്ചുകൊടുക്കണം.'
'ഹേമേ, ഫോണിലൂടെ എങ്ങനെയാ കരണക്കുറ്റിക്ക് വീക്ക് വെച്ചുകൊടുക്കുക?' ചിരിക്കുവാന്* ഒട്ടും ആഗ്രഹമില്ലെങ്കിലും പ്രൊഫ. ബാലകൃഷ്ണന്* പതുക്കെ ഒന്ന് ചിരിച്ചു.
'മ്മക്ക് ഒരു കാര്യം ചെയ്യാം. അത് സുമിത്രയല്ല എന്ന് എല്ലാവരോടും പറയാം. കേമറ ട്രിക്കാന്ന് പറയാം.'
'നിഫ്റ്റ് ഫൈനല്* ഇയര്* സ്റ്റുഡന്റ് സുമിത്രാ ബാലകൃഷ്ണന്*. അങ്ങനെയല്ലേ ഫോട്ടോവിന് കീഴേയുള്ളത്? അതും കേമറ ട്രിക്കാണോ?'
വീട്ടിനു മുന്നില്* നിരത്തിലൂടെ കടന്നുപോകുന്നവര്* ഇങ്ങോട്ട് നോക്കി അടക്കംപറഞ്ഞ് ചിരിക്കുന്നതായി അവര്*ക്ക് തോന്നി. നാട്ടുകാരുടെ കാഴ്ചവട്ടത്തില്* ഇരുന്നുകൊടുക്കുവാന്* അവര്*ക്ക് മടി തോന്നി. അവര്* കോലായില്*നിന്ന് എഴുന്നേറ്റ് കിടപ്പുമുറിയിലേക്ക് ചെന്നു.
കടഞ്ഞെടുത്ത കാലുകളും മേല്*ക്കട്ടിയുമുള്ള ഈ വീട്ടിക്കട്ടിലില്* കിടന്നാണ് ഹേമ ടീച്ചര്* സുമിത്രയെ പ്രസവിച്ചത്. നനുത്ത ചര്*മവും സില്*ക്കുപോലുള്ള തലമുടിയുമുള്ള ഒരു കുഞ്ഞായിരുന്നു അവള്*.
'വിഷമിക്കരുത് ഹേമേ. എല്ലാറ്റിനും ഒരു പോംവഴിയുണ്ട്.'
'റിട്ടയറായ നിങ്ങള്*ക്ക് വീട്ടിലിരുന്നാല്* മതി. എന്റെ കഥ അതാണോ? എങ്ങനേയാ സ്*കൂളില്* പോയി ടീച്ചര്*മാരുടേം മാഷ്മ്മാരുടേം മുഖത്ത് നോക്കുക? ന്റെ കുട്ട്യേളോട് ഞാനെന്താ പറയ്യ്ാ? ഞാനിന്ന് സ്*കൂളില് പോകുന്നില്ല...'
ഹേമ ടീച്ചര്* ചുമരിന് നേരേ തിരിഞ്ഞുകിടന്ന് കരയുവാന്* തുടങ്ങി.
സന്ധ്യക്ക് ടീച്ചര്* ഉമ്മറത്ത് വിളക്ക് കത്തിച്ചുവെക്കുമ്പോള്* ബാലകൃഷ്ണന്* പറഞ്ഞു: 'ദല്*ഹീലെ താമസോം പഠിപ്പും മതി. സുമിത്ര തിരിച്ചുവരട്ടെ. ഞാന്* തീരുമാനിച്ചുകഴിഞ്ഞു.'
'മ്മള് പറഞ്ഞാല് അവള് വര്വോ?'
'വന്നില്ലെങ്കില് അവളെ കാല് ഞാന്* തല്ലിയൊടിക്കും.'

ഹേമ ടീച്ചര്* ബാലകൃഷ്ണന്റെ മുഖത്ത് നോക്കിയപ്പോള്* സ്വന്തം വാക്കുകളില്* സംശയം തോന്നിയ അദ്ദേഹം മുഖം തിരിച്ച് മറ്റെവിടെയോ നോക്കി. അടുത്ത നിമിഷം ബോധപൂര്*വം അദ്ദേഹം തന്നിലെ സന്ദേഹത്തെ തുടച്ചുനീക്കി ഗൗരവഭാവം കൈക്കൊണ്ടു.
രാത്രി വൈകി ഫോണ്* ചെയ്താല്* മാത്രമേ സുമിത്രയെ കിട്ടുകയുള്ളൂ. ഏതെങ്കിലും പെണ്ണോ പയ്യനോ ഫോണെടുത്ത് കാത്തുനില്ക്കാന്* പറയും. റസീവര്* ചെവിയില്* ചേര്*ത്തുപിടിച്ച് കാല്*മണിക്കൂര്* കഴിഞ്ഞപ്പോഴാണ് അവള്* ലൈനില്* വന്നത്. അപ്പോഴേക്കും ബാലകൃഷ്ണന്റെ റസീവര്* പിടിച്ച കൈ കുഴയുവാന്* തുടങ്ങിയിരുന്നു. ഫോണ്* ബില്* കുതിച്ചുകയറുകയും .
'അമ്മയുണ്ടോ അച്ഛാ അടുത്ത്?'
'ഉണ്ട്.'
'അമ്മയെ കാണാന്* കൊതിയായി എനിക്ക്. അമ്മക്ക് എത്ര ലീവുണ്ട്?...'
'നിങ്ങള്*ക്ക് രണ്ടുപേര്*ക്കും ഒരു രണ്ട് ദിവസത്തേക്ക് എന്നെ കാണാന്* വന്നൂടെ!'
'അതിന് അങ്ങട് വരണോ? ഇവിടെ ഇരുന്നോണ്ടുതന്നെ എല്ലാവരും നിന്നെ കാണുന്നുണ്ടല്ലോ. ന്നാലും നിനക്കെങ്ങിനെ ഇതിന് മനസ്സ് വന്നു മോളേ?'
ഫോണിന്റെ മറ്റേ അറ്റത്ത് പെട്ടെന്ന് നിശ്ശബ്ദത പരന്നു.
'തറവാട്ടില് പിറന്ന കുട്ട്യാ നിയ്യ്, ഇന്നുവരെ ഈ കുടുംബത്തില് ഒരാണും പെണ്ണും ചീത്തപ്പേര് കേള്*പ്പിച്ചിട്ടില്ല. ഇതിനുവേണ്ടിയാ ഞാന്* നിന്നെ ഡല്*ഹീല് പറഞ്ഞയച്ചത്?'
ഫോണിലൂടെ സുമിത്ര ചിരിക്കുന്നതായി അവര്*ക്ക് തോന്നി.
'നിനക്ക് ചിരി, അച്ഛന്റേം അമ്മേന്റേം മനസ്സില് തിയ്യാ.'
സുമിത്രയുടെ ചിരി പെട്ടെന്ന് നിന്നു. ചുമരിന്റെ മൂലയില്* വെച്ചിരുന്ന ഫോണിന്മേല്* വെളിച്ചം കുറവായിരുന്നു. ആ മങ്ങിയ ഇരുട്ടില്* ഫോണിന്മേല്* കയറുവാന്* സംശയിച്ചുനില്ക്കുന്ന ഒരു വലിയ പല്ലിയുടെ തിളങ്ങുന്ന ചെറിയ പച്ചക്കണ്ണുകള്* ബാലകൃഷ്ണന്റെ മുഖത്ത് തറച്ചുനിന്നു. വീട് നിറയെ പല്ലികളാണ് ഇപ്പോള്*.

'അച്ഛന്* ഫേഷന്* മാഗസിനില്* വന്ന ന്റെ ഫോട്ടോ കണ്ടു, അല്ലേ അച്ഛാ?'
'നാട്ടുകാര്* മുഴ്വനും കണ്ടു. എനിക്ക് മാസിക തന്നത് പ്രൊഫ. കര്*ത്താവാ. എന്റെ തൊലി ഉരിഞ്ഞുപോയി...'
'അച്ഛന്* കേള്*ക്ക്. ആ ഫോട്ടോ കണ്ട് എത്രയാളുകളാ എന്നെ അനുമോദിച്ചത്... എത്ര ഫോണ്* കോളുകളാ എനിക്ക് കിട്ടിയത്.. അച്ഛനറിയ്യ്യോ, ന്റെ സ്റ്റാറ്റിസ്റ്റിക്*സ് മിസ് ഇന്ത്യ ഏഷ്യാ പസിഫിക്കിന്റേതാ. ന്റെ ഈ ഫിഗര്* ലോകത്തെ കാണിക്കുന്നതില്* എനിക്ക് അഭിമാനമുണ്ട് അച്ഛാ...'
'എന്ത് ഭ്രാന്താ നീയ്യ് പറയുന്നത്? എനിക്കൊന്നും കേള്*ക്കണ്ട...'
ബാലകൃഷ്ണന്* ഫോണ്* ടീച്ചറുടെ കൈയില്* കൊടുത്തു. റസീവറിന്റെ അറ്റം ചെവിയിലേക്ക് അടുപ്പിക്കുവാന്* ടീച്ചര്* ഭയപ്പെടുന്നതുപോലെ തോന്നി.
ഇത്രയും നേരം സംശയിച്ചുനിന്ന ഗര്*ഭിണിയായ പല്ലി ഫോണിന്മേലേക്ക് പെട്ടെന്ന് എടുത്തുചാടുകയും ഫോണ്* ഡിസ്*കണക്ടഡ് ആകുകയും ചെയ്തു. ഫോണില്* ടീച്ചര്* കേട്ടത് ദൂരെന്നിന്നു വരുന്ന മൗനത്തിന്റെ മുഴക്കം മാത്രമായിരുന്നു.	

(നഗരവും സ്ത്രീയും എന്ന കഥാസമാഹാരത്തില്* നിന്ന്)

----------


## SHIVAM

*"Mukesh Kathakal"* ... Online ayii Purchase cheyyan valla vakuppum undoo...?

----------


## jordan

poem post cheyyan pattumo

----------


## SHIVAM

*Mukesh Kathakal*

Chila Sitesil ninnu kittum ennu Arinju but.. athu safe anoo..? i mean pattiranoo..?

----------


## SHIVAM

"Mukesh Kathakal " .. njan Vangi via "Puzha.com"(online purchase) .. 155 RS only.. worth Reading.. Don't Miss It

----------


## GANDHI362

:Homygod: Evide english novels & athinte review edan pattumo??????? :Homygod:

----------


## SREEJITH.KP

> Evide english novels & athinte review edan pattumo???????


mukalil reader's club ennoru thread kandille? avide reviews post cheyyu bhai..

----------


## firecrown

manorama/mangalam novels okke aarenkilum post cheyyoo

----------


## Perumthachan

> manorama/mangalam novels okke aarenkilum post cheyyoo


Njan ithuvare complaint cell-il poyi aare pattiyum complaint cheythitilla. Nee ennekondu athu cheyikkum.....

----------


## firecrown

> Njan ithuvare complaint cell-il poyi aare pattiyum complaint cheythitilla. Nee ennekondu athu cheyikkum.....


i like reading them..chumma timepassinu  :Biggrin: 

btw, novels varunna vere masikakal undo?

----------


## baadshahmian

> i like reading them..chumma timepassinu 
> 
> btw, novels varunna vere masikakal undo?


josy vagamattom....sudhakar mangalodayam...... :Helpsmilie: 

madhyamam mathrubhumi azhchapathippukalil nalla katti novelukal varum...painkili ala..... :Beach1:

----------


## firecrown

mangalam online undayirunnu : www.mangalamvarika.com  :Clap: 

mangalathil santosh pandit novel udan thudangumennu ad undu : http://mangalamvarika.com/index.php/en/home/index/48/15

----------


## firecrown

santosh pandit novel tudangi...first chapter vayichittu oru comedy novel aanennu thonnunnu

first page ivide kidakkatte

----------


## kumar

Shiva triology by Amish tripathi s an awesome book...

----------


## firecrown

'Yadavan' first look - starting soon in Mangalam magazine

----------


## Naradhan

> Shiva triology by Amish tripathi s an awesome book...


Moonamathe puthakam irangiyaaa... ?

----------


## firecrown

pandit novel finished in 10 chapters  :Ennekollu: 

new novel 'yadavan' will start next week..

read the second letter :

----------


## B I L A L

http://pdfsahithyam.files.wordpress....12/baalyam.pdf

----------


## B I L A L

http://pdfsahithyam.files.wordpress....thra-falam.pdf

----------


## kumar

> Moonamathe puthakam irangiyaaa... ?


English plzzz

----------


## NiJiN.C.J

> Bhargavi Nilayam - A Retouch





> Bhargavi Nilayam - A Retouch
> 
> 
> Scene 1
> 
> "Ithrayum kaalam enikku vendi kaathirunna ente bloge ninakku nanni!" ennu paranju kondu Harry blogilekku kaaleduthu vachu.
> Blog aake alagolamaay kidakkukayaayirunnu ... Andhakaara nibidamaaya blogil peruchaazhiyum ettukaaliyum koothaadunnu ....
> Raathri ... 
> Backgroundil Saagarinte attahasavum kolaviliyum ....
> ...



Naradhan anno maarakam........chirichu chirichu oru vazhiyaayi .......... :Gathering: ........ :Gathering: ......... :Ennekollu: ......kidu  :salut:   :salut:   :salut: 

vere vallathum ezhuthiyittundo ithupole?

----------


## Sal kk

> English plzzz


..............

----------

